#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-03
<asac> morning
<asac> bug 53397
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53397 in pedro "convert libpedro not to use cliadmin" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53397
<asac> bug 53387
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53387 in wpasupplicant "Manual WPA networks doesn't connect at boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53387
<asac> Adri2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XulrunnerGecko (was it you who asked for a porting guide?)
<asac> Ubulette_: wanna review? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XulrunnerGecko
<Ubulette_> asac, yep
<Ubulette_> s/an sdk/a SDK/
<asac> right :)
<asac> anything else?
<asac> (except that the yelp example currently breaks < 1.9 support which i will eventually fix)
<asac> ?
<Ubulette_> there's no such thing as /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<Ubulette_> we need to patch to have 2 ext dirs
<asac> right ... the document should reflect the final state
<asac> i tried to use xulrunner-addons/plugins with totem ... it wasn't considered by firefox 3.0 for some reason
<asac> do we need to patch it as well?
<asac> firefox-addons/plugins worked though
<Ubulette_> in glue, i would have mentioned unstable only in the remark, as upstream recommend to not use those
<Ubulette_> in glue, you have two "1." bullets
<asac> yeah i am aware of the numbering glitch
<asac> for unstable the point is that most do require unstable :)
<asac> i wanted to outline the most common way to do things
<Ubulette_> "differntly" typo
<asac> yeah just saw that :)
<asac> fixed
<asac> same for "may configure" => "many configure"
<asac> anything else? otherwise i will update with your comments
<Ubulette_> seems ok
<asac> ok ... thanks. Maybe at some points the examples should be split up in a case collection, so people can better find a solutoin for their specific case
<asac> but for that i would need to know more cases :)
<Ubulette> bug 160942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160942 in firefox-3.0 "Ugly gtk theme buttons in web content in Granparadiso" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160942
<Ubulette> indeed, not fixed
<asac> not fixed?
<asac> isn't it themed or what?
<asac> or doesn't update without restart?
<Ubulette> even by default
<Ubulette> clearly visible in the "Log Out" button in LP
<Ubulette> kind of missing transparency for widget backgrounds
<Ubulette> bug 164123
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164123 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Gran Paradiso need upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164123
<Ubulette> asac, will you do it ?
<asac> yes, will send the xulrunner 1.9 we have in hardy to -proposed i guess
<asac> the changes are too intrusive to just shove it to -security :)
<Ubulette> seamonkey is still in NEW
<asac> well ... what do you expect
<asac> NEW always take 1-a few days
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=285465
<asac> good
<asac> your patch?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 400382
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 400382 in WebDAV "make webdav code link with xpcom_glue instead of xpcom directly, convert to frozen linkage" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=400382
<Ubulette> just landed today
<asac> good thing ... but i would be more happy about mailnews :)
<Ubulette> yep, but it's a full example for your spec
<asac> Ubulette: i opened the .dev branch again ... anything you want to add as well for the update?
<Ubulette> a few fixes from b2
<asac> feel free to add if its not "update to b2"
<Ubulette> for some reason, ff3 depends on libnspr4-0d (>= 1.8.0.10)
<Ubulette> while it should be >= 4.7.0~cvs
<Ubulette> it comes from ${shlibs:Depends}
<asac> yeah ... a bug in nspr4-dev i guess
<asac> not sure though ... are there any new symbols?
<Ubulette> I don't remember
<asac> we should bump it then i guess ... wasn't there another bug?
<Ubulette> someone told me that my debs are pulling gnome libs, i'm checking if it's me, b2 or what
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404514
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404514 in Widget: Gtk "Native GTK active button look" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404514
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 406075
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 406075 in Widget: Gtk "Firefox does not use native toolbar separator" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406075
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 404751
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404751 in Widget: Gtk "Change menu spacing to match native GTK apps" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404751
<Ubulette> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2007/11/30/trunk-to-close-on-december-4th-for-firefox-3-beta-2/
<Adri2000> asac: yes, thanks for the link
<asac> Adri2000: let me know how far you got :)
<Ubulette> damn, totem is now split in 2 by upstream
<asac> the package still combines them i guess
<Adri2000> asac: well, I don't know if I will do the transition or just stay at 1.8... blam is a universe package and that would create a big delta with debian. what's the status of xulrunner 1.9 in debian?
<asac> Adri2000: yeah the big delta is the idea... debian will probably take ages to adopt xulrunner 1.9
<asac> hmm anyone knows a website that opens a new window?
<DarkMageZ> only subscriber only stuff.
<asac> thanks i wrote a  testcase for now :)
<Ubulette> asac, is your patch for totem complete ?
<asac> yes i think so
<asac> at least for what is in the hardy totem package
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/03_totem_xulrunner19.patch
<Ubulette> did you test the plugin ?
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> i'd like to drop my patch for bug 131658
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131658 in totem "[gutsy] totem browser-plugin makes firefox-granparadiso crash" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131658
<asac> well :) ... not completely ... just tested if it displays properly
<asac> let me push the xulrunner-porting branch
<asac> i wanted to add every patch i have so far ... but here we go
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-porting
<asac> hmm takes a minute to synch
<asac> or maybe another minute :) ?
<asac> ok its up
<Ubulette> i'm kind of stuck with totem, until hardy ships 2.21.4, or until I package totem-pl-parser myself
<asac> hardy has 2.21.something
<Ubulette> 2.21.3
<asac> yeah
<asac> so they split it in 2.21.4?
<Ubulette> No package 'totem-plparser' found
<asac> so they split it in 2.21.4?
<asac> or when did they do it?
<Ubulette> in 2.21.3+cvs
<asac> ok
<asac> then ask lool how he wants it to be packaged :)
<asac> you can get him in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-mobile
<Ubulette> lool ?
<asac> yes ... his nick
<asac> he is the maintainer ... debian + ubuntu
<asac> you can even speak french :)
<asac> loic
<Ubulette> oh, thought it was seb128
<asac> ... no idea who is official maintainer here :) ... but lool is probably the right to ask as he is "upstream" maintainer in debian
<asac> so real packaging changes belong to his domain
<Ubulette> well, i should not have asked anything there :(
<Adri2000> asac: except if you want to transition blam yourself, I'll just upload it with xul 1.8, as I don't really have enough time (and probably skills) to make it work with xulrunner 1.9
<asac> k
<macogw> what happened to firefox 3?  an update killed it a couple days ago.  any idea when it'll be fixed?
<Ubulette> hardy ? gutsy ?
<macogw> gutsy
<macogw> it says  Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8 and 1.9a8.
<macogw> i googled it, and a post on ubuntuforums from a while ago showed up.  the cause then was the xulrunner version
<Ubulette> that means your firefox 3 is not matching your xulrunner 1.9
<Ubulette> macogw, please show me: apt-cache madison firefox-3.0 xulrunner-1.9
<macogw> ooo i think i see it
<macogw> i installed Sugar
<macogw> and the xulrunner in Sugar is slightly newer than the one in the regular repos
<Ubulette> yep, the sugar guys took our package from hardy
<macogw> madison is a neat command
<macogw> hm
<macogw> any way i can force ff3 to use the older xulrunner?
<macogw> or would installing ff3 from hardy be better?
<Ubulette> it should match. too much differences between a8 and b1
<macogw> but i mean can i make the current ff i have use the xulrunner 1.9a8 instead of a9 or should i look for the ff3 package from hardy and install that?
<Ubulette> we will push both b1 to gutsy in a few days
<macogw> ok
<Ubulette> i still have some gutsy debs in my ppa
<Ubulette> irefox-3.0 - 3.0~alpha9~cvs20071012t0843-0ubuntu1~mt1~fta1
<Ubulette> I can push b1 for gutsy in my ppa if you're not afraid of ppas
<macogw> sure
<Ubulette> ok, i'll do that. it will take a few hours to build though
<Ubulette> keep a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<macogw> thanks
<macogw> i kinda wish there was a shorthand for PPAs...like how you can put main multiverse universe on one line, if you could list the PPAs all together, thatd be neat
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-04
<macogw> Ubulette: thank you!
<Ubulette> np
<Mirv> asac: hi. any plan on when to include the Finnish and Russian translations for ubufox? (the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/139380 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139380 in ubufox "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> also, the https://code.launchpad.net/ubufox/ page is a bit fuzzy with so many branches.. is "main" or "ubuntu" the trunk, or which..
<Mirv> Danial Abmarov's branch has the ru-ru and fi-FI locales, so they could be merged from there most easily
<asac> Mirv: yes we should clean up the ubufox branches
<asac> the point about the translations is that it should be done by rosetta
<asac> (for hardy)
<asac> in gutsy it was my fault
<Mirv> yep, Rosetta is easier for most, I originally provided those indeed for gutsy
<asac_> damn connection
<asac>  \o/ i am back
<asac> well ... not for long as it looks like
<asac> Ubulette_: which changes did you want to land for the b1 update?
<asac> let me know ... i could pull them for this update
<asac> or are those b2 only?
 * asac gateway updated ... rebooting
<persia> Hi.  I'm just trolling lintian output, and wanted to request a Maintainer: change from "Ubuntu-Mozilla-Team" to "Ubuntu Mozilla Team" to address some of http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/lintian/reports/Tmaintainer-not-full-name.html
<asac> ok so its just sunbird?
<persia> Well, 4 packages, but it looks that way.  I don't know how the sources are organised.
<asac> same source
<persia> Easy then :)  Thanks.
<asac> persia: fixed in bzr
<persia> Excellent!  Now to do something about the rest of the output :)
<asac> xulrunner MIR submitted
<asac> lets see
<bluekuja> asac, ciao alex
<bluekuja> Ubulette_, seamonkey accepted
<bluekuja> if you didnt notice
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... thanks
<bluekuja> asac, sorry for the delay
<Ubulette> hi
<janimo> Ubulette: do you know what --enable-safe-browsing does in xulrunner-1.9 config options?
<janimo> Ubulette: removing it made pyxpcom work fine whereas it crashed if left in. This is with the OLPC browser's python interface to xulrunner
<Ubulette> that's the anti-fishing feature
<Ubulette> janimo, did you open a bug upstream ?
<janimo> didn;t cross my mind TBH
<janimo> I am not sure it's an upstream bug or feature or caused by ubuntu patches or what
<Ubulette> i don't think it's our patches
<asac> ok back :)
<asac> where is janimo?
<asac> who is janimo?
<asac> :=
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> the guys doing Sugar debs
<Ubulette> -s
<asac> ah
<asac> so url-classifier breaks pyxpcom?
<asac> strange
<Ubulette> he said safe-browsing
<asac> well ... we don't build with safe browsing, but url-classifier
<asac> so i think its the classifier :)
 * asac wonders if the problem is still there with our branch
<Ubulette> we *do* safe browsing
<asac> in xul?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> oh right ... we should use --enable-url-classifier ... but its the same from what i saw in code
<asac> (same for xul)
<asac> lets wait for him to return :)
<Ubulette> still no advocate for prism
<asac> really?
<asac> didn't persia look at it?
<Ubulette> persia said it's a really good package but he can't test it as he's not a user of the webapps web sites
<Ubulette> he did the review, but no test
<asac> did he comment on revu?
<Ubulette> he contacted me by email
<Ubulette> and we've discussed a lot on irc
<Ubulette> but my last update has no comment at all
<asac> ok i will try to remember to bug him tomorrow on that
<asac> he should drop his packaging comments
<asac> to revu
<asac> then we will find a sponsor
<Ubulette> he's in JST so he'll be here soon
<asac> JST?
<Ubulette> it's 8:30am JST
<asac> what corner of the world is that?
<asac> must be pretty boring there :)
<Ubulette> japan
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<asac> Japan standard time :)
<asac> well i will probably be off ... but i think he is a hobbiest ... so best to catch in his after work hours ... aka tomorrow
<Ubulette> i should try my japanese on him ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> if its not too bad :)
<Ubulette> in fact, he said "I live on JST", not i'm in japan or i'm japanese so I don't know if he speaks japanese at all ;)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> probably he just has adjusted his day-live to be night-live and vv
<asac> @time tokyo
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Tokyo: December 05 2007, 08:35:29 - Next meeting: Xubuntu meeting in 20 hours 54 minutes
<Ubulette> install intlclock :)
<asac> heh
<asac> :)
<asac> i am happy with the bot ;)
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/intlclock.png
<asac> if we cannot get feedback from persia, i can sponsor prism
<asac> we already achieved what we wanted ... get them to know you
<asac> if we do that a few more times they know you good enough ;)
<Ubulette> I can post seamonkey 1.1.7 there too
<asac> isn't it NEWed already?
<asac> bluekuja said it was NEWed
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seamonkey/1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> ok .... but the bins for i386 are not in NEw
<asac> so they should be available already
<asac>  \o/
<Ubulette> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/seamonkey/
<Ubulette> strange
<asac> hmm ... lets review that tomorrow :)
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=seamonkey
<asac> yes ... looks good
<asac> are you interested in security ?
<Ubulette> that's part of my real job
<asac> the one thing i like about mozilla is that its big enough ... has had enough security issues to pursue statistical analysis on it :)
<asac> http://www.st.cs.uni-sb.de/softevo/vulnerabilities.php
<asac> its not the first paper that looks into security stats based on mozilla :)
<asac> http://www.st.cs.uni-sb.de/publications/files/neuhaus-tr-2007.pdf
<asac> thats the actual paper
<Ubulette> nice chart
<Ubulette> interesting
<asac> yeah ... i find table 1 on page 5 interesting .)
<asac> i remember how much pain it was to backport security fixes for nsCSSFrameConstructor
<asac> and how easy all those js things were
<asac>  :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-05
<asac> i would rank nsCSSFrameConstructor at least at #2
<Ubulette> did you follow the memory fragmentation threads in ff3 ?
<Ubulette> the last one is http://blog.pavlov.net/2007/12/04/vlad-and-analysis-of-dtrace-was-used/
<Ubulette> 1st was http://blog.pavlov.net/2007/11/10/memory-fragmentation/
<[reed]> asac / Ubulette: ping
<asac> [reed]: ?
<[reed]> asac: so, looks like we're going to have (for now) a build dependency on libgnomeui-dev but not a runtime dependency
<[reed]> for Fx3
<asac> cool
<asac> (or not so cool, depending on what is done now :))
<[reed]> so, I guess some rules file on your side will need to be updated with that
<[reed]> well, until a patch landed today, it was both a build+runtime dependency ;p
<[reed]> now just a build
<asac> ok i see
<asac> [reed]: do you have any screenshot how ffox 3 beta looks like on win?
<asac> or is it still the same theme as before on windows?
<[reed]> asac: same as before
<[reed]> for now
<[reed]> the new theme hasn't landed
<[reed]> it's still in-progress
<[reed]> win is way behind Linux and Mac this time
<asac> but its the same direction? e.g. use stock icons?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> only Linux is using stock icons
<[reed]> both mac and win aren't
<asac> ok, so the windows theme can probably used under linux as well?
<[reed]> yes
<asac> ok thats important
<[reed]> why? :)
<[reed]> who wants to use winstripe?
<asac> one main argument to use firefox in distros is to provide a bridge for window users
<[reed]> when you could use gnomestripe!
<asac> so they feel like "home" when browsing
<[reed]> ew
<[reed]> but the new winstripe is going to be radically different, as far as using icons that will look completely out of place on Linux
<[reed]> they will be very much XP/Vista based
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> and icons will be different between XP and Vista
<asac> and new mac theme will be completely different as well?
<[reed]> yes, it will look like a normal OS X app
<asac> ok, lets hope that users that switch from win to linux to mac can still recognize each app as firefox
<asac> (which is the main point of having the same theme everywhere i guess)
<[reed]> yeah, did you read faaborg's blog post on that?
<asac> nope :) ... its just my concern about all this :)
<[reed]> let me get the link
<asac> you have an url?
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> that's what I meant by "the link"
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> one sec
<[reed]> http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2007/11/15/the-shape-of-things-to-come/
<[reed]> read the "Platform Integration vs. Cross Platform Identity" part
<asac> thanks
<[reed]> and have a laugh at faaborg's expense on the phallic symbol he attempts to use as a demonstration
<[reed]> s/on the/at the/
<asac> lets see how this "shape for X-platform identity" will work out.
<Ubulette> hey guys
<Ubulette> doesn't xulrunner 1.8.1.* deserve a security update like ff2 ?
<asac> it does ... but its in universe :)
<Ubulette> !info xulrunner debian
<ubotu> xulrunner: XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 980 kB
<asac> didn't we update xulrunner for 2.0.0.10
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> I did 1.8.1.9 2 or 3 weeks ago
<Ubulette> a merge from debian
<Ubulette> !info xulrunner unstable
<ubotu> xulrunner: XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.1.9-1 (unstable), package size 270 kB, installed size 964 kB
<asac> right ... there is a new merge waiting :)
<asac> http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Ubulette> !info xulrunner experimental
<ubotu> xulrunner: XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 980 kB
<asac> 1.8.1.11-1
<Ubulette> I think i'll do it then
<Ubulette> unless someone beat me to it
<asac> but still thats not a security update for gutsy
<Ubulette> !info xulrunner gutsy
<ubotu> xulrunner: XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 273 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Ubulette> why ?
<asac> yeah ... upgrading from 1.8.1.4 to 1.8.1.11 is a huge bump
<asac> well ... xulrunner isn't used as gecko provider in gutsy
<asac> so i apparently just merged it once during gutsy cycle
<Ubulette> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/xulrunner/releases/  lol
<asac> yeah ... they don't provide updates ;)
<Ubulette> ok, i'm leaving for work
<Ubulette> asac, if you have the chance, could you please see with persia for prism ? he'll be gone when I'll return
<asac> Ubulette: will do
<asac> Ubulette: ok i advocated prism
<asac> maybe ask for upload in -motu if nothing happens
<armin76> bumb
<asac> ?
<asac> [reed]: any idea what is planned for self-signed certs?
<asac> will it stay the way its currently handled?
<[reed]> I don't see why not. It seems fine to me
<[reed]> you can easily accept them
<asac> (e.g. just get an error page that tells you to add the domain to exceptions)
<asac> how?
<asac> there is no user-guidance to do that (last time i looked)
<[reed]> look again
<[reed]> :)
<asac> in b2?
<[reed]> in a current nightly, yes
<[reed]> but most of this was in b1
<[reed]> some new stuff has been added
<[reed]> we haven't really had complaints about it at all since the exception stuff was added
<asac> oh ... latest-nightly doesn't have any icons at all for me here :)
<asac> (any of those that are stock ones now)
<asac> [reed]: ok the exception thing is now fine
<asac> thanks
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> oh, latest-nightly
<[reed]> check back tomorrow :)
<[reed]> you must not have libgnomeui installed
<[reed]> by tomorrow, I mean in two hours or so
<[reed]> when nightlies run ;)
<asac> i am running gnome
<asac> so i have libgnomeui
<[reed]> are you sure?
<[reed]> are you 64-bit?
<asac> yes
<asac> right :)
<asac> i remember now
<[reed]> ubotu: 162993
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 162993 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[reed]> lp ubotu: 162993
<[reed]> er
<asac> [reed]: btw, the exception dialog rocks imo ... but i am not a usability expert
<[reed]> lp 162993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162993 in firefox "ia32-libs missing 32-bit gnome libraries needed for gtk stock icons" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162993
<[reed]> but the fix made today should help you, too
<asac> [reed]: so which icons should be used if there is no libgnomeui?
<[reed]> check out an hourly
<[reed]> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/tinderbox-builds/fx-linux-tbox-trunk/firefox-3.0b2pre.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<[reed]> check that out
<[reed]> see if you have icons
<asac> [reed]: ok one more thing ... will the great new addons manager happen for firefox 3.0?
<[reed]> define "great new addons manager"
<asac> do you know what i refer to?
<[reed]> not really
<asac> let me see if i can find it
<[reed]> there's work to be done on it, such as integration with AMO
<[reed]> but most stuff has already been done besides that
<asac> [reed]: "great new..." == http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:Add-ons_Manager_UI
<[reed]> yeah, that's the AMO integration
<[reed]> that's coming
<[reed]> it's blocked on AMO actually getting a working API
<[reed]> which is about 99% done
<asac> [reed]: ok, point is i talked with mconnor about getting an apt backend into source base
<[reed]> like what ubufox has?
<asac> problem was that nothing had happened at that time so we agreed to revisit when things are there
 * [reed] actually has never used ubufox
<asac> yes, but for real ... like a multi-backend so you can add other search databases
<asac> and install methods
<asac> so the backend is already there?
<[reed]> I've never used any distro-made Mozilla product
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> either Mozilla official or build my own :)
<[reed]> anyway
<[reed]> what backend?
<[reed]> apt?
<asac> you should ... ubuntu rocks for mozillas :)
<[reed]> nah, you are too far behind :)
<asac> no ... the backend for AMO
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> not in the browser, no
<[reed]> I don't think so, at least
 * [reed] looks
<asac> well, we provide 3.0 builds for you ... but I guess you want nightlies :)
<[reed]> considering I commit fixes myself, I want to be able to use those fixes asap
<[reed]> :p
<[reed]> are there any changes that you've made for ubuntu that are general enough to go upstream?
<[reed]> for Firefox
<[reed]> I really want to make sure you are upstreaming stuff
<[reed]> mozilla bug 404024
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 404024 in Extension/Theme Manager "Add AMO integration pane" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404024
<[reed]> so, doesn't look like work has started
<asac> [reed]: thats the idea ... i want to do it general enough, but for that I wanted code that is at least close to final
 * asac looking at bugs
<[reed]> anyway
<[reed]> I have an exam in less than 4 hours
<[reed]> and I haven't studied
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> later :)
<asac> [reed]: ok thanks for the info so far ... cu later :)
<asac> good luck
<asac> better start to switch context now I guess
<[reed]> bad armin76 for making me look at Firefox stuff
<[reed]> armin76: bsmedberg already gave you sr+
<[reed]> so, you can just set sr+ yourself as a carryover
<[reed]> I'm gone again
<armin76> err
<armin76> he said i should sr him with that change?
<[reed]> no, he said you can have sr=bsmedberg if you make that change
<[reed]> you made it, he already granted it with the understanding that you would make it
<[reed]> so, you can carry it over
<[reed]> so, you just need review from timeless
<[reed]> as you already have superreview from bsmedberg
<armin76> ah
<armin76> sorry, i'm not used to this stuff
<BUGabund1> hya
<BUGabund1> any FF devs here?
<BUGabund1> just got a strange error on an hardy test machine
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> BUGabund1, just ask your question, instead of waiting for an ack ;)
<Ubulette> asac, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/seamonkey/  ?? i don't get it. where are the debs ?
<asac> no idea :)
<asac> in queue nEW ?
<asac> maybe there is an archive issue?
<Ubulette> no, they are DONE
<Ubulette> asac, i've merged xul. building.. if it's ok, i'll post a debdiff or an interdiff
<asac> good
<Ubulette> done
<Ubulette> asac, bug 174219
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174219 in xulrunner "Please merge xulrunner 1.8.1.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174219
<Ubulette> i wanted to merge ruby-gnome2 (so it unlocks kaze on some arches) but it's a sync, not a merge
<asac> Ubulette: he?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: you have to request a sync then
<Ubulette> bug 174243
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174243 in ruby-gnome2 "Please sync ruby-gnome2 0.16.0-10 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174243
<asac> ok
<asac> have you followed procedures in wiki?
<Ubulette> i think so
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> but that's not fun
<asac> hmm .. shouldn't you subscribe some other role as well?
<asac> ah you need someone to confirm first, right?
<asac> then subscribe ubuntu-archive ?
<Ubulette> no, for the sync, i'm done. motu will subscribe ubuntu-archive
<asac> k
<asac> does the previous merger know about that?
<Ubulette> that's bluekuja, he told me a while ago "fell free to do it"
<asac> hell ... when did i get the merge for igerman98
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> i am listed as last merger of that package on main.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-06
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> yop
<asac> has prism been sponsored? are seamonkey binaries finally there?
<Ubulette> no, no
<asac> Ubulette:
<asac> Get:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main seamonkey-browser 1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 [10.4MB]
<asac> 38% [1 seamonkey-browser 4030204/10.4MB 38%]
<asac> works for me
<Ubulette> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/seamonkey/  ?
<asac> apparently nothing to bother about
<asac> strange
<asac> pool/main/s/seamonkey/seamonkey-browser_1.1.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<asac> thats ppa?
<Ubulette> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/seamonkey/
<Ubulette> lol, half in main, half in universe
<asac> strange
<asac> well thats possible to do ... but why did it happen for seamonkey
<asac> must have been an accident i guess
<Ubulette> I don't know.
<Ubulette> i have to go now. see you
<asac> cu
<asac> Ubulette: xul 1.9 tree closes in a few hours
<asac> :)
<asac> let me know if there are other fixes for b1
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, so, what do we do about cairo ?
<Ubulette> did you read my answer to the bug ?
<asac> Ubulette: bug?
<asac> lets see
<Ubulette> bug 164640
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164640 in firefox-3.0 "Build Firefox 3 against a subpixel-patched cairo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164640
<asac> bug 152210
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152210 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner ships its own copy of cairo" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152210
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> why is that firefox-3.0?
 * asac reassigning 
<Ubulette> i don't know. someone triaged it that way
<asac> is it a dupe?
<asac> yes :)
<asac> so whats the upstream bug
<asac> i mean the main problem is that we cannot build against system cairo
<asac> but why is that still the case ;)
<Ubulette> there's a patch in the bug
<asac> well ... the bug wants to add the patch to xulrunner ... i would prefer to not use the xulrunner cairo at all
<Ubulette> but look at bonsai, 6 months of patches lost if we use system cairo
<asac> b=404092, upgrade cairo to 1.5.2-55
<asac> how can i find the diff they have?
 * asac looking at bug
<Ubulette> ask vlad :)
<Dragonath> hi, is this the place to ask when I have a weird problem with thunderbird (and am using kubuntu 7.10)?
<asac> wtf ... we are still at cairo 1.4.something ... even in hardy ;)
<Ubulette> yes (but not me) :P
<Ubulette> asac, yes
<asac> Dragonath: ?
<Ubulette> 1.5.* is for dev releases
<Dragonath> thunderbird doesn't want to show my e-mails' message body
<asac> Dragonath: start in safe-mode from command-line: thunderbird -safe-mode
<Dragonath> it downloads the subject, shows the message body in that weird popup thing, and then shows me a blank when I click on it
<asac> Dragonath: try that first
<Dragonath> same thing
<asac> i don't understand what you mean by "weird popup thing"
<Dragonath> no errors in console
<Dragonath> when I get the mail, a small window shows on the bottom right side of the screen, showing small bits of the mails received
<asac> is that reproducible? with every mail or just with some?
<Dragonath> well, it's been like this for almost two days now I think
<Dragonath> a GTA newsletter thing just came in, doesn't show the contents at all
<asac> can you still read mail?
<Dragonath> it even displays the button where I can click Show Images, but nothing shows even when I click
<asac> e.g. by opening mails the normal way?
<Dragonath> well I can read them by logging in to the webmail inbox from where I download them
<Dragonath> otherwise, bar the subjects, I can't really read any mail
<asac> ok
<asac> which extensions do you use?
<asac> any?
<Dragonath> I have one for exporting filters
<Dragonath> that's all
<asac> and I guess disabling that doesn't help ... hmm
<Dragonath> problems really started a few weeks ago when I upgraded to 7.10 - trying to read mail just gave me some could not find error
<Dragonath> yet I checked the innards of the inbox file and found the mails there
<asac> do you use the thunderbird that is shipped by ubuntu? or did you install it manually at some point?
<Dragonath> I installed it manually
<asac> yeah ... well, thats not supported by this channel ... anyway, I would try to backup your profile folder and remove the .msf files .. then see if starting thunderbird helps
<asac> or try to compact the folders
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> when did they start shipping thunderbird with ubuntu? 7.04?
<asac> since the beginning i guess
<Dragonath> hmm then it doesn't make sense that I had to install it manually
<Dragonath> both ubuntu and kubuntu had thunderbird?
<asac> not by default
<asac> you can install through Applications -> Add/Remove ...
<Dragonath> ok
<asac> if you want to switch you need to copy your profile directory: $HOME/.thunderbird => $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> you can also create a link i guess
<Dragonath> the profile directory is the whole /mozilla-thunderbird or the subfolder in it?
<asac> the whole
<asac> it should be .thunderbird in your home directory
<Dragonath> ah ok
<Dragonath> it's mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> the one used by ubuntu build is .mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> with a . ?
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> yes
<asac> yeah ... if you did the backup, remove the .msf files and restart tbird
<asac> (stop before)
<Dragonath> ok
<asac> Ubulette: so nothing for this b1 update?
<Ubulette> oh, hold on. a few (tiny) things
<Ubulette> can i pull ?
<Ubulette> is that .dev ?
<asac> yes
<asac> which things do you want to change?
<Ubulette>  Add Homepage: and Vcs-Bzr: fields in control file
<asac> yes ... go ahead
<asac> which homepage?
<Dragonath> ok, I think I might have to wipe all the stuff and do a reinstall again
<asac> upstream?
<Dragonath> thanks for help though
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<Dragonath> good night (it's night here) :)
<asac> u2
<Ubulette> pushed
<Ubulette> !info prism
<ubotu> Package prism does not exist in gutsy
<Ubulette> !info prism hardy
<ubotu> Package prism does not exist in hardy
<Ubulette> pfff
<asac> yes, tomorrow i will sponsor then
<asac> i think we generated enough awareness for this upload
<asac> Ubulette: so which main things are missing for our xulrunner package becoming stable
<Ubulette> python
<asac> one important thing i received so far is libxul-embedding-unstable.pc
<asac> so other .pc files can easily Requires: the unstable cflags
<asac> yeah right ... we have python
<Ubulette> but it will be ubuntu specific right ?
<Ubulette> unless you post it upstream
<asac> i hop e we can send it upstream
<Ubulette> i doubt benjamin will agree
<asac> otherwise my build system patches would not be good for upstream
<asac> s
<asac> lets see
<asac> ok .pc files
<asac> is one thing ... what about obsolete headers?
<asac> thats an upstream bug to not ship them in unstable, right?
<asac> i mean they duplicate all other stable headers in unstable
<asac> why not the obsolete headers
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> obsolete headers ?
<asac> yes there is a obsolete dir in the stable include dir, but not in the unstable one
<asac> those are needed for epiphany for instance
<asac> (iirc)
<Ubulette> I see duplicates .h, not .idl
<Ubulette> looks like a bug to me
<asac> you mean like no stable idls in unstable?
<asac> hmm nsIFactory.idl is in both
<asac> ok ... we have still the addons issue
<asac> e.g. plugins is only read from one location
<asac> (or was it extensions?)
<Ubulette> extensions
<Ubulette> plugins are not shared.. yet
<asac> he?
<asac> so extensions work?
<asac> but plugins don't, right?
<Ubulette> ok, idl are dupe too
<asac> yes, still obsolete is missing in unstable includedir
<asac> at least for me
<Ubulette> no. I mean: ff3 is using /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins and /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions
<asac> and /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions is not considered?
<Ubulette> obsolete, why would you want that ?
<asac> because some apps still use it :)
<Ubulette> so far, there's no /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<asac> and if they use unstable as well you have to add two pkg-config --cflags
<asac> which is ugly as well
<asac> i have no problem with it
<asac> but sounds wrong imo to not put them in unstable
<Ubulette> unstable just mean "not frozen yet", while obsolete is just obsolete = don't use it
<Ubulette> +s
<asac> yeah ... still stable headers go to unstable as well
<asac> so obsolete should too
<Ubulette> i think stable in unstable is a bug
<asac> you could also understand unstable as "discouraged to use" ... which would make unstable a better candidate for obsolete then stable is
<Ubulette> or it's wanted to be easier
<asac> yes ... its for ease ... e.g. so just one pkg-config statement is enough
<Ubulette> no, I just watched a video from benjamin. unstable = not frozen
<Ubulette> you'd better hurry if you want to submit patches upstream. b2 is close
<Ubulette> it may even be too late
<asac> Tree is now closed for Beta 2 Bake Period. Only P1 blocking1.9 bugs or bugs with approvalM10 may land during this time.
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> 2 weeks, still no prism. so much for "we love new packages, contribute to motu"
<Ubulette> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1082
<asac> bug 174219
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174219 in xulrunner "Please merge xulrunner 1.8.1.11-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174219
<asac> is my
<Ubulette> is your ?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<asac> i have to do those that i am responsible for
<asac> now that i think of it :) ... does prism have a bug and is ubuntu-universe-sponsors assigned?
<Ubulette> bug 172484
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172484 in ubuntu "Please package Prism" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172484
<Ubulette> why is lool responsible (with you) for xulrunner ?
<asac> yeah in future ubuntu-revu needs to be subscribed to get revu review ... and once that is done ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<asac> sorry for not teaching you that properly ;)
<asac> Ubulette: no idea ... why lool
<asac> he is interested in general desktop things?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-07
<Ubulette_> <asac> sorry for not teaching you that properly ;)
<Ubulette_> <asac> Ubulette: no idea ... why lool
<Ubulette_> <Ubulette> well, it's not in any MOTU specs.
<asac> Ubulette: uploading xulrunner
<asac> Ubulette: please set the merge bug to fix released once all archs have built
<asac> thanks
<asac> Ubulette: prism uploaded as well
<Ubulette> thx
<Ubulette> for xul, it will be difficult because of hppa
<asac> ?
<asac> well ... if all _supported_ archs are build
<asac> does xulrunner really fail on hppa?
<asac> (1.8)?
<armin76> if you didn't add the patch it does
<asac> xulrunner 1.8?
<asac> oh ... damn i missed the 1.9 patch?
<asac> hmmm ... there is no bug listed for that in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> Ubulette: prism was rejected because copyright needs to ship MPL
<asac> can you fix it ... so i can reupload?
<armin76> hppa under linux support is not in the head branch, so if you don't add yourself the support, it doesn't work :)
<asac> armin76: i know ... but you did a patch for that, right?
<armin76> asac: i didn't do the patch :)
<armin76> i just updated it to be included in the head branch
<armin76> but yes, there's a patch debian already applies and gentoo as well
<asac> for 1.8
<asac> ok
<armin76> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/src/patchsets/mozilla-firefox/2.0.0.4/004_mozilla-hppa.patch?view=markup
<asac> 1.8 will be more or less gone in hardy
<asac> well ... xulrunner 1.8 should contain it then, because we merge it from debian
<asac> firefox 2 doesn't
 * asac lunch
<asac> Ubulette: xul 1.9 is in main now ... congrats
<asac> now the hard work begins :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you pinged me the other week?
<asac> (iirc)
<asac> Ubulette: ok is the prism branch ready for distribution now?
 * asac building prism
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: i had a question, its resolved now
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ok ... sorry, but i forgot and just remembered today :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks anyways
<asac> Ubulette: ok i uploaded without your ack
<asac> :)
<cwong1_> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1_: pong
<asac> good morning ;)
<cwong1_> I just uploaded the ff30+midbrowser source archive to launchpad
<asac> ah
<asac> lets see
<cwong1_> sorry about the screw up. I click on the wrong file the first try
<cwong1_> :(
<asac> yeah ... no problem. was too obvious to be serious ;)
<cwong1_> it should be about 43.mb in size
<asac> yes it is
<cwong1_> Can you take a look at the hildonize menu problem that I reported in the bug?
<cwong1_> Jimmy has mentioned that some interfaces has changed in FF3.0. That could be the cause of the problem.
<asac> wow the client.mk is
<asac>    Repository revision: 1.245.2.38.2.2  /cvsroot/mozilla/client.mk,v
<asac>    Sticky Tag:          FIREFOX_2_0_0_6_RELEASE (revision: 1.245.2.38.2.2)
<asac> what is going on?
<asac> cwong1_: lets hope that the other files are all from the right branch
<asac> otherwise its too broken to be not-painful
 * asac producing the diff (somehow)
<cwong1_> asac: I think he copy the one from 2.0.0.6 branch and modified it.  I will ask him when he gets in.
<asac> he copied what?
<cwong1_> the client.mk
<asac> how can that happen?
<asac> if you get 3.0b1 from cvs you will have the new one
<asac> if you get the upstream source tarball it will have the right one as well
<asac> ... anyway, lets see what the diff looks like and if its applicable against a *real* 3.0b1
<cwong1_> hmm.. I will have to chat with him when he gets in.
<cwong1_> I built it and i did see some feature only available in ff3.0b1 like page zoom.
<asac> yeah ... i have no idea whats going on
<asac> lets hope that its just old CVS directories
<asac> and not half-half
<asac> (source)
<asac> ok it seems that all CVS directories are not updated ... so cvs diff is not really helpful i guess
<asac> i will try to replace them with the b1 CVS directories
<cwong1_> ok.  I will chat with him when he gets in and find out exactly what he did.
<cwong1_> asac: btw do you know when the final FF3.0 scheduled to be release?
<asac> find -type d -name CVS | xargs rm -r
<asac> :)
<asac> cp -r * ../mozilla/
<asac> lets hope they match :)
<asac> cwong1_: its not yet decided ... january or february i guess
<cwong1_> keep my fingers crossed :)
<asac>  \o/ at least the client.mk diff makes sense now ;)
<cwong1_> asac: when do you think we should migrate to ff3.0? beta2 or after the real release?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2535/
<asac> asap ... doesn't make sense to put scarce resources in something that might require more work later when going to 3.0
<asac> we (ubuntu) bet on 3.0 being ready for hardy ... if that doesn't happen, we have a real problem
<asac> and would rather release with a RC instead of keeping 2.0
<asac> cwong1_: i think we can upload midbrowser 3 as soon as we can build on top of xulrunner-1.9
 * asac starting cvs diff -Nurp8 
<asac> of course all features currently working should work then, but i hope that won't be a big problem
<cwong1_> asac: Lets just hope between beta 1 and the final release, the delta are small
<asac> cwong1_: those parts affecting us should be pretty stable
<asac> at least not real hard work ... just minor maintenance things should be required on our side
<cwong1_> ok
<Ubulette> hi
<cwong1_> asac: need to run to a meeting.  back in an hour
<asac> cwong1_: i will be gone ... friends birthday
<asac> i will take a look at midbrowser diff on weekend
<asac> before i cannot say much
<cwong1_> asac: ok thanks
<asac> Ubulette: hi
<asac> Ubulette: prism is accepted
<Ubulette> asac, for prism, I had to revert the changes that persia and the motu guys asked me to do
<asac> did you include MPL in copyright before?
<asac> thought you didn't include it at all
<asac> Ubulette: good news ... system-cairo might become reality soon again :)
<Ubulette> how ? 1.5.* or 1.4.10 ?
<asac> 1.5.*
<Ubulette> good
<asac> do you build cairo trunk packages?
<asac> so we can try?
<asac> according to vlad, final patches have landed last week
<Ubulette> no but that's easy
<asac> so everything should be in sync
<asac> Ubulette: would be coold if you could try ... if it works i could push seb to update cairo and then we can switch to system-cairo
<Ubulette> will he accept cairo 1.5 ? it's the dev branch
<Ubulette> http://cairographics.org/snapshots/
<Ubulette> cairo-1.5.4
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think latest snapshots works
<asac> vlad said it landed on trunk a week ago
<Ubulette> btw, the subpixel patch does not apply in 1.5.2-55
<asac> yeah ... probably its different there ... or even fixed
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> ah no ... someone complained ;) ... but who knows. there are other issues as well in hardy atm
<asac> Ubulette: vlad said that only difference is that mozilla needs a 24.8 build to display things perfectly
<asac> he hopes that cairo will make this the default for 1.6 final
<asac> hopes == was pretty confident
<asac> don't ask me what option that is
<Ubulette> it's a bit per plane or something like that
<Ubulette> 16.16, 24.8, etc.
<armin76> asac: system-cairo works fine for me
<asac> armin76: which cairo version?
<armin76> [I--] [ ~] x11-libs/cairo-1.5.4 (0)
<asac> k
<Ubulette> that's expected
<Ubulette> but i doubt the subpixel freetype patch is in
<asac> why? was it a hack?
<Ubulette> well, I'm sure it was not in 1.5.2
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235526
<Ubulette> that started last year
<asac> ok i am out
<asac> have to run
<asac> cu tomorrow
<Ubulette> cu
<Ubulette> !info libcairo debian
<ubotu> Package libcairo does not exist in gutsy
<Ubulette> !info libcairo sid
<ubotu> Package libcairo does not exist in sid
<Ubulette> !info libcairo2 sid
<ubotu> libcairo2: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.10-1.1 (sid), package size 509 kB, installed size 828 kB
<Ubulette> !info libcairo2 hardy
<ubotu> libcairo2: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.10-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 510 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Ubulette> !info libcairo2 experimental
<ubotu> libcairo2: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.10-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 511 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Jazzva> bluekuja_: You around?
<bluekuja_> Jazzva, yes, just for a while
<bluekuja_> Jazzva, yes?
<Jazzva> I'm looking at kobodeluxe merge. You are the last uploader, so I just want to check if it's ok with you if I post the merge request on LP...
<bluekuja_> Jazzva, yeah, feel free to do it
<bluekuja_> Jazzva, and thanks for asking ;)
<Jazzva> Thanks :)...
<bluekuja_> np mate
 * bluekuja_ off
<Ubulette> Jazzva, wants to be a MOTU ? :)
<Ubulette> -s
<Jazzva> Somewhere in the (near) future... :)
<Ubulette_> damn timeout
<Jazzva> Yeah... nobody likes it...
<Jazzva> BTW, if you haven't received, I said I would like to be a MOTU.. :)
<Ubulette_> yep, and i see you already did a few merges :)
<Ubulette_> I did 2 too
<Ubulette_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+packages
<Jazzva> Yep... Planing to do a few more for hardy :).
<Ubulette_> in fact, I prefer packaging over merging
<Jazzva> Sure. It's more interesting :).
<Jazzva> And offers more to learn :)
<Ubulette> asac, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=seamonkey
<Ubulette> Bug 174739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174739 in seamonkey "[upgrade] seamonkey 1.1.7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174739
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-08
<[reed]> asac: buildtime requirements dropped, too
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> yay
<[reed]> well, some stuff won't work if you don't have libgnomeui
<[reed]> some icons
<[reed]> but not the main ones
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> it's all good!
<[reed]> :)
<asac> [reed]: sounds good
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> [reed], we ship the 2 or 3 libs with gnome deps in a separate package (for kde users). will it still work ?
<[reed]> yeah
<Ubulette> i've read the code of the soft gnome dep patch, it just loads the libs and look for symbols dynamically
<[reed]> so, we only need the gnome libs for file type icons or something like that
<[reed]> for the normal gtk2 icons, we don't need the gnome libs
<[reed]> though
<Ubulette> ok
<[reed]> I think some other parts of the tree use gnomeui
<[reed]> like breakpad
<[reed]> and something else
<Ubulette> ubuntu doesn't ship breakpad
<Ubulette> btw, i've tried system cairo 1.5.4, trunk ftbfs like in the 1.8 branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2546/
<Ubulette> would be nice to have the patch landed before b2
<Ubulette> we have the same issue with xulrunner 1.8, 1.9, seamonkey, ff2, ...
<[reed]> is there a mozilla bug filed?
<[reed]> do you have a patch?
<[reed]> you've got to be proactive
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 344818
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<[reed]> debian bug 451431
<ubotu> Debian bug 451431 in iceape "iceape: FTBFS: Undefined reference to XFreePixmap" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/451431
<Ubulette> debian is for moz1.8
<Ubulette> but anyway, both are impacted
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> why haven't you requested review on that patch?
<[reed]> mh has been filing bugs lately and requesting review
<[reed]> that gets stuff done :)
<Ubulette> I have 3 versions of that patch in my various branches
<asac> Ubulette: there should be one for 1.8 and one for trunk now
<asac> why do you have 3?
<Ubulette> because the bug has been updated many times
<Ubulette> i've dropped my own patch in seamonkey 1 in favor of the one from ff2
<asac> ok in ffox 2 we have attachment 264996
<asac> which works (and is the latest attached)
<asac> so letes request review on that one
<Ubulette> yep, bz344818_att264996.patch is fine for sm1 too
<asac> Ubulette: ok try that for trunk
<asac> and if it works lets ask for review
<asac> [reed]: which bugs did mh file?
<[reed]> well, his latest conquer is putting the fix for mozilla bug 326245 into a patch and requesting review
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 326245 in Printing "Print commands do not cope with spaces in printer names" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326245
<[reed]> however, he's been working on mozilla bug 373397 a lot
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 373397 in File Handling "nsGNOMERegistry could use the mozgnome component" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=373397
<[reed]> and has a final patch awaiting review
<[reed]> and there are some other bugs that depend on that one
<[reed]> that he's willing to fix
<[reed]> and some odd-n-end bugs he's filed
<[reed]> or either picked up to fix
<asac> good to know that he is at least still working on mozilla business :)
<[reed]> he comes and goes
<[reed]> all you full-time Linux folks have a hard time driving patches through :;
<[reed]> :p
<Ubulette> asac, trunk needs a different patch
<Ubulette> there's no more mozilla/layout/svg/renderer in trunk
<asac> Ubulette: i think the directory it failed for you in should be the one that needs that patch
<[reed]> so, it's 6:30am, and I'm heading to bed. Would appreciate it if you all would figure out what combination of those three patches is required to fix the problem on trunk and submit a new patch for review
<[reed]> thanks :)
<asac> hehe ... night [reed] !
<asac> Ubulette: mozilla/gfx/thebes/src/Makefile.in ?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/2549/
<Ubulette> i don't get why the 3 patches are so different. only 1 touches configure
<Ubulette> either we do the proper check in configure or we add -lXrender when we see cairo
<Ubulette> i've adapted att242438. let's rebuild
<asac> ok i am out ... need food ... and will try to get some fresh air
<Ubulette> asac, could you review Bug 174739
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174739 in seamonkey "[upgrade] seamonkey 1.1.7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174739
<asac> i confirmed
<asac> no idea if thats the right procedure
<asac> in the end its probably me who has to upload this anyway :(
<asac> ... maybe ask on -motu for someone to upload
<asac> :)
<asac> :-P
<Ubulette> i just did. and yesterday too. no effect
<asac> otherwise, i will do it later today - after food, after walk, after travel
<Ubulette> ;à
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> Ubulette: now you have an ack from me
<asac> they should just produce source and upload
<asac> :)
<asac> not test ... not anything ;)
<asac> but well ... as i said. .. tonight i will be on it again
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> this is enough for trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2556/
<armin76> looks like they broke sparc
<Ubulette> ?
<armin76> i get a bus error
<armin76> beta1 works fine
<Ubulette> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cff_1194866913
<Ubulette> asac, i'm deeply changing mozclient
<Ubulette> the idea is to do something like that:
<Ubulette> include /usr/share/mozclient/nspr.mk
<Ubulette> get-orig-source: mozclient-get-orig-source
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-12-09
<Ubulette> [reed], i've submitted a new patch for mozilla bug 344818
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 344818 in Build Config "Linking - missing library deps" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344818
<[reed]> I noticed.
<[reed]> you always need to select a reviewer
<Ubulette> i don't know any
<[reed]> requesting review from the wind is as bad as not requesting review at all
<[reed]> well, it's cairo-related code, so stuart (pavlov) and vlad are both good reviews
<[reed]> somebody already requested review from stuart on it
<[reed]> though
<Ubulette> good
<Ubulette> the 1.8 patch should be reviewed too
<[reed]> then request review
<Ubulette> how ?
<[reed]> click "Details" next to the attachment
<[reed]> select "?" next to review
<[reed]> and put pavlov@pavlov.net
<[reed]> (stuart)
<Ubulette> You are not authorized to edit attachment 264996.
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> what's your bugmail address?
<[reed]> n/m
<[reed]> got it
<[reed]> ok, try now :)
<[reed]> I upgraded your permissions.
<Ubulette> thx
<[reed]> and sent you an e-mail about it
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> done
<[reed]> cool
<Ubulette> btw, sm2 and xul1.9 ftbfs today
<Ubulette> g++-4.2 -o nsCacheEntryDescriptor.o -c -I../../../dist/include/system_wrappers -include ../../../config/gcc_hidden.h -DNECKO_OFFLINE_CACHE -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -DIMPL_NS_NET -I./../../base/src -I../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/include/necko -I../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../dist/include/storage -I../../../dist/include   -I..
<Ubulette> /../../dist/include/nkcache -I/usr/include/nspr     -I../../../dist/sdk/include    -fPIC   -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -pedantic -g -Wall -O2 -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -O   -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsCacheEntryDescr
<Ubulette> iptor.pp nsCacheEntryDescriptor.cpp
<Ubulette> nsCacheEntryDescriptor.cpp: In member function 'virtual nsresult nsCacheEntryDescriptor::SetStoragePolicy(nsCacheStoragePolicy)':
<Ubulette> nsCacheEntryDescriptor.cpp:342: error: 'ACCESS_WRITE' was not declared in this scope
<Ubulette> make[6]: *** [nsCacheEntryDescriptor.o] Error 1
<Ubulette> make[6]: Leaving directory `/src/buildbot/seamonkey-2.0-2.0~a1~cvs20071207t2309+bbot/netwerk/cache/src'
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> same place for xul (so basically ff3)
<Ubulette> I have a hard time using firefox without tab mix plus
<Ubulette> middle click on a link opens the new tab at the far right, instead of next to the current tab. difficult with ~40 tabs
<[reed]> Ubulette: that was already fixed
<[reed]> old pull?
<[reed]>     if (!(mAccessGranted & nsICache::ACCESS_WRITE))
<[reed]> that's what it should be
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> [reed], yep, i figured that out with mrx.m.o yesterday.
<Ubulette> asac, in my ppa, i have xul + ff3 + system cairo 1.5.4
<Ubulette> I had to add libpixman-1-dev to builddeps
<Ubulette> asac, here ?
<Ubulette> $ firefox-3.0
<Ubulette> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> $ prism
<Ubulette>  /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b2pre/xulrunner-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b2pre/libxul.so: symbol CERT_TimeChoiceTemplate_Util, version NSSUTIL_3.12 not defined in file libnssutil3.so.0d with link time reference
<mjbauer> Sorry, everybody for bothering you but I am new to Ubuntu and IRC and stuff. So I would like to know how I could help. I have a feeling this isn't the place to ask this kind of stuff so please just tell me where to start.
<Ubulette> maybe ask on #ubuntu
<Ubulette> this channel of for packaging mozilla stuff
<Ubulette> -of+is
<mjbauer> ok sorry for bothering you
<Ubulette> np
<Ubulette> !info valgrind sid
<ubotu> valgrind: A memory debugger and profiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-3 (sid), package size 14058 kB, installed size 33964 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<Ubulette> asac, I see you're the last uploader, can I merge it ?
<Ubulette> ok, i did it anyway
<Ubulette> bug 175175
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175175 in valgrind "Please upload merge valgrind 3.2.3-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175175
<Ubulette> i'm waiting for you before I assign it to someone for review
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-01
<tonyyarusso> asac: the same backtrace that prints out on the terminal, or with that tool (gdb or some such)?
<fta> mconnor, funny, i can't add anything to my cart on sony.com/sonystyle.com using ff3.1, while i can with other browsers.
<crimsun> hey, I'm not the only one.
<crimsun> saving preferences in gmail labs "hangs indefinitely", too
<fta> on sony, it just returns to the front page
<mconnor> current trunk WFM
<fta> mconnor, plain beta 2
<mconnor> fta: hmm, what's system-sqlite?
<mconnor> try one of our stock builds?
<fta> mconnor, nope, in-source sqlite, ours is too old
<mconnor> oh, that's good at least :)
<fta> try that page: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665562069
<fta> just click add to cart
<mconnor> it worked on a post b2 nightly
<fta> hmm
<asac> fta: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/154-shiretoko-aka-firefox-3.1-and-xulrunner-1.9.1-preview-packages-in-jauntyuniverse.html
<fta2> asac, lol
<asac> fta2: why lol?
<asac> i think i should have phrased it "fta the great" ;)
<asac> fta2:
<asac> 5:06 < asac> seb128: the packaging is identical with the firefox-3.0 package
<asac> 15:06 < seb128> asac: accepted
<fta2> asac, where was that?
<fta2> ok, -desktop
<asac> fta2: desktop of course
<asac> seb's place ;)
<fta2> not really identical but close
<asac> fta2: of course not identical ;)
<asac> but nothing that should matter to archive admins
<ninfo> Hi
<ninfo> i'm having a bit of a issue
<ninfo> i'm looking to develop a firefox extension that call a java applet
<ninfo> and from what i have found, that only works until firefox 2.. for firefox 3 it doesn't
<ninfo> does anyone know any way of calling java code in firefox 3 ? :S
<asac> ninfo: hmm ... not sure.
<asac> ninfo: from what i know its not completely broken
<asac> ninfo: maybe you just need a more recent vm?
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6288676#post6288676
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg 1.9.1~b2+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 [56.0MB]
<fta> 56.0MB!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-02
<[reed]> boo, UDS is at the Crittenden Complex
<[reed]> not the Googleplex
<[reed]> that's a long walk back to Mozilla :(
<noosferema> hello everyone
<noosferema> i have gathered a number of linux users in Tanzania that are willing to start working on the translation of ff3 to swahili
<noosferema> i need some light as where to start
<noosferema> someone please help me
<asac> [reed]: oh :/ ... for me all this is far, far away ;)
<asac> fta: yeah lets loiter the archive with huge -dbg packages
<asac> sebner: congrats!!
 * sebner hides
<sebner> asac: thx :D
<asac> sebner: now you can help here ;)
<asac> - even more ;)
<sebner> asac: epiphany ftw! :P
<asac> fta: you remember that we had issues with something abrowser related on amd64?
<asac> fta: some pref was empty or something
<gnomefreak> crapload of meetings today, seems -meeting is gonna be busy today
<asac> heh
<asac> gnomefreak: hi!
<gnomefreak> asac: good morning
<gnomefreak> we are being complained about on the firefox dev list. we dont release fast enough
<asac> gnomefreak: reference?
<asac> you have a link?
<asac> gnomefreak: which list is that on?
<gnomefreak> give me a sec.
<gnomefreak> the list looks to be dev-apps-firefox@lists.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> im grabbing link to topic
<gnomefreak> asac: here is the link to the topic
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> asac: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.apps.firefox/browse_thread/thread/e962dfa292eb4200#
<asac> gnomefreak: dont see any real complain there
<asac> gnomefreak: just that the user doesnt know how to update his system ;)
<gnomefreak> could be. i took the part about us not having released security update as fast as he would like. but i can see what you mean
<asac> at least there is no direct accusation
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> Topic: Please no Firefox bars in SeaMonkey 2.0 is a good one
<asac> heh
<asac> in dev-apps-firefox?
<asac> interesting ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: dev-apps-seamonkey@lists.mozilla.org https://lists.mozilla.org/listinfo/dev-apps-seamonkey
<asac> ah ;)
<gnomefreak> seems sunbird 1.0 is gonna have UI changes like the wweek month ect... are being replaced with tabs
<asac> hmm ... ok
<asac> not sure if thats better though
<asac> but well
<gnomefreak> what does this mean? The current command did not succeed.  The mail server responded: No messages match. (Failure)
<gnomefreak> .
<gnomefreak> im getting tires of seeing that
<gnomefreak> tired*
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: did you try to compact your folder?
<asac> or remove the .msf files?
<asac> maybe your cache is corrupted or out of sync with reality
<gnomefreak> ok ill play with it see if i can find .msf or ill even start with new profile
<gnomefreak> i dont see any .msf files but maybe ill try empting/removing .thunderbird-3.0/*.default/Cache
<gnomefreak> brb making coffee and smoke
<asac> dolske: hi! could you look at the review i asked for in 394610 a while back ... 1.8.0 branch. but ... ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm .... 3.0 doesnt use mfs anymore?
<asac> gnomefreak: i have a bunch of them in my profile
<asac> mfs
<asac> msf
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> where?
<gnomefreak> ~/.thunderbird-3.0/4rdbxcll.default has none
<gnomefreak> ah its in IMAP
<gnomefreak> but im not using IMAP i thought
<gnomefreak> ok got rid of them
<gnomefreak> will test when updates are done
<gnomefreak> asac: NCommander seems to be fairly active in kubuntu-devel
<asac> [reed]: i have some questions ;) ... will just take a minute if you need some distraction ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: are we waiting for something from him?
<gnomefreak> we denied him membership due to lack of work/experiance
<gnomefreak> something like that IIRC
<asac> lack of work
<asac> contributions i think
<gnomefreak> removing .msf files doesnt fix it
<asac> not experience
<gnomefreak> yeah that sounds better
<asac> i said it was fine with me .... but we ask more than just one contribution
<asac> he did one icedove update iirc
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> asked him whats going on ;)
<gnomefreak> you did?
<gnomefreak> asac: what is chromium-*
<asac> gnomefreak: chromium is to chrome what mozilla is to firefox ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> chrome is in FF source as i recall, why would we need it as another package?
 * gnomefreak restarting
<gnomefreak> can we remove Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! from topic yet?
<Nafallo> and the colon, and the extra whitspace ? :-)
<asac> gnomefreak: go ahead ;)
<gnomefreak> k as soon as im done with blogs
<Nafallo> whitespace damnit
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Next meeting TBA, if you would like add a topic for the next meeting please add it to the agenda. The agenda is available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq.
<gnomefreak> i knew what you meant :)
<Nafallo> meeh. whitespace and colon still there ;-)
<Nafallo> eam: |  Mai
<asac> and next meeting TBA ;)
<gnomefreak> | Next meeting TBA, if you  is how it should be no?
<asac> gnomefreak: wasnt that announced yet?
<gnomefreak> whitespace after Mailing Lists is only due to address not fitting on same line
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent seen any meeting announcement
<Nafallo> it's before Mailing List :-)
<Nafallo> aha
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> odd
<Nafallo> I thought that depended on what width you have on your client? ;-)
<asac> gnomefreak: not?
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe the mail needs moderation?
<gnomefreak> yeah it does
<gnomefreak> asac: looking at agenda
<gnomefreak> nope no meeting set AFAIK
<gnomefreak> no one did minutes?
<asac> gnomefreak: i have to ... do you remember the date of last meeting?
<asac> have to dig up the logs
<gnomefreak> you would ask that :(
<gnomefreak> one minute i think i can find it
<gnomefreak> asac: 2008-11-20 looks to be right
<gnomefreak> as i recall i edited the page after meeting
<asac> 20 11?
<asac> it definitly was longer ago
<gnomefreak> nov 20
<asac> not just two weeks ;)
<gnomefreak> 195  2008-11-20 06:01:17  1884   gnomefreak  Updated for next meeting, Leaving agenda until it is finished and minutes are posted.  view
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> asac: nov 2nd?
<asac> wasnt that the weekend after release?
<asac> yeah that sounds more reasonable
<gnomefreak> your edit has nov 2nd shown on wiki
<gnomefreak> When: November 2nd, 2008
<gnomefreak> Where: #ubuntu-meeting on the Freenode Network
<asac> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/11/02/%23ubuntu-meeting.txt
<asac> seems to be a mozilla meeting there ;)
<gnomefreak> thats the one
<asac> gnomefreak: so how do minutes work? fill in the meeting page and then copy that ?
<gnomefreak> i hate parent teacher confrences
<gnomefreak> im not sure ive never done them
<asac> gnomefreak: is your kid already that old?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have a son from x-wife and a little girl with current g/f
<gnomefreak> son is 14 and the baby is 22 months
<asac> gnomefreak: is volans a member yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: oh. didnt know about the older son ;)
<gnomefreak> not sure. i dont remember seeing him apply
<gnomefreak> E: read, still have 1625108 to read but none left
<gnomefreak> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gnomefreak> i hate dpkg today
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont normally talk about him since i dont see him everyday due to his mother being a <insert bad word here>
<gnomefreak> ill be back, i need to get ready to go meeting is in 1 1/2 hours
<asac> ok meeting minutes done ;) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-11-02
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/155-Ubuntu-MozillaTeam-Meeting-Minutes-Nov,-2-2008.html
<[reed]> asac: it's about a mile from Mozilla
<[reed]> asac: I'll be around later if you need me
<[reed]> going to class now
<asac> [reed]: what hotel was the bad internet connectivity one?
<[reed]> asac: Wild Palms
<[reed]> we're at the Domain Hotel, though
<[reed]> never been there, so dunno about internet
<asac> [reed]: good. i think we stay at Domain too
<asac> uncertainty is definitly better than certainty to have bad access ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> <asac> [reed]: i have some questions ;) ... will just take a minute if you need some distraction ;)
<[reed]> any other questions?
<fta2> [reed], are you sure we're not at Wild Palms ?
<fta2> asac, ^^
<[reed]> fta2: yeah, I confirmed with jcastro
<fta2> where is that mentionned ?
<[reed]> in the e-mail
<[reed]> that we got last week
<fta2> damn, I sent to myself something at the Wild palms
<[reed]> well, the wiki page says Wild Palms because that's the overflow hotel
<[reed]> for those Canonical isn't paying for
<fta2> overflow hotel ?
<[reed]> yeah, Canonical bought every room in the Domain Hotel
<fta2> damn
<[reed]> must be a small hotel
<fta2> what am i supposed to do now?
<[reed]> well, they aren't far from each other
<[reed]> you could call the Wild Palms and explain the problem... say you'll just pick it up next week
<[reed]> they are about 1/2 mile apart
<[reed]> fta2: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=1085+East+El+Camino+Real,+Sunnyvale,+CA+94087+(Domain+Hotel)&daddr=910+E+Fremont+Ave,+Sunnyvale,+CA+94087+(Wild+Palms+Hotel)&hl=en&geocode=FfX1OQIdk2W6-CEzs7NWYRi52A%3BCcOzhSoacpGzFfnvOQIdyTi6-CFKCwVYHFXddA&mra=pe&mrcr=0&dirflg=w&sll=37.352183,-122.02643&sspn=0.048238,0.077248&ie=UTF8&z=16
<[reed]> and the bus may go to both hotels
<[reed]> to pick up people
<[reed]> I dunno
<[reed]> you could check with Clare
<[reed]> Claire*
<directhex> Get:12 http://mirror.ox.ac.uk jaunty/main xulrunner-1.9-dev 1.9.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 [4565kB]
<fta2> [reed], done, I called the Domain, they'll take care of everything
<fta2> or at least I hope so
<asac> [reed]: i wanted to commit stuff and wondered how to document if a patch has been reviewed by two folks... but found an example
<[reed]> r=bar r=foo
<[reed]> r+sr=bar if the same person granted both
<asac> [reed]: yeah. i found r=bar,foo
<[reed]> I don't like that format personally
<[reed]> find it better to keep them separate
<asac> [reed]: ok
<asac> [reed]: some commits seem to just say r=x sr=y a=z ... while some put a / in between
<asac> [reed]: is there some official format ;)
<asac> ?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> just include bug #, description of patch/bug, reviewers, approvals
<[reed]> no real standardized format
<[reed]> what bug are you committin?
<[reed]> =g
<[reed]> +g*
<asac> [reed]: some use p=reed ...some say Patch by Reed Looden <reed@...>
<asac> i sasume the patch credits deserve details?
<[reed]> oh, it's not your patch?
<[reed]> is this CVS or Hg?
<asac> [reed]: CVS ...
<[reed]> yeah, for CVS, you have to include the patch author
<[reed]> for Hg, you can just commit as that user
<[reed]> using hg commit -u
<asac> [reed]: how to set the patch author in hg
<asac> ok
<asac> [reed]: hmm ... doesnt hg have the notion of "Committer: vs. Author:" ... like git does?
<[reed]> hg commit -u "Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>"
<[reed]> etc.
<[reed]> not really, but we keep a lot of who really commits the patch
<asac> thought i saw committs with both
<asac> hmm
<[reed]> a log*
<asac> let me browse the hg page ... but most likely i just confuse with some git archive ;)
<[reed]> lol
<asac> [reed]: i alsways thought you imported the CVS history to hg and then auto synched there for a while
<asac> [reed]: part of that thought seems to bewrong
<asac> as hg blame mostly has all revision 1
<[reed]> we did import some history from CVS into Hg
<[reed]> not much, though
<asac> [reed]: so you startred at some point and then synched for a whlie i guess?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> for a while
<asac> ok that explains blame is so useless
<[reed]> correct
<asac> are there any efforts to ever fix that? i dont want blame, but i like to look at the bugs that lead to a commit
<asac> currently i always have to go to old mozilla mxr
<asac> which probably will become quite hard at some point ;) ... when the code drifts further away
<[reed]> no
<asac> [reed]: its about mozilla bug 413135 ... the combined patch by caillon is what should get committed
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 413135 in DOM: Core & HTML "Prevent canceling individual keystrokes on input type="file"" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413135
<[reed]> so, my commit message would be:
<[reed]> the combined patch has both patches in it?
<[reed]> if so, I'd do something like
<[reed]> Bug 413135 - "Prevent canceling individual keystrokes on input type="file"" [p=Olli.Pettay@gmail.com (Smaug) r+sr=bzbarsky r+sr=sicking a=caillon]
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 413135 could not be found
<[reed]> that's my personal style
<[reed]> if it's only one patch or the other, change reviewers appropriately
<[reed]> etc.
<asac> ok i think i get it.
<asac> [reed]: why sicking instead of jonas ;)?
<[reed]> usually use IRC nicks
<asac> ok
<[reed]> though, I use bzbarsky instead of bz, but whatever
<asac> hmm.
<[reed]> IRC nicks are more common
<asac> probably look at precedence
<fta> [reed], what email were you referring to earlier today?
<[reed]> you and your e-mail problems
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> Subject: UDS Final Notice
<[reed]> Date: Mon, 24 Nov 2008 14:17:25 -0500
<[reed]> From: "Jorge O. Castro" <jorge@ubuntu.com>
<[reed]> look for that
<fta> i have that one
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> the supershuttle email
<fta> asac, seems like you arrive in SFO ~30min after me. want to share the taxi/shuttle/whatever?
<fta> asac, no ! xulrunner-1.9.1.head #379
<fta> i need both xul -dev in the same chroot
<fta> otherwise, i can't build both ff
<asac> its a trade-off
<asac> either you need to adjust each and every package you want to build against 1.9.1
<asac> or to accept that -dev packages conflict
<asac> i dont see a better solution ... we could divert stuff
<asac> but sounds like over complicated
<asac> if you really need it we can look into diversion
<fta> divert will not solve anything
<asac> fta: yes it will
<fta> how, manually change each time i switch branch ?
<asac> fta: ff doesnt even  use pkg-config for sdkdir
<asac> fta: ff doesnt use pkg-config  but --with-libxul-sdk
<fta> i know
<fta> but i still need the two -dev
<asac> fta: yes. currently it conflicts because i didnt see any issues with having both conflict
<asac> diversions would remove conflict
<asac> obviously ;)
<asac> fta: do you need the same chroot for both?
<fta> i work in a huge chroot
<fta> crimsun, I can't finish a single level of openarena anymore :( sound is jerky, then o-a aborts because p-a is dead
<fta> stevel, thanks for the songbird tag. i've built it locally, looks fine, pushing to my ppa right now (for hardy/intrepid/jaunty)
<fta> stevel, i have a bunch of sqlite errors in the error console, probably the concert addon
<fta> stevel, and i have a tab that opened with an error 500 on http://addons.songbirdnest.com/addon/173
<stevel> fta: yeah, the sqlite errors are known - they'll be fixed soon, but they're innocuous
<stevel> and the addons site issues are because we're getting swamped with traffic
<stevel> new resources are being added to the site now to cope with the load
<fta> ok, all fine then. now, the remaining issue is to enter the ubuntu repo officially
<fta> a native systray, support for the multimedia keys, an unjailed main window and maybe a more native look and i'll drop rhythmbox for sure
<stevel> woo! :)
<stevel> will you be at fosscamp/uds next week?
<fta> uds
<stevel> hrm. are you going to the mozilla open house next wednesday evening?
<fta> hm, not sure
<fta> [reed], are we ? ^^
<stevel> whoever is going - let me know your t-shirt sizes and i'll bring some songbird shirts down :)
<fta> "S"
<stevel> it's wednesday evening @ the mozilla office 6p-8p
<fta> all builds just started: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<stevel> nice
<fta> jcastro, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<jcastro> fta: stop hogging, I am trying to build stuff.
<jcastro> just kidding
<fta> i should wait the end of the builds before jumping everywhere
<jcastro> hey you guys cool with a session with stevel during UDS wrt. songbird?
<stevel> jcastro: i am! ;-)
<fta> i am too
<stevel> jcastro: i was just saying i'm going to be down there wednesday evening for the mozilla open house - we could meet up wednesday if you guys are free
<jcastro> that sounds good
<jcastro> there's a mozilla open house?
<stevel> jcastro: yeah, in conjunction with add-on-con next thursday
<stevel> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Add-on_con#Mozilla_Open_House
<stevel> add-on-con page here: http://addoncon.com/
<jcastro> oh man, I didn't know about that
<jcastro> If it's open to other people then I will definately get the word out
<stevel> it's an open house - so i'm pretty sure it's open to anyone :)
<stevel> is UDS open to anyone?  or shall i come by at a specific time to meet you guys?
<jcastro> it is open to anyone
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/
<jcastro> there's the schedule
<jcastro> I don't think it should be a formal one, we can just snag fta/asac and bust it out in the corner of a plenary room
<stevel> 'k. i'll come down wednesday noon-ish and try to find you guys
<fta> stevel, http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/134-UDS-Prague-MozillaTeam.html
<stevel> ah-ha. nice. :)
<stevel> <----- http://whacked.net/stevel.png
<jcastro> speaking of, [reed]
<jcastro> [reed]: you're supposed to have told us about this open house like, a long time ago
<fta> i remember he announced addoncon here
<fta> jcastro, btw, i was supposed to meet with at least one chromium guy on monday. but i thought we were in the googleplex
<stevel> jcastro: do you know where in the GooglePlex UDS will be?
<jcastro> stevel: yeah, 1400 or something like that
<fta> stevel, songbird is quite a pig wrt cpu :(
<jcastro> there's a map on the wikipage
<stevel> jcastro: thanks
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty
<stevel> fta: do you have mashTape loaded?
<fta> stevel, yes, it poped up as recommended
<stevel> fta: 'k, yeah - mashTape tends to consume CPU and memory (since it's loading in images & Flash)
<stevel> it's recommend since we think it's a really cool add-on, but is not for people who are looking for a lean media player
<fta> 30% on my dual core 2 is quite high
<stevel> try unloading mashTape and see if it drops
<fta> 12%
<fta> still high
<stevel> better. still seems a bit high though
<shiv> when I type a URL in firefox its not taking me to the new URL but to the last visited page. Any clue why this new behavior?
<asac> stevel: i want a shirt too ;)
<asac> j.k.
<stevel> asac: what size?
<fta> stevel, it is possible to have stickers too?
<stevel> fta: totally - i'll bring a bunch of stickers down
<fta> great
<asac> stevel: would be XL ... I guess ;)
<fta> asac, XL US ??
<asac> fta: dont confuse me
<asac> fta: not sure. XL is at least not too small ;)
<fta> did you put on weight since we last met?
<asac> hehe
<asac> well. i can hide my weight ;)
<asac> but L is sometimes too small
<stevel> looking at that photo fta posted, i can't see how fta can be S while asac is XL
<stevel> asac: i'll bring a bunch of sizes since i'm going to bring some to the mozilla open house and the add-on-con too... so if it doesn't fit, we can switch to another
<asac> stevel: i stopped my breath ;)
<stevel> lol
<fta> when i buy shirts in the US, it's usually XS or S, for jeans, it's 28
<asac> stevel: also its a bit tricky. you dont see my full width ;) i am hidden partly :)
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/uploads/UDS-Prague-2008-MozillaTeam.png
<fta> lol
<asac> in the middle
<asac> my guess would be that fta has M and I am L-XL
<asac> S seems to be rather smallish ;)
<stevel> S is pretty small, these tend to run on the slimmer side
<fta> S in europe = XS in the US
<fta> everything shifted
<asac> hmm. i got XL from mozilla ... those were fine
<fta> this summer, I saw 5XL in a shop!
<asac> XXXXXL ?
<asac> hehe
<fta> that's 1 X more for us
<asac> yeah. thats most likely what is left when you dont see claire opening the t-shirt box ;)
<asac> stevel: when will you be there?
<fta> stevel, if you think S is really too small, go for M
<asac> its always possible to shrink shirts by doing hot laundry ;)
<fta> strange, songbird is not done yet
<fta> hmmm
<fta> all stuck at the same place
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/hassium
<fta> cdbs bug?
<asac> stcuk?
<asac> does it deadlock bds?
<fta> how could I know?
<stevel> asac: i'll be at FOSSCamp friday and saturday, and coming down to UDS on Wednesday
<[reed]> jcastro: I didn't know about the open house until like last week! :)
<stevel> fta: i'm bringing both and will save one of each for you so you can see which one fits better
<fta> cool
<[reed]> jcastro: I'm also happy to take Ubuntu folks to Mozilla at other times
<[reed]> I have my Mozilla badge, so I can get in 24/7
<[reed]> jcastro: I'm also in the middle of semester exams, so I'm a tad busy lately ;)
<[reed]> jcastro: and too bad we're not going to be at the Googleplex... it's always fun to go there ;)
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> UDS is at the googleplex
<[reed]> it's at the Crittenden Campus, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty
<[reed]> that's not the "Googleplex"... about a mile from it
<jcastro> oh, so not the old sgi buildings then?
<[reed]> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=37.42152,-122.084112&daddr=1400+Crittenden+Lane+94043&hl=en&geocode=&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=16&sll=37.424,-122.07665&sspn=0.012048,0.019312&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16
<[reed]> bad directions, but you can see the two places
<[reed]> if you scroll left some
<[reed]> you can see "Mozilla Foundation"
<[reed]> our two buildings are in that complex
<jcastro> oh damn, I thought we were in the googleplex
<jcastro> I better tell someone lest we confuse people
<fta> i so wanted to have a tour of the googleplex :((
<[reed]> jcastro: any idea when the schedule will be available at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/?
<jcastro> ? it's there
<jcastro> are you signed in?
<[reed]> yes
<jcastro> click on the track or a day
<[reed]> I can register for tracks I'm interested in
<jcastro> should show you
<[reed]> but there's no schedule
<[reed]> fta: do you see anything?
<[reed]> jcastro:
<[reed]> http://i37.tinypic.com/2a6tvzr.png
<[reed]> that's what I see
<jcastro> !
<jcastro> hmm, wth
<jcastro> maybe it's not public yet?
<jcastro> I'll find out
<[reed]> and that shouldn't say "Googleplex" now :(
<jcastro> yeah I am sending mails to the right guy
 * [reed] heads to dinner
<fta> [reed], i see the same thing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-03
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/79548/  i see line 2 but not line 6, any idea? locally, it's fine
<asac> fta: maybe &2 isnt really &2 in make?
<asac> oh its in shell
<fta> i doubt cdbs changed recently
<asac> fta: so it doesnt parse for you?
<fta> it's stuck on hardy/intrepid/jaunty
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/hassium
<fta> locally: http://paste.ubuntu.com/79546/
<fta> oh,
<asac> never seens a two tarball cdbs thing ;)
<asac> maybe it was always broken?
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<fta>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<fta> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk:72: parsing songbird-1.0.0-source.tar.bz2 xulrunner-1.9.0.3-source.tar.bz2 ...
<fta> Parsing songbird-1.0.0-source.tar.bz2...
<fta> Parsing xulrunner-1.9.0.3-source.tar.bz2...
<fta> test -x debian/rules
<fta> vs
<asac> fta: how long is it stuck there?
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<fta>  /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean
<fta> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk:72: parsing songbird-1.0.0-source.tar.bz2 xulrunner-1.9.0.3-source.tar.bz2 ...
<fta> test -x debian/rules
<fta> >1h
<asac> maybe its just soyuz bustage
<asac> e.g. no pulse/update of log
<fta> nada
<asac> or dead VM
<asac> i think ppas are xen
<asac> fta: yes. i mean it could be that launchpad has  a bug and build logs are not pushed anymore
<asac> or the build is really stuck which could be hardware, or simply VM brokeness ... I think you should ask launchpad folks if it works locally
<asac> fta: does it happen on other archs as well?
<fta> i did, cprov has no clue
<fta> yes, all 3*3 builders
<asac> 9 builders ;)? fun
<asac> if cprov has no clue then we dont either imo ;)
<asac> i am sure that at some point someone will take a look ;)
<asac> latest when people notice that builds pile up
<fta> i asked for a pstree or strace or something, got nothing
<fta> it's easy to troubleshoot if you have access to the box
<asac> not sure if he has access
<asac> given that its just a xen sandbox ... it might have no login ;)
<asac> but pure speculation on my side
<fta> he killed them all so no more chance to investigate :(
<asac> do they work normal again?
<fta> i don't know, he deleted them
<asac> fta: ok so we can retry?
<fta> i can repush the same thing, hoping it will not reject it
<asac> fta: did he say that there is a chance that its better now?
<fta> read #lp
<asac> fta: wasnt in there
<fta> oh, hold on
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/79563/
<asac> fta: id say you should try one more time after giving the other packages a few slots ;)
<asac> fta: how did you create the tarballs?
<asac> in jaunty?
<asac> try to create them in intrepid chroot or something
<asac> tar might have changed ;)
<jcastro> fta: is it possible to install extensions in prism yet?
<fta> jcastro, in the version in my ppa (0.9.1.*), it sure is possible
<directhex> ping
 * directhex needs a sexy mozillateam dev
<asac> directhex: sexy ... not me ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: you eliinated the venkman rename patch right?
<asac> thanks
<directhex> asac, if a plugin (supposedly) works with ff3.1 as well as ff3, what should i Depends:? it's currently xulrunner-1.9
<asac> directhex: xulrunner-1.9 | xulrunner-1.9.1
<directhex> good good.
<asac> directhex: and ensure tha you have maxVersoin 1.9.* with toolkit@mozilla.org
<asac> as targetApplication
<asac> directhex: if you dont have that targetApplication it usually means you should directly depend on ffox 3.1/3.0
<directhex> hm
<directhex>         <em:minVersion>@MIN_FIREFOX_VERSION@</em:minVersion>
<directhex>         <em:maxVersion>@MAX_FIREFOX_VERSION@</em:maxVersion>
<directhex> handy!
<directhex> i don't think i'm looking at the right file. hrm.....
<directhex> asac, i'm not sure i understand what you mean WRT maxVersion & targetApplication
<asac> directhex: if targetApplication is not toolkit@mozilla.org then its wrong to depend on xulrunner-1.9
<asac> directhex: what counts here is what comes out of  <em:maxVersion>@MAX_FIREFOX_VERSION@</em:maxVersion>
<asac> after the biuld
<asac> please check that tfile
<directhex> asac, install.rdf isn't part of the package... should it be?
 * directhex tests; works fine on 3.1
<directhex> there's nothing like actual testing to see if it behaves
<asac> directhex: if its not part then your extension doenst work
<directhex> asac, s/extension/plugin/
<asac> (install.rdf)
<directhex> asac, i don't see any manifests with any other plugins...
<directhex> extensions, sure
<asac> directhex: didnt you say you are looking at an extension?
<directhex> [11:02] <directhex> asac, if a plugin (supposedly) works with ff3.1 as well as ff3, what should i Depends:? it's currently xulrunner-1.9
<asac> otherwise all should just work. biuld against 1.9 and it will work in 1.9.1 ... so just extend the depends
<asac> ok
<directhex> asac, can you check my Npp-foo?
<asac> directhex: paste those please
<directhex> asac, hell, you can have a source package if you want to check
<directhex> asac, http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mono/moon/trunk/debian/control?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<asac> nope ;)
 * asac looks
 * asac looks at other package ;)
<directhex> ?
<asac> not sure if everything is right ;) ... so I look at other package i did ;)
<asac> directhex: just check that the file yo usee in about:plugins has the file you use in Npp as a substring
<asac> if thats the case all shoulud be fine
<directhex>     File name: libmoonloader.so
<asac> directhex: can we shorten the Description a bit?
<asac> there are two lines in the pfs result:
<asac> 1. Name
<asac> 2. Description
<asac> i have the feeling thats a bit too long
<asac> maybe s/Microsoft/ ?
<asac> directhex: err
<asac> actually. you dont need to repeat the name there
<directhex> asac, the npp-description you mean?
<asac> i think Description: Web Browser plugin for silverlight content
<asac> or something
<asac> i think Description: Web Browser plugin for Silverlight ;)
<asac> directhex: let me check i fi have a screen
<directhex> asac, hit f5, is that description better?
<asac> directhex: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/pfs-desc.png
<asac> directhex: yeah. i think so. if you have ubufox. edit config in about:config
<asac> search for pfs ... for both entries that pop up, double click and at the very end there is 8.04
<asac> change that to 8.10
<asac> then visit a flash site
<asac> when load finished you can open the plugin alternative dialog in Tools -> Manage Content Plugins
<asac> there you can "Searh ..." for content types... for flash you will see the screen
<asac> just so that you can guess how much space you have
<directhex> asac, i don't think the plugin finder will help much yet anyway - javascripting your way out of showing the actual plugin bar, youtube-style, is the norm with silverlight
<asac> the 8.10 fix is currently in proposed
<asac> directhex: well. given that the Npp- headers are just for that its right to still look there
<asac> to verify what you type ;)
<asac> directhex: also ... once firefox knows about that content type you can still search through that dialog ;)
<asac> later you can slo install content plugins from the preferences -> applications pane
<asac> so once gnome knows about the silverlight content you can also search from there for the plugin
<asac> content=mime-type
<asac> is it already a well known mime tpye?
<asac> directhex:
<asac> grep silverli /etc/mime.types  | wc -l
<asac> 0
<directhex> gah, this guy's talking about XUL. i go to a supercomputing conference, and he's talking about sodding xul
<asac> lol
<directhex> hm. why would "manage content plugins" be greyed out?
<asac> directhex: thats more or less a bug
<asac> directhex: you need to visit a site where some plugin is used
<asac> directhex: initially it was designed to allow you to configure just the used content types
<asac> but then the dialog allowed to configure all content types
<directhex> asac, still greyed out :/
<asac> directhex: if you are on a flash site it should work
<asac> directhex: only problem could be that you have flashblock
<asac> and dont auto play content
<directhex> asac, youtube?
<asac> works here yes.
<asac> directhex: flashblock most likely
<directhex> my computer evidently hates me
<directhex> asac, nope. punishment for using 64-bit flash .so from adobe labs instead of a package?
<asac> directhex: unlikely
<directhex> hm. my computer just hates me then :/
<asac> directhex: maybe you have a ubufox installed in your profile?
<asac> which could be old and broken ;)
<directhex> sod it, good enough for a -1.
<asac> sod?
<directhex> worth filing a bug against mime-support & requesting SL be added?
<asac> directhex: yes.
<directhex> filed.
<directhex> right. lunchtime
<asac> directhex: i would suggest that you also forward that to debian directly
<asac> and link the bugs
<asac> fta2: about xul 1.9.1 and xul 1.9.0 divergence ... i think its ok to fork away now and dont merge anymore. the few things i still have to do on 1.9.0 can be done in parallel imo
<asac> main focus should be 1.9.1 anyway
<fta2> ok
<directhex> asac, i was sending straight to submit@b.d.o - except this hotel wifi seems to block port 25
<directhex> so it'll have to wait until this evening
<asac> ok
<directhex> unless i can find where in evo to change the smtp port
<asac> fta2: prism .... is there a particular reason you dont run the stub insetad of /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9?
<fta2> asac, do you have time to troubleshoot something on ff3.1 ?
<asac> seems like prism-bin is somehow not packaged up
<asac> which should be used instead
<fta2> asac, see prism 0.9.* in my ppa, not the old 0.8
<asac> fta2: that uses the stub?
<asac> cool
<fta2> yes
<asac> fta2: does it also produce refactor extension?
<fta2> yes
<asac> even cooler ;)
<asac> desktop integration still lacks i guess ... or did upstream get to that?
<fta2> it's not there yet
<asac> k
<asac> fta2: not sure if i have time for 3.1 ;) ... whats the prob?
<fta2> go to sony.com, enter the shop, add something to your cart, expected result is to see the cart with the item, but instead, you're back to the home page, with an empty cart
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta2: did you see the canonical.com bug?
<asac> ;)
<asac> was filed in response to my blog i think
<asac> lets see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.1
<asac> bug 304221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304221 in firefox-3.1 "Canonical Recruitment: Unable to attach resume 3.1 Specific" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304221
<asac> do you see that too?
<fta2> mconnor said it's fine for him with a post b2 snapshot but i doubt it's that. probably a xul-sdk bug or something i missed
<asac> hmm
<asac> what is fine ... sony? or canonical recruitement check boxes?
<fta2> sony
<asac> i have b3pre
<asac> lets see
<asac> fta2: sony US?
<fta2> yes
<asac> i was asked if i wanted us or germany
<asac> cannot even find a product on their page
<asac> so i cannot add anything to card
<asac> what a messy thing
<asac> ok seems like computres/notbeooks cannot be boughts
<asac> just accessories
<asac> at least i dont get any shop like items there
<asac> works for me
<asac> added a usb flash drive
<asac> now i am in cart
<asac> lest try 3.1 package
<asac> thats b2
<asac> adding "
<asac> add1GB Micro Vault Click USB Flash Drive
<asac> USM-1GL"
<asac> works in b2 :/
<asac> hmm
<asac> extension problem i guess then
<fta2> really ? it doesn't for me, tried in 3 different pc
<asac> since you have disabled compatibility check i wouldnt be too scared
<asac> strange
<asac> maybe its just some product?
<asac> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1b2) Gecko/20081203 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Shiretoko/3.1b2
<fta2> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665368427
<fta2> just tried this one
<fta2> i'm using intrepid here. i have a lot of errors wtr locales. maybe it's better in jaunty
<asac> fta2: i get to a page "Choose your Extended Service Plan"
<asac> at lesat not the homepage
<fta2> yes, that's correct
<asac> fta2: anything else i should try?
<asac> fta2: now i have tmp installed ... can i also navigate vertically if i have multiple tab rows?
<asac> Jazzva: we really need a new nspluginwrapper ;)
<asac> feedback on upstream list is quite good so far
<asac> lots of issues resolved ... seems to get more stable
<asac> let me know when i have something to upload .... and also for SRU
<Jazzva> asac, ok, i'll finish it today. Sorry for the delay
<asac> do we have a .ubuntu branch?
<Jazzva> I think we do, we made it for 1.0.0
<asac> Jazzva: not a problem at all ;) ... just wanted to give a soft nagging as i read those postivie comments
<asac> Jazzva: not for the current version?
<asac> Jazzva: if so we usually want to create a .intrepid branch for what wsa released
<Jazzva> asac, nope, but we will use it for the current.
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... sure? wasnt it fta who updated last?
<Jazzva> you mean to use .ubuntu for current devel release?
<asac> Jazzva: we have 1.1.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> seems right
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu
<asac> hmm ubuntu2 is in archive
<asac> should be easy to replay
<Jazzva> yeah, I think 1.1.0 didn't work right, so I think we didn't publish that one... at least not m work
<asac> fta2: did you push ubuntu2?
<Jazzva> *my work
<Jazzva> asac, fta did it
<Jazzva> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper
<asac> fta2: if not plesae push that to branch ;) ... i guess you just forgot that
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. but its just one or two commits missing then ;)
<fta2> hold on, let me check
<asac> and most likely fta just forgot ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I'm actually wrong. we wen't to 1.1.0 directly, skipping 1.0.0. my mistake :)
<asac> heh
<asac> but all is in bzr
<asac> thats good
<fta2> ubuntu or upstream?
<asac> Jazzva: oh
<fta2> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/upstream/
<fta2> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-44825424:///~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/upstream/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<fta2> No new revisions to push.
<asac> i looked at wrong branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu
<asac> thats the right one
<asac> it has 1.1.2-0ubuntu1
<asac> Jazzva: that should be right
<fta2> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu/
<fta2> No new revisions to push.
<asac> fta2: was that ever uploaded?
<Jazzva> asac, ok, I'll merge from that before seeing if any new work needs to be done
<asac> apt-cache shows strange things for me
<asac> Jazzva: no need to merge ... start with that branch
<asac> merge new .upstream in that
<Jazzva> asac, hmm... so to dispose my current branches?
<asac> Jazzva: e.g. dump your branch in favour of the release branch ... most likely you could just pull
<Jazzva> k
<asac> Jazzva: yes. user branches should always be abandoned for each and every release
<asac> at least i think that makes merging easier
<asac> Jazzva: you can just push --overwrite for next submission
<Jazzva> I deleted them already, so I think no --overwrite is needed
<asac> Jazzva: nobody knows ... its launchpad :-P
<asac> but you will notice soon enough
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> fta2: seems like we have a new sec update round in 10 days or so :/
<asac> folks ... give me some rest :)
<Jazzva> have fun :)
<asac> at least i am not at UDS at that point anymore
<fta2> asac, too bad, they removed my tarball for songbird, i need to bump is now :(
<fta2> it
<asac> fta2: they remove sonbird tarballs?
<asac> you mean soyuz?
<asac> fta2: cant you reupload tarball?
<asac> fta2: have you tried to use intrepid to create the tarball?
<fta2> nope, rejected, i need to bump it
<asac> fta2: i saw tar bustage recently due to too new tar ;)
<fta2> lp guys asked me to reup to investigate
<asac> so better stick to old tar ;)
<asac> ah
<asac> ok then
<fta2> songbird_1.0.0+0-0ubuntu1~fta1_source.changes
<asac> thats ok i guess
<fta2> instead of 1.0.0+whydidyouremovemytarball.orig.tar.gz
<asac> that would have been ok too
<asac> 1.0.0+builddbomb
<fta2> asac, same issue, which is good, hm.. sort of :S lamont is on it
<asac> fta2: yeah. lamont should be able to figure ;)
 * asac off for errands
<gnomefreak> did you fix enigmail?
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^ when you get back if im here.
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> asac: I only see like six bugs, can you send me a list of the rest?
<mconnor> maybe I'm searching wrong
<gnomefreak> mconnor: what package are you looking for?
<mconnor> package?
<mconnor> I'm looking for the bugs asac was filing upstream and attaching patches for
<fta2> mconnor, in the name of each patch file
<mconnor> fta2: we don't have a bug XXX :)
<fta2> lol
<mconnor> god
<gnomefreak> ah upstream bugs, yeah he wanted me to follow the ones he commented on but i never figured that out
<fta2> mconnor, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head
<fta2> mconnor, the last few commits
<gnomefreak> what the hell happened to the GTK version of yakuake
<mconnor> fta2: yeah, like I said, I've found like six
<gnomefreak> tilda sucks it doesnt fold
<mconnor> I was expecting more like... 25 :)
<fta2> mconnor, and in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head
<gnomefreak> fta2: hows holiday going?
<fta2> mconnor, i'm not sure if asac is done or done, i just received the commit logs
<mconnor> fta2: ok, well, I got the impression he was done :)
<fta2> gnomefreak, i'm not in holidays, i'm at work right now, buried with work. I'm not even supposed to be here. bad me.
<gnomefreak> fta2: ah i thought this week was vacation/holiday
<fta2> i wish
<gnomefreak> fta2: is there something wrong with chromium-testsuite
<Jazzva> fta2, if you have been working with nspluginwrapper, do you know what was npclass_check() supposed to do? it's out of source now. it was included in a patch from fedora, which is dropped in the devel sources in fedora (at least afaics).
<fta2> gnomefreak, still a work in progress. some stuff need to be patched to be packaged
<gnomefreak> its held back in upgrade but install gives The following extra packages will be installed: python-tlslite
<gnomefreak> The following NEW packages will be installed: python-tlslite
<gnomefreak> The following packages will be upgraded: chromium-testsuite
<fta2> yes, it is in my ppa too
<fta2> i packaged it
<gnomefreak> reason i ask is because all other held back packages can be installed without problems
<fta2> it should install just fine. some tests are failing because they need files in the source tree. i'll fix that when i have some free time
<gnomefreak> fta2: its not just this package though
<gnomefreak> its every held back package including PA
<gnomefreak> see #ubuntu-devel for more on the subject
<fta2> ?
<gnomefreak> fta: its weird chromium-browser and chromiumv8 are not installible from your repos and i have chromium-testsuite installed and still no browser oh and songbird FTBFS in your PPA
<Jazzva> asac, I updated nspluginwrapper... dumped two patches which came from fedora (our 006 and 007), because they dropped it too... the current state (1.1.8 with only few old patches) works, but breaks current wrappers
<Jazzva> asac, I noticed fedora has some new patches, so I'll take a look at them
<asac> Jazzva: great. but recreating wrappers helps to improve user experience?
<asac> ;)
<asac> e.g. can you confirm that its much better now?
<asac> should be more stable and better performances for windowless plugins
<Jazzva> windowless plugins == embedded?
<Jazzva> asac, ^^
<asac> Jazzva: plugins AND plugins that support windowless mode ;)
<asac> e.g. flash 9 == window
<asac> flash 10 == windowless
<asac> unless you explictily disable that in /etc/adobe/config.mmm.cfg
<asac> oops
<asac> mmm.cfg ;)
<asac> Jazzva: $ cat /etc/adobe/mmm.cfg
<asac> #WindowlessDisable=false
<asac> if i comment that in, flash will be much better because its using non-windowless mode again ... of course the "flash always on top of html" bug would be back
<Jazzva> well... i haven't used nspluginwrapper before :), and it all worked well for me. I'll have to check it now with both old and new version
<asac> (which is why we need windowless ;))
<gnomefreak> thats set to disabled im assuming by defualt
<asac> Jazzva: you should use it ;)
<asac> its supposed to be the preferred way even on i386
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> really? umm, ok :)
<asac> Jazzva: thats the vision
<asac> move plugins to different process
<Jazzva> ok, let me test it
<asac> especially if they have a crashy backgraound ;)
<asac> that reminds me that some funny person blacklisted nspluginwrapper on the biuldds ... just after i enabled it to build there
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<asac> fta: nspluginwrapper is unblacklisted ... finally
<gnomefreak> !info addblock-plus
<ubottu> Package addblock-plus does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> i guess we dont have it in repos
<mconnor> asac: can you stick the analysis you gave bsmedberg into the bmo bug so dolske can look at it?
<asac> mconnor: sure
<dolske> is this the toolkit branding thing?
<mconnor> whoa, dolske's here
<mconnor> stalker
<dolske> :)
<mconnor> dolske: yes, it is
<mconnor> asac: I presume there are either more bugs to be filed, or I'm missing something?
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> asac:  what time is next meeting on the 7th?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I think we will delay it cause of UDS, but I might be wrong
<gnomefreak> ah i just got email and deleted by mistake thats why i asked
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: are you muto yet?
<gnomefreak> motu even
<Jazzva> muto?
<Jazzva> nope...
<Jazzva> asac, nspluginwrapper sucks in intrepid (at least for me). I lost sound in flash videos, and after every close of the window, firefox hangs.
<gnomefreak> asac: update on sunbird hacking? also should i go to revu/motu to get extensions pushed. either way email me any answers i have to get to work looks like customers engine is here.
<Jazzva> ok, that was some hanged npviewer.bin process
<asac> mconnor: yes. two more needs discussion bugs for xulrunner ... except you really want me to file stuff for things we dropped because they are fixed in 1.9.1
<Jazzva> asac, nspluginwrapper in intrepid works ok, it didn't hang on playing around with flash. the same is in jaunty, though it doesn't play sound when I have rhythmbox open, but that might be because of chroot (?)
<mconnor> asac: mmm, I had like 12 ND things :)
<mconnor> asac: plus all of the "3.0 only" stuff we should be getting filed as well
<mconnor> asac: I want your patchset to be < 10 things, makes everyone's lives easier
<asac> yes. approved things will be easier
<asac> mconnor: http://pastebin.com/m7ceeac52 ... thats the status of 1.9.1
<asac> (xulrunner)
<mconnor> that's so much smaller!
<asac> note: bz466923 is the branding  thing ... currnelty the one with all the numbers
<asac> mconnor: bzXXX_urlclassifier_prefs_in_toolkit.patch ... thats rejected, but should be needs discussion or approved. its above moving esential urlclassifier prefs to toolkit
<mconnor> protect tests thing should go upstream
<mconnor> asac: oh, yeah
<asac> mconnor: yes. i think you already said that on the round 1
<mconnor> haven't fixed the web version
<mconnor> asac: just not sure what "Approved" means there :)
<asac> mconnor: can we add a row (fixed or not on 1.9.1)
<mconnor> yeah, can do
<asac> mconnor: approved like in Approved for 3.0 ;)
<mconnor> ok
<asac> Jazzva: are you subscried to nspluginwrapper list?
<Jazzva> nope...
<asac> ok i will try to forward important ones to mt list
<Jazzva> ok, i can subscribe to it now, for future updates
<asac> Jazzva: maybe look the archive for novemenber and december
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> they discuss the fedora patches on top fo 1.1.8 there
<asac> Jazzva: can you push the nspluginrapper.ubuntu branch?
<Jazzva> I think I did
<asac> ok
<asac> let me check
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu
<asac> Jazzva: actually ... a good thing is to name the submission branch not like the main branch (ubuntu), but like the topic it tries to do ... so you could have named this 1.1.8
<asac> in that way you can jjust mark it merged and next time there is a new name available because the topic is new ;)
<asac> fta: are you using the soname fixed nss/nspr in your ppa? did it break anything so far?
<asac> or all thumbs up from your side?
<asac> (i want to get rid of this sticky thing ) ;)
<Jazzva> asac: ok, noted for the next time :)
<Jazzva> btw, asac, maybe we could apply this patch http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/nspluginwrapper/devel/nspluginwrapper-1.1.8-fix-invalid-RPC-after-NPP_Destroy.patch?view=markup
<Jazzva> the changelog entries are dated after the last revision.
<Jazzva> what do you think?
<mconnor> hmm
<mconnor> what days is UDS?
<Jazzva> mconnor, 8-12. december, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty
<mconnor> huh, a part of the google campus I've never seen
<fta> stevel, apparently, sb fails in my ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/80016/
<fta> stevel, but it worked locally...
<fta> seems like i missed tabBrowserCompat.xml
<stevel> looks that way
<fta> it's there but not as /build/buildd/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/app/content/bindings/content/songbird/bindings//build/buildd/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/app/content/bindings/browser/tabBrowserCompat.xml
<fta> note the duplicate
<fta> looks like a bug to me. a $(notdir) missing
<fta> stevel, ^^
<stevel> interesting. what's different about the PPA that building there fails vs. locally?
<stevel> this is the first time i've heard of a build failure there
 * stevel wonders if make-jars is doing something wrong
<fta> the builder is different but make-jars should behave the same, it clearly didn't
<Jazzva> asac, I took a look the patch that I thought we could apply, but it seems that it is contained in revision 783, which we pulled. So, I think nspluginwrapper is good to go
<stevel> fta: can you chekc the app/content/bindings/jar.mn and pastebin that?
<fta> asac, [Tue 21:16] <fta> asac, seems like you arrive in SFO ~30min after me. want to share the taxi/shuttle/whatever?
<fta> stevel, hold on, i trashed my tree earlier today, to help the #lp guys. I'm rebuilding from scratch
<stevel> fta: 'k
<fta> doing xul right now
<stevel> fta: when do you guys arrive @ SFO?
<fta> saturday
<stevel> hrm, what time? i may be able to give you guys a ride
<fta> me: 6 Dec 12:55, asac 6 Dec 13:33
<fta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSJaunty/Attendees
<armin76> do i go as well? :D
<stevel> ah.. i'll be coming by earlier in the morning so i can make it to fosscamp. n/m :(
<fta> np
<fta> crimsun, E: asyncmsgq.c: Assertion 'pa_asyncq_push(a->asyncq, &i, TRUE) == 0' failed at pulsecore/asyncmsgq.c:164, function pa_asyncmsgq_send(). Aborting.
<fta> stevel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/80059/
<fta> clearly bad
<fta> oh, and now, it fails locally too
<fta> wtf???
<fta> the only thing i changed in 1.0.0 => 1.0.0+0
<fta> hmm, a perl script. "+" has a meaning if regexps are involved
<stevel> yeah - it's one or more
<fta> i know :)
<fta> it's in expand-jar-mn.pl
<stevel> doh
<fta>   DB<2> p $source_path
<fta>  /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/app/content/bindings
<fta> main::(/src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/tools/scripts/expand-jar-mn.pl:90):
<fta> 90:           $file =~ s/$source_path\///;
<fta>   DB<3> p $file
<fta>  /src/bzr/build-area/songbird-1.0.0+0/build-tree/songbird/app/content/bindings/addOnBundle.xml
<fta> you need to espace $source_path there
<stevel> fta: can you try "$source_path = quotemeta $sourcepath" before that line and see if that fixes it for you?
<stevel> maybe we should just use str_replace there instead
<stevel> oh wait that's not standard perl n/m
<fta> stevel, $file =~ s/\Q$source_path\E\///; is enough
<fta> just \Q and \E
<stevel> cool
<fta> stevel, please fix it on your side, i don't know if you updated your patch policy
<stevel> will do
<fta> thanks
<sectech> Someone want to take a look at a launchpad bug and tell me what they think (If your part of the mozilla/firefox team), I am trying to triage bug #304942.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304942 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox explodes to 1.2GB on simple URL." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304942
<sectech> At first I thought something was kinda fishy about the bug itself... then I let the whole poorly coded html file to load and firefox sits with a 1GB memory usage level
<sectech> and won't release it until you quit firefox
<fta> stevel, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/songbird/songbird.head/annotate/49?file_id=fix_jar_expender_wit-20081203232207-wkw9u3bjzfsi74ik-1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-04
<asac> sectech: what size does that file have?
<sectech> asac,  the file is about 5mb...
<sectech> After looking into it a bit more... The issue doesn't seem to be that it is taking a lot to parse it.. it's that it's not releasing the memory after
<sectech> I'm doing a valgrind to see what that produces
<asac> sectech: did you try to narrow down which parts cause that?
<asac> e.g. maybe removing the options helps?
<sectech> someone added to the report saying that it might be trying to parse a 100k tag line...  and that changing <pre> to <xmp> avoids it
<sectech> Sorry I don't have much experience debugging firefox issues
<sectech> I do have some crc mismatches in the valgrind...
<sectech> other then that... nothing out of the ordinary
<fta> asac, it seems the songbird issue with the builders solves itself after 2 hours of no activity
<asac> fta: huh?
<fta> indeed :) huh
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<fta> they are all stuck at the same place
<fta> yesterday, i got them killed after 1h
<asac> fta: so the unpack takes 2h?
<asac> or do they use zero resources while being stuck?
<fta> the check, not the unpack
<asac> sectech: i think its just a OOM thing
<fta> no one knows
<asac> sectech: just the pre also causes this
<asac> e.g. without the othe relements
<asac> when loading as plai text it works. but from what i can see there are no tags in the text
<sectech> asac, is this a known issue?
<sectech> No there doesn't seem to be any tags in the text itself...
<asac> sectech: there are plenty ways to make ffox OOM or even make it crash
<asac> they are classified as DoS which are usually low priority
<asac> partly because they cannot be exploited ... and partly because its just quite hard to fix completely
<sectech> K... should I bother sending this upstream or just leave it as low?
<asac> sectech: would be interesting to see what happened in ffox 2 ... if its a clear regression then definitly forward
<asac> otherwise it depends on how important you find it. but most likely its a dupe
<sectech> I was thinking dup... but I can't find anything (although launchpad isn't exactly cooperating at the moment) that really suits it yet.... Still looking
<sectech> I can test in FF2 in the morning...
<sectech> I found a few upstream... but not to much recent
<asac> which component did you search?
<sectech> I tried launchpad and bugzilla for the mozilla project
<asac> sectech: i mean in mozilla ... which components did you look at ;) ... if you search just from top level its unlikely to give any good results ;)
<sectech> top level...
<asac> look in Core -> layout or content
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/query.cgi
<sectech> okay
<sectech> yeah I see what you mean....
<sectech> ooookkk...
<asac> DOM: stuff ... layout, parser
<asac> sectech:
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330029
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 330029 in DOM: Core & HTML "DoS caused by memory exhaustion" [Normal,New]
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304634
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 304634 in DOM: Core & HTML "DoS with onBlur="alert('doh!'); focus();"" [Critical,New]
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201552
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 201552 in DOM: Core & HTML "Recursive JS function crashes Mozilla" [Critical,New]
<sectech> yeah asac I see that there are tons...
<sectech> I flagged the bug as a low priority on launchpad and added my notes...
<asac> sectech: the ones most critical are the recursive ones
<asac> but even those are usually just "low" security severity
<asac> like just a DoS ... due to stack limits
<asac> flat stuff that doesnt do recursion usually just eats all the memory
<sectech> When I first saw the report I thought there was something fishy about it...
<asac> and slows things down if you swap ... then finally OOM
<asac> DoS arent nice, but fortunately not exploitable in a really harmful way
<sectech> I was initially just going to look for a dup as there probably is one even on launchpad... or test it so I can rule it out as a major issue
<sectech> true enough
<asac> yeah. its not from what i can see
<asac> not a security bug at least
<asac> annoying sure
<sectech> K...I am dropping it as such then...
<sectech> is a valgrind usually helpful in this situation though? I would like to triage more firefox issues but I don't really know what you guys use
<sectech> normally if I can't see a solution quickly I'll leave it be
<sectech> for firefox that is
<asac> sectech: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330029#c1
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 330029 in DOM: Core & HTML "DoS caused by memory exhaustion" [Normal,New]
<asac> thats a prototypical answer for these bugs
<asac> sectech: depends on what you want to triage
<asac> sectech: first step is definitly to identify what component the bug comes from. most are already files and there is good start information in bugs
<asac> if it comes down to crashes you look at debugger, valgrind, but of course also in code
<sectech> yeah that might be a good start... look to see what was done in previous bugs
<asac> but mozilla code baes is quite huge
<asac> so some bugs might be impossible to solve ;)
<sectech> indeed which is why they are so damn hard to triage lol
<asac> until you know what is going on where
<sectech> ahh well...  I'll do what I can I guess...
<asac> ;)
<sectech> thank you for looking at this one though
<asac> welcome
<asac> sectech: good thing is to
<asac> look at launchpad bugs ... clean  them up and try to find the right upstream component
<asac> and forward them ;)
<asac> or find the dupes
<sectech> I can do that...
<asac> not forever, but to start with ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<asac> the less fulfilling is certainly to process incomplete bugs
<sectech> true but at least with incomplete bugs I can help getting them pointed in the right direction
<sectech> or dropped like this one
<sectech> I just bookmarked both of those, thanks
<asac> sectech: well. confirmed bugs are not always complete ;)
<asac> especially in launchpad where everybody can confirm bugs things go mad
<sectech> heh yeah and for some reason I always seem to go for the fresh "new" ones lol
<sectech> yeah people being able to confirm things without bugcontrol access is a bit annoying sometimes.
<asac> imo its ok to ask incomplete bugs or new bug reporters to bring the bug in the normalized form
<asac> that will help so much later
<sectech> confirmed for one person might not be confirmed for the triager.
<asac> we have the state Triage
<asac> d
<sectech> true
<asac> only deverlops or people in the bug-control team can use that
<sectech> I am a fairly new member of bug-control
<asac> cool
<sectech> compared to the rest who have years of experience with it :P
<asac> sectech: so when a bug is in the normalized format we can look how to forward that
<asac> e.g. set it to triaged
<sectech> okay...
<asac> i am sure that being fresh is of benefit here ;)
<asac> firefox bugs are certainly something where you work full time on
<asac> s/you/you can/
<sectech> hehe. my fear is making myself look like a fool when I make a final decision on an issue...  it has happened before
<sectech> yeah I know you guys are pretty busy just dealing with reports.
<asac> problem is that every bug you touch triggers about 5 mails in responses by average until the bug is closed or silent
<asac> so if you touch 100 today ... tomorrow you have to answer 500 ;)
<sectech> Yeah I noticed...    I am not new to triaging... I actually do this for my real job just to a different extent...
<sectech> At work you don't get 10 people challenging your decision... here you do lol
<asac> that sounds like you could succeed ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but well
<asac> hardest part is to be "always" nice
<asac> ;)
<sectech> haha yeah your right on that...
<asac> feel free to ask what to do if in doubt for some bugs
<sectech> What I think I'll do is watch the firefox bugs and the mozilla bug tracker for what I do here.... and take firefox bugs as what I focus on
<sectech> rather then trying to be the jack of all trades and triage everything under the sun
<sectech> I like being specialized I guess
<asac> sectech: i wouldnt watch ... better use launchpad to pick things ;)
<asac> there is a huge pile of existing bugs
<asac> you can try to watch that, but traffic is really high
<asac> we have a mailing list where most mozilla related bugs in launchpad would go
<asac> (if you are interested)
<sectech> okay well ... that was implied... I was going to look through old issues and become familiar with how they were handled.
<sectech> Ummmm... don't think I would want to see every bug posted to the firefox team.. lol
<asac> sectech: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs
<sectech> mailbox might get a bit full
<asac> what i do is to have a gmail account where all stuff goes
<asac> but i only use that for searching
<sectech> That's actually a good idea...
<asac> i pick things through launchpad and get mails i answered to in my normal mail account
<asac> so i can at least follow up on stuff i started
<sectech> my domain mail is handled by google anyway... I could create an account just for that...
<asac> i have one gmail account for mozillateam in ubuntu ... and one for almost all bugzilla.mozilla bugs
<asac> so in november that mailing list got 3000+ mails
<sectech> I have an ubuntu-bugs for what I triage... but it would be easy enough to create a mozilla one.
<sectech> lol
<asac> err october
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-October/thread.html
<asac> thats just firefox mostly
<asac> and some thunderbird/seamonkey i think
<asac> but those are neglectable
<sectech> yeah... thank you google for giving us huge mailboxes lol
<sectech> ... and the poster to that bug I first mentioned sent it upstream...
<asac> oh november has exactly 3000
<asac> thats cool
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-November/thread.html ;)
<asac> sectech: heh. well. we cannot help upstream ;) they have their own sinks where nobody really looks at
<sectech> I'll at least link it for him I guess
<asac> we can help ... but we cannot prevent users from posting duplicates directly
<asac> sure
<asac> sectech: do you have the bug id?
<asac> its a dupe of the exhausting bug
<asac> i can mark it then
<sectech> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=467846
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 467846 in General "Memory balloons disproportionally to the size of text file being opened" [Normal,New]
<asac> disproportionally?
<sectech> LOL
<asac> so it claims its exponential=
<asac> or just by factor 100 ;)?
<sectech> he added that... no idea lol lol
<asac> sectech: that bug was files against Firefox:General
<asac> so thats one of the sinks
<sectech> good to know... don't file against general lol
<sectech> Before I send stuff upstream I would always consult with someone else first anyway...
<sectech> so chances are I would be told where to file it under
<asac> yes
<asac> ask me or [reed] or someone else here or on irc.mozilla.org
<asac> ;)
<sectech> ok
<sectech> well I gotta run for tonight...
<asac> cu
<sectech> Thanks again asac, Im sure I'll be talking to you again soon
<fta> asac, i think i should push prism to jaunty, i was waiting for a release but it's taking ages. a snapshot could do. after all, the current one is a snapshot too.
<fta> what do you think?
<tonyyarusso> fta: I hear you've done some of the recent flashplugin-nonfree uploads, is that correct?
<mconnor> I hope fta's in bed
<mconnor> just sayin
<[reed]> what time is it in Paris? :)
<mconnor> 5 AM
 * mconnor looks at flights, takes shot
<asac> tonyyarusso: whast up about flashplugin?
<tonyyarusso> asac: it's broken in 8.04.  Adobe moved the file, so it 404s.
<directhex> yay for adobe :/
<gnomefreak> is rm broken for anyone in jaunty?
<gnomefreak> this shouldnt happen "gnomefreak@Development:~/documents/personal$ rm John's_Cingular.xls
<gnomefreak> >
<fta> \'
<asac> tonyyarusso: ok its time to fix the package then.
<asac> it needs to pull stuff not from adobe.com, but from partner.canonical archive
<asac> there it will be available for a bit longer and not just disappear
<gnomefreak> fta: what PPA is tbird-3 in?
<gnomefreak> im getting a 404 on the my PPA for jaunty
<gnomefreak> ah no tbird-3 for jaunty and mt PPA doesnt have jaunty packages
<gnomefreak> [reed]: maybe i misunderstood but im hearing firefox-3.1 is being tracked as 3.2? something about mozilla-central tracking 3.1 as 3.2
<[reed]> firefox-3.1 has moved to /releases/mozilla-1.9.1
<[reed]> mozilla-central is currently "Firefox 3.2a1pre", but that's still up for discussion
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> that makes more sense thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: the meeting on the 7th being postponed due to UDS?
<asac> gnomefreak: good question.
<asac> gnomefreak: i think that might make sense
<asac> gnomefreak: can you send a follow up?
<asac> and say that we postpone it by 2 weeks? ;)
<gnomefreak> what do you mean? to the mailing list? or to fridge?
<asac> OTOH, during UDS we might be able to do a phone conf ;)
<gnomefreak> on a sunday? its that the day everyone goes out and first meeting is?
<asac> bug 284507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284507 in ubuntu "error monitoring wired ethernet link state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284507
<asac> gnomefreak: fta and me arrive on sat. sun is free
<asac> but its during lunch time ;)
<asac> fta2: ?
<fta2> i have no plan for sunday.. mostly due to the fact that i have no car.
<asac> gnome bug 561941
<ubottu> Gnome bug 561941 in VPN: pptp "PPTP fails to bind (via VPN) to Exchange server 2003 & 2008" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561941
<gnomefreak> asac: as far as i know im free on sunday but i will know more tomorrow or tonight the soonest
<gnomefreak> i will ask that fridge remove our meeting
<asac> gnomefreak: well
<asac> i think that fta2 ment that we can do the meeting
<asac> gnomefreak: so all should be ok
<asac> we can do it i guess ;)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> lets do it than :)
<asac> gnome bug #561807
<ubottu> Gnome bug 561807 in gio "inotify_sub.c :: dup_dirname() fails to remove trailing '/'" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=561807
<gnomefreak> hey firefox bug (im guessing its more of a ubufox bug but please review bug um who removed the help-report a bug from firefox?
<gnomefreak> oh crap bug 304005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304005 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 plugin installer - missing spanish translation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304005
<gnomefreak> sorry got side tracked when posting that
<gnomefreak> asac: did tony talk to you about flash?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure if he is doing something now though
<gnomefreak> ok ill check with him on it, last time it was a disaster but 10 wasnt released at that time
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back im heading to see how gary is doing on his own today.
<asac> bug 30000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30000 in gnome-system-tools "Start of week is Tuesday - change not obvious (dup-of: 29192)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29192 in gnome-panel "clock-applet, week starts at tuesday not monday" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29192
<asac> bug 300000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300000 in libgtk2-perl "FTBFS fix for libgtk2-perl" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300000
<asac> too bad ... hoped that ffox gest the 300k bug
<Jazzva> asac, there is a new patch for nspluginwrapper posted on their list. It is said that it would fix some of its failings to work, which I noticed during the last night testing
<Jazzva> asac, if you haven't pushed the version I prepared yesterday, please wait a bit, until I give a try to this new patch :)
<Jazzva> thanks
<Jazzva> what is our policy for uploading mozilla-related patches? do we notify ubuntu universe/main sponsors, or someone from our team?
<asac> Jazzva: sure. please intergrate the patch
<asac> Jazzva: we dont notify anyone. If you cannot find a sponsor here, we have a problem ;)
<Jazzva> asac, it was a question asked on a bug 297169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297169 in mozvoikko "mozvoikko depends on iceweasel, should depend on firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297169
<Jazzva> umm.. i asked a wrong question :). should the uploader notify us or ubuntu sponsors...
<fta2> could someone try songbird in my ppa?
<asac> Jazzva: as long as its not integrated in your firefox-extensions project i dont see why they should notice us
<asac> of course we provide input if they ask about it
<asac> or offer to put that thing in firefox-extensions
<Nafallo> fta2: kiko seems to be eager ;-)
<fta2> Nafallo, i know, but i need a kick test from someone
<Nafallo> :-)
<Jazzva> asac, ok
<Jazzva> fta2, if it's there for intrepid too, I can give it a try in a while...
<fta2> Jazzva, yes, hardy/intrepid/jaunty
<Jazzva> cool
<fta2> i just need to know if you are able to play any mp3 you have
<fta2> it's fine for me at home but here, i get: Error: GStreamer error: Internal data flow error. Additional information: gstbasesrc.c(2234): gst_base_src_loop (): /GstPlayBin2:player/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin2/GstFileSrc:source:
<fta2> streaming task paused, reason not-linked (-1)
<Jazzva> ok, I'm installing it to check
<Jazzva> fta, I can
<Jazzva> fta2 ^
<fta2> you can play sounds?
<Jazzva> "sounds" as in "music files"? yes
<fta2> great
<Jazzva> play, pause, play next...
<fta2> so the gst bug is on my side only
<fta2> Jazzva, i386 or amd64?
<Jazzva> 32-bit version of Ubuntu
<Jazzva> but 64-bit processor
<fta2> so i386. ok. i'm on adm64 here
<fta2> anyone on amd64?
<directhex> of course
<directhex> who uses obsolete arches like m68k and i386? o_o
<Jazzva> directhex, people with older computers ;)? (at least for i386)
<Jazzva> (and I guess for m68k too)
<fta2> directhex, can you please test songbird for me?
<directhex> 5 mins
<asac> fta2: can you look a minute at the code of libio-pty-perl
<asac> and libipc-run-perl
<asac> and tell me how the quality is ;)
<directhex> i wonder if it still only parses metadata on 6/2600 of my songs
<asac> directhex: test ;)
<fta2> asac, packaging ? or the code itself ?
<fta2> i'm going back to boring meetings in 5 minutes
<directhex> note to self: you run hardy at work
<directhex> okay, fta2, seems to work
<directhex> not exactly lightweight though, and i say that as a banshee user :o
<fta2> directhex, that's the mashup addon, drop it, it should be better
<directhex> fta, 9 meg saved.
<directhex> now only 2.5x what RB uses
<sebner> fta2: you might want to add a comment on bug #94494  (again) ^^
<fta2> the cpu is lower, not sure about memory, i have 4Gigs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
 * asac out for a while
<sebner> asac: hf ;D
<Jazzva> hmm, asac, nspluginwrapper fails on blip.fm almost every time, both with and without the recent patches.
<Jazzva> off for few hours... see you later
<Jazzva> asac, ping
<[reed]> jcastro / fta / asac / stevel: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=48573442145
<[reed]> looks like stevel is already attending :)
 * stevel nods
<stevel> with t-shirts!
<jcastro> woo!
<jcastro> some joomla! folks just signed up like yesterday
<jcastro> I was just at the location today, the food is going to be great
<jcastro> plenty o' whiteboards and stuff
<[reed]> jcastro: you have a vehicle to yourself? just trying to see how we can get to Mozilla for the open house... it's a mile, so we could walk it, but alternate forms of transportation are fun, too!
<jcastro> [reed]: I've got local friends with cars and we have rentals
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> jcastro: how many are you planning on bringing?
<[reed]> from UDS
<jcastro> I was thinking
<jcastro> fta, asac, me and maybe jono?
<stevel> [reed] i'll be driving over too
<[reed]> jcastro: and me!
<[reed]> :p
<stevel> i can fit 3 more in my car
<jcastro> and then you and dave camp, but he's already a mozillian
<[reed]> dcamp is coming to UDS?
<[reed]> well, I'll have my badge, so I can give you all the real tour ;)
<[reed]> since I'm sure Buffy will be blocking the stairs
<[reed]> Buffy the Vampire Slayer, that is
<[reed]> we have a life-size cut out
<[reed]> use it to block the stairs at events like this
<[reed]> :p
<Jazzva> asac, I checked now. shouldn't the settings file for adobe be /etc/adobe/mms.cfg? (I think you said mmm.cfg yesterday)
<fta> [reed], i don't have a facebook account
<[reed]> fta: you non-hip thirty-something year old
<[reed]> :0
<fta> shame on me ?
<[reed]> yes ;0
<fta> it's not that popular in europe
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> is it not?
<fta> at least, most of my friends, contacts, business contacts don't have one
<Nafallo> there is a reason they are putting in equipment in 7 EU sites...
<fta> probably a generation issue
<fta> i don't like to expose my life on internet
<[reed]> fta prefers just to keep the tubes flowing ;)
<fta> what were you talking about? Wednesday eve?
<Nafallo> also, my mother poked me on facebook this morning. just before she wrote about the snow in Sweden on my wall :-P
<fta> ok, so facebook is for the ricains + the frozen guys in northern europe
<fta> :)
<fta> oh, there was a topic about facebook on tv: http://www.tvmag.com/programme/france-2/magazine/26245013/envoye-special.html
<mconnor> fta: so, is there a UDS schedule yet?
<mconnor> fta: more importantly, when are the sessions I should stop by for?
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<mconnor> fta (and asac!): I want to sit down and figure out how to smooth out the process for getting stuff upstream, and getting better engagement from reviewers and the like
<fta> mconnor, i don't have the schedule yet, but i'm not a canonical guy
<mconnor> I don't think I can make all of UDS, I have a pile of crap to get traction on next week, so hopefully reed's semi-fail on showing up on time compresses the sessions together ;)
<mconnor> jcastro: btw, upstream bug workflow is entirely on my radar here :)
<[reed]> mconnor: I have exams! I had no choice. :0
<mconnor> [reed]: you had a choice!
<mconnor> wasn't a _good_ choice
<mconnor> but you had one ;)
<[reed]> mconnor: My manager and his manager would disagree. ;)
<mconnor> you have choice, just because you don't like the consequences doesnt' mean you don't have choices :P
<fta> the rss feed for tags in mozilla-central is not reliable
<fta> it keeps updating the old tags
<fta> bad hgweb
<jcastro> mconnor: I am trying to get the schedule guy to open the schedule asap.
<mconnor> jcastro: ok
<jcastro> mconnor: he's still on holiday so I will hunt someone down nlt today
<mconnor> the more we compress the mozilla stuff, the more I can reliably make ;)
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> mconnor: we're having a party next friday night as well that you guys are more than welcome to attend
<mconnor> jcastro: cool, if I'm not dead by then I'll likely make it ;)
<jcastro> I have a direct mandate to try cross-community pollination and team building
<jcastro> aka beer.
<fta> mconnor, are you coming? i thought you said you had enough travel for this year
<stevel> fta: the expand-jar-mn.pl bug is fixed in our trunk now
<fta> stevel, good, thanks. i'll drop my patch next time i bump the source
<fta> s
<fta> stevel, btw, at work, sb doesn't work.
<fta> <fta2> it's fine for me at home but here, i get: Error: GStreamer error: Internal data flow error. Additional information: gstbasesrc.c(2234): gst_base_src_loop (): /GstPlayBin2:player/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin2/GstFileSrc:source:
<fta> <fta2> streaming task paused, reason not-linked (-1)
<stevel> huh
<stevel> fta: could you poke MikeS on #songbird?
<fta> stevel, just did, not helping :(
<stevel> sigh. distribution-bias.  some developers here don't care to support building against system-wide libraries.
<[reed]> stevel: well, there are cases where it's not feasible
<[reed]> like cairo in Gecko
<[reed]> or libjpeg
<[reed]> or libpng
<stevel> [reed]: sure.
<fta> cairo is possible, jpeg is dead upstream, png, you added apng
<stevel> but it would still be nice for us not to immediately dismiss things with a blanket "oh you built it yourself? then you're on your own"
<stevel> (which we don't generally do... but every once in a while we do...)
<stevel> and it annoys me when we do it :-P
<fta> he said gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is missing, which is true, but rhythmbox is fine with the same files. strange
<fta> too bad i can't test until i'm back from uds
<mconnor> fta: I decided that getting the rest of this stuff squared away was more important
<fta> good
<mconnor> fta: like... at 11 PM last night
<mconnor> :)
<[reed]> jcastro: is there any type of discount/group code with supershuttle we're supposed to use, or just book it normally?
<jcastro> [reed]: book normal, keep receipt
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> I got the $3 discount code I found online ;)
<[reed]> s/the/a/
<fta> stevel, fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2008-11-02#Actions   2nd action
<stevel> oooh. so ominous sounding
<fta> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-05
<[reed]> asac / jcastro: how do I get in touch with the canonical.com webmaster?
<jcastro> [reed]: matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<[reed]> thanks
<fta> jcastro, still no schedule? I need to plan a meeting with a chromium dev on monday
<[reed]> fta: schedule's out
<[reed]> but I can't find anything Mozilla/Firefox on it
<[reed]> asac: what sessions are yours?
<asac> [reed]: i want to do something different this time. more like a mini sprint. i was assured that there are other rooms where we can work ... we just have to announce it somehow so others interested can join. but i think we can figure
<[reed]> ah, ok
<asac> where is the schedule?
<[reed]> summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/
<ghj> 8-)
<gnomefreak> bug 302567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302567 in firefox-3.0 "Right-click link in firefox opens evolution or bookmarks link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302567
<asac> gnomefreak: dupe of the "random stuff selected on right click bug"
<asac> gnomefreak: bug 187313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187313 in firefox "[MASTER] right click (with button release) might activate random popup-menu-item" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187313
<gnomefreak> on damn thers a master?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats it ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks its fixed :)
<gnomefreak> ok caught up on emails now coffee and smoke
<gnomefreak> oh asac the errors i was getting from tb-3 IIRC they were something like command did not succeed  were due to IMAP. Is there something we can do with IMAP to make it less painful to use for everyone?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. identify the issues ;)
<asac> thats the right start ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: for instance: snoop the imap network traffic
<gnomefreak> asac: there are too many. there should still be a shit load in tb bugs
 * gnomefreak would like to find out if it is just tbird or if other mail apps have same issue
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely other mail apps have issues too ... but they usually fail on different mail setups
<asac> (e.g. where tbird) succeeds
<gnomefreak> of course why would it be that simple
<asac> gnomefreak: then instead of identfying we could try to tag the imap related bugs
<asac> so we can take a look if we can find something about them
<asac> how many IMAP bugs exist?
<gnomefreak> that sounds good to me. I will hit bugs in a bit. I never counted
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird?field.searchtext=imap&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_packag
<gnomefreak> i think that link trailed off
<asac> it ends with ..._no_package?
<asac> =
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> no_packag
<asac> just make it a no_package=
<asac> then you have all
<asac> ur simply search in thunderbird package for "imap" ;)
<asac> fta: why do we have official logo in shredder?
<fta> do we?
<asac> fta: i see that we copy it manually to the menu place. but there is no configure -branding switch ... does it mean that upstream builds official by default?
<asac> fta: well ... menu ... window icon are offical
<asac> fta: oh. about shredder is not
<fta> i don't remember, i haven't touched it in a while
<asac> fta: we should fix that then i think
<asac> maybe the manual copy just needs to be dropped
<fta> if it's there, there's a reason
<asac> yeah. most likely there is none shipped or something like that
<fta> my primary concern with tb is to make it speak smtp like mutt, so i can use it for work.
<fta> same for evolution
<asac> james_w: i think we need a --export-upstream-postcmd=... ;)
<asac> james_w: that would allow us to run autotools stuff ... or make dist
<asac> though make dist might be a bit tricky
<asac> just came to my mind thats because of the cdbs + autoreconf stuff from mailing list
<asac> would be better if we could get autoolized tarballs from bzr ... and most upstream rightfully dont commit autotools stuff
<asac> fta: smtp? that works
<asac> fta: i guess you mean sendmail ;)
<asac> and maildir
<asac> maildir was supported in the past ... but agreed, that was a bit broken
<asac> oh ... movemail its named
<asac> and its probably mailbox
<asac> still supported in 3.0
<fta> no, SMTP. i need it to use RET=HDRS in the "MAIL From:" line, then send the full headers
<asac> RFC 2789
<asac> hmm ... no bot support ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/80836/
<fta> asac, i don't see why evo/tb should not be able/allowed to do what mutt can already do
<asac> fta: i didnt question that ;) ... the RFC was unrelated
<asac> fta: what does RET=HDRS mean?
<fta> it's a DSN option
<fta> in fact, it's not really RET=HDRS that i need but i want tb/evo to use the proper MAIL From
<asac> fta: so you wantt o pass some other option?
<fta> yeah, now that i remember it, RET=HDRS is just to sent headers on bounces, instead of the full email
<asac> ah
<fta> i want MAIL From to match my local user at the (E)SMTP level, even if inside the email, the From is another address.
<fta> like mutt
<asac> oh ok.
<asac> i understand (i think)
<asac> ;)
 * asac looks at evo data server
<asac> folks want tbird to talk to that for addrbook and calendar as it seems
<fta> it should be as simple as adding a checkbox in the prefs
<fta> it should work both for "sendmail" and "SMTP"
<fta> ideally, it should be set per-email
<gnomefreak> do we have a pop tag?
<Jazzva> asac, you there?
<asac> Jazzva: yes for a few minutes ;)
<Jazzva> asac, ok. Either I'm doing something wrong, or it doesn't work well, but blip.fm never works with nspluginwrapper. I think it uses a lot of small flash elements for playing tracks
<Jazzva> When I open a page with single track, it's usually ok, but when I open a page with lots of tracks, then it fails.
<Jazzva> I would like if you could help me later with this...
<asac> hmm ... ffox crashed when visiting that site here
<Jazzva> without nspluginwrapper?
<Jazzva> it doesn't crash here... it's just not playing any tracks
<asac> with nspluginwrapper intrpid
<asac> i am not sure how that site works
<Jazzva> and lots of nspluginwrapper errors
<asac> here it doesnt do anything at all
<asac> most likely because i dont have an account
<Jazzva> It should let you play the tracks, even without the account
<asac> how?
<Jazzva> you should just click on orange label "play" in the box, or somewhere in the box
<Jazzva> asac, please test with this http://blip.fm/profile/judesla/blip/1714497
<asac> ok a track is playing i think
<Jazzva> playing? you hear it?
<asac> yes
<asac> :=
<asac> its on the bottom
<asac> a grey area
<asac> and i have sound
<Jazzva> on the main page?
<asac> no ... i opened the page you gave me
<asac> it automatically started
<Jazzva> Yeah.. that one is playing...
<Jazzva> for me too
<asac> so what doesnt work?
<Jazzva> playing on the main page :)
<asac> i dont see any other features iwthout logging in i think
<Jazzva> ahh, i thought there is a timeline for everyone
<asac> so is there a song supposed to be on the start page
<Jazzva> there are many songs
<asac> i can push on "see it in action" ;)
<asac> http://blip.fm/all?p=1
<asac> opening that now
<asac> and somthing is playing
<Jazzva> it is? ok... I'll test with 1.1.0 and then see if I messed somewhere in the process of upgrade
<asac> Jazzva:  ... now i can play on http://blip.fm/home
<asac> thats current nspluginwrapper though
<Jazzva> yeah, i'll downgrade with that one to test
<Jazzva> thanks for the help. I'll see if I can work this out, and get back to you if I can't...
<gnomefreak> asac: you want bug 303098 its offline mode with tbird instead of ff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303098 in thunderbird "Startup always offline" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303098
<gnomefreak> done im going to work now i cleaned up all bugs unless more have showed up
<gnomefreak> asac: if i dont get done with work today more than likely i will be working sat and sunday. but lets see where im at tonight
<gnomefreak> im gone now
<fta> [reed], do you know where mfinkle is based? i'd like to meet him next week (prism/xul-explorer/fennec, and more generally xul-apps)
<stevel> fta: he's east coast... penn
<fta> stevel, [reed], nm, i just talked with him, we'll meet at open house on wed
<fta> asac, again http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20226287/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-hppa.epiphany-browser_2.24.1-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> nsGenericElement.cpp: In function 'PRBool operator!=(const nsReadingIterator<CharT>&, const nsReadingIterator<CharT>&)':
<fta> nsGenericElement.cpp:775797: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<fta> Please submit a full bug report,
<fta> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<fta> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.3/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<fta> asac, armin76: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20235151/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-sparc.xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1~b2%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> jcastro: how can it be that folks cannot even take a look at summit.ubuntu.com if they dont have a launchpad account
<asac> thats stupid ;)
<asac> fta: crash reproducible locally?
<fta> sparc
<asac> fta: file a bug against gcc-4.3
<asac> in ubuntu
<asac> let doko take a look. he usually doesnt get any bug ;)
<fta> i pasted to doko
<asac> k
<fta> damn, i can't change my seat with ff.
<asac> i cant change my seat at all because i have a damn code sharing thing and no site feels responsible :/
<asac> i called the operators and lufthansa said that i might not even be able to get a ticket from them
<asac> but that must be utterly none-sense
<asac> if thats the case then i probably wont make it
<asac> ;)
<fta> can't you enter your reservation # in their website?
<asac> no
<asac> it worked but then it aborted saying that a bad error hapepned
<fta> lol
<asac> now i am checked-in, but without seat
<asac> ;)
<asac> and the flight operators cannot change that as well :)
<asac> hopefully i will end up in first class ;)
<asac> but as i know me it will be in the middle-of-the-middle
<asac> perfect place to reconsider life
<fta> gasp
<asac> middle-seat-in-the-middle-in-the-back
<fta> damn, even epi fails miserably. i don't have non-gecko based browsers
<asac> fta: apt-get install konqueror ;)
<asac> or epihany-webkit
<asac> bbut i think that doesnt work for most use-cases ;)
<asac> fta: try with chrome testshell ;)
<asac> fta: some sites are difficult to udnerstand
<asac> for instance i had to select myself with double click
<asac> on BA website
<asac> before i could move me by clicking a different seat
<fta> i can see the seats, select one, but when i click save, i'm back to my tickets with another seat
<[reed]> fta: mfinkle is based in Pennsylvania, but he's going to be in MV for Add-on-con :)
<fta> [reed], <mfinkle> come early to the open house and we can talk in a conference room or something
<fta> rahhhh "The information entered did not allow us to find your file. Please re-enter the required information."
<fta> i can't checkin
<asac> fta: oh. then i am not alone ;)?
<fta> i change my seat for the 2nd part of the return flight, but i can't change it for tomorrow. I can't check-in either.
<fta> changeD
<asac> fta: whats DL for a code? ... i assume its code sharing with air france ... but.
<fta> Delta Airline
<asac> ah
<fta> it's an Air France plane though
<asac> fta: most likely because of that ;) ... i must admit that i already hate code-sharing
<asac> i will never agree to that again
<asac> fta: yes. same for me ... United code, but lufthansa plane -> cannot check in on united website
<asac> and lufthansa errors out
<fta> dl recognizes my code, air france (in fact klm) doesn't.
<fta> Claire said Air france was too expensive, now i'm in troubles :( but it's cheaper :S
<asac> fta: yeah. not sure if its cheaper if you dont make the plane due to troubles ;)
<asac> fta: you should call dl ... they can give you a af code
<asac> fta: i called united and got a lufthansa code form them
<asac> but still they think that i am checked in ... without a seat though ;)
<fta> i know it, it's AF84
<asac> fta: no. .. i mean the booking code ;)
<[reed]> jcastro: ping
<asac> fta: i have now too codes: one for united ... and one for lufthansa .
<asac> tw
<asac> o
<asac> fta: jcastro is at fosscamp ;)
<fta> i think i have it, i have a 13 digits code
<asac> hmmm ... here booking references are 8 letters
<fta> it doesn't know, nor does my frequent flyer #, nor my reference #
<fta> -know+work (dman)
<[reed]> this flight will kick me over to elite status
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> hopefully, I can upgrade coming back for free ;)
<asac> elite-status ... which carrier?
<asac> err, aliance i mean ;)
<[reed]> SkyTeam (Delta, Northwest, KLM, etc.)
<[reed]> I'll be silver medallion or something
<[reed]> just means I've flown a lot this year ;(
<asac> ah ... thought highest class ;)
<[reed]> no, just the first medallion level
<[reed]> but my first time getting that ;)
<fta> you'll just have access to the lounge
<fta> got that several years ago
<[reed]> you fly a lot more than me, though :0
<[reed]> plus, I'm just 20
<[reed]> and in college still!
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> one exam down, four more to go
<[reed]> one more later today
<[reed]> and three on Monday
<fta> not anymore, I used to travel a lot more
<asac> [reed]: then finished?
<[reed]> asac: for the semester
<asac> i hate travel
<asac> [reed]: ah ;)
<[reed]> I have 3 semesters left
<[reed]> (1.5 years)
 * asac hates mobility ;)
<asac> [reed]: and after that? university?
<asac> for master/phd?
<[reed]> we don't differentiate college vs. university
<[reed]> in America
<[reed]> but no, I'm not going to get my master's, probably
<[reed]> just move to California and get a job ;)
<[reed]> the school I go to now is Mississippi State University
<[reed]> it's just that college and university are synonyms in America
<[reed]> hah @ my manager participating in NSID (noshavingindecember.org) -- http://www.flickr.com/photos/10904161@N00/
<asac> [reed]: post-graduate .. thought that would be at "universities" in america
<[reed]> nope... just known as "graduate school"
<asac> ok
<asac> [reed]: some are called universities though ;)
<[reed]> sure
<asac> thought that college goes to bachelor
<[reed]> nope
<[reed]> college can go to ph.d or whatever
 * asac fixes his mind-map ;)
<[reed]> it doesn't matter
<[reed]> "community college" would be a two-year program (associate's degree)
<[reed]> and then college and university are basically the same thing
<[reed]> and then graduate school after one finishes one's bachelor's, if one is so inclined... but most colleges/universities have graduate schools built directly in
<asac> [reed]: ok. but some colleges just offer up to bachelor right?
<[reed]> sure, but pretty rare nowdays
<[reed]> ok, exam in two hours
<[reed]> I need to study
<[reed]> later :)
<asac> good luck
 * [reed] needs to figure out what to do with his luggage on Tuesday... could go from SFO directly to Google, or I could drop it at Mozilla for safekeeping, or I could go to the hotel first, ... that's what I need jcastro for ;)
<[reed]> lots of "private meetings" on the summit schedule this time
<asac> most likely go to google ... and store it somewhere ;)
<asac> really?
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> [reed]: where do you see private meetings?
<fta> i saw some on monday (kernel)
<[reed]> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/2008-12-08/ -- kernel after lunch
<[reed]> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/2008-12-09/ -- mobile in morning
<[reed]> and kernel after lunch again
<[reed]> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/breakout-a/ -- thursday
<[reed]> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-jaunty/2008-12-12/ -- mobile
<fta> we can do our own private :)
<[reed]> the breakout rooms look pretty bare
<stevel> [reed] technically college is undergraduate only. university implies undergraduate & graduate
<stevel> (i only know this because the university i went to was further broken down into colleges, which was a point of confusion for many of us)
<[reed]> heh, yeah, my university has "colleges", too
<[reed]> I'm under the College of Engineering
<[reed]> and then under the Department of Computer Science & Engineering
<stevel> ours was really confusing. we had departments, like Department of Computer Science & Engineering
<stevel> but actual undergraduate colleges that were independent of departments
<[reed]> were departments under colleges?
<stevel> that had no relation to your discipline
<[reed]> ah
<stevel> it dictated where you lived on campus, your advisors, and what your general-education/pre-requisite courses were
<stevel> really strange setup
<[reed]> at UCSD? :)
<stevel> [reed]: yeah
 * [reed] adds you on facebook
<[reed]> hehe
<stevel> you're familiar with it?
<[reed]> I know of the school, and I know people that have gone there
<[reed]> but I've never been there
<[reed]> I live in Mississippi ;)
<stevel> ah. I know of Mississippi. but I've never been there. :-)
<[reed]> yeah, the wonders of the internet
<[reed]> I can work part-time for Mozilla from my dorm room
<[reed]> it's awesome ;)
<stevel> heh
 * stevel notes the coincidence of both [reed]'s and stevel's facebook photos being thumbs-ups
<[reed]> haha
<[reed]> I didn't even notice that
<fta> asac, "Why can't I check-in?" blablabla "3/ If the first segment of your flight is operated by another airline."
<asac> fta: yes ;=
<asac> fta: when does your flight leave?
<fta> 10:15
<fta> so i need to leave home ~7am
<fta> maybe even 6am to be on the safe side
<asac> hehe
<asac> good i .. start at 7:30 and leave at 10 to six ;)
<asac> s/start/demand/
<asac> err depart ;)
<fta> oh, not direct then
<asac> hamburg .. no
<asac> our airport is in the middle of the city
<asac> so via london
<fta> asac, jcastro: in case you're interested, i'll meet my chromium contact on monday, early afternoon.
<asac> fta: hmm ... monday afternoon is the only day where i have sessions ... but well
<asac> i would like to
<asac> anyway
<asac> i am about to bail out
<asac> fta: Bon voyage. A demain!
<fta> asac, merci :) toi aussi
<armin76> fta: lol @ sparc :)
<Jazzva> asac, fta: have a safe trip...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-06
<fta> ok, i'm gone. let's the marathon begins :P
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: you have a minute (should have looked before asked in -ot
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Sure.  Just be warned my brain is at up-too-late functioning.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: are you working on flash 10 for backports, and how far back are we backporting it?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: my rain is on vacation :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I'm not - I just brought it up; don't have the skill to actually do anything about it.
<gnomefreak> s/rain/brain
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: ok thanks i will work on them its very simple to do. i just need to know if someone else is working on it. ive been having issues getting packages pushed so i will think about it.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: The last comment on the bug is from someone with an @canonical.com e-mail address saying that they are working with Adobe on a solution.
<gnomefreak> good luck with that. they are trying to get adobe to change the tarball name when updating flash
<gnomefreak> atleaast im sure that is it but i havent seen bug
<tonyyarusso> Another option discussed was putting a copy in the partners repo
<gnomefreak> asac: Jazzva  how do you feel about extensions depending on other extensions?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: that is not a bad idea but adding it there my not be so good since people cant enable multiverse now we are gonna expect them to enable that :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: An excellent point, but it's probably better than having it *appear* to install correctly (as happens in the GUI where you don't see the 404 message) and then having it not work.
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> ive been online for like 20-30 minutes and i managed to break kernel nvidia and sound
<tonyyarusso> meh, I have a machine with neither NIC working
<tonyyarusso> and a speaker that crackles during startup for some reason
<gnomefreak> the login sound is broke on jaunty among other things :)
 * gnomefreak will be back i need smoke
<tonyyarusso> Wow.  I just realized that the Ubiquity time zone selector has the town of Menominee, Wisconsin in completely the wrong place.
<gnomefreak> asac: fta_out Jazzva we need to go over the extension list for done ones and push them since we are very behind on that list
<gnomefreak> asac: are you here or is the connection at google a problem?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, asac left this morning for UDS
<gnomefreak> oh crap i thought it was sunday :(
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, which extension would depend on other one? but that should be ok, if something like that happens.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: flashgot (on site says it needs a download manager i have asked people in #ubuntu-offtopic if they use it and if it does but no answer
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, on AMO or flashgot's site?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I see
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: http://flashgot.net/ i will look for the direct link
<gnomefreak> i would rather not but i need to know if it is needed or if wget is good enough
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it mentions that it supports curl, which is a CLI program, so that should be good enough, because it's not Gnome- or KDE-specific
<gnomefreak> ok good i shouldnt have to add curl since it is installed with -desktop package atleast im fairly sure it is
<gnomefreak> im in synaptic atm so i can add that to my search to dos
<directhex> did someone say CLI?
<directhex> oh, wait... ._.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, maybe someone removed curl after the installation of ubuntu, so I think it would be safer to add it
<gnomefreak> ok works for me
<gnomefreak> i also have to work on iceweasel-linky maybe for monday
<gnomefreak> unless someone else wants to fix it
<gnomefreak> does look like it was removed from -desktop deps
<gnomefreak> why do i package shit
<gnomefreak> ive had firegpg done for months (since august) and now i find iceweasel-firegpg
<gnomefreak> there flashgot is done now i can go to work
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-12-07
<asac> ufff ... arrived ;)
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: December 06 2008, 16:50:11 - Next meeting: LoCo Council in 8 days
<jcastro> mconnor: summit.ubuntu.com has the schedule
<jcastro> [reed]: where you looking for me?
<[reed]> jcastro: yeah... still here?
<fta> is the meeting maintained?
<Jazzva> hey all... do we have the meeting today?
 * fta is unsure
<Jazzva> mhm...
<fta> Jazzva, apparently, it's no longer in the fridge
<Jazzva> hmm...
<Jazzva> so no meeting today?
<Jazzva> ok, if we have something up we can do it also in here
<fta> i'm going out for a walk, it's too cold in here.
<fta> Jazzva, if asac shows up, please tell him i'm outside, he can call me if he is needs me, i'm still in the area. I may take the car this afternoon.
<Jazzva> fta, ok
<crimsun> fta: RE: openarea/alsa-plugins/pulseaudio, find me sometime during this evening through Wednesday, and we'll take a look
<[reed]> jcastro: ping (again)
<jcastro> [reed]: pong
<[reed]> jcastro: hey, finally... so, I arrive at SFO at ~2pm Tuesday... there's a couple of options I can do, so let me know what you think is best... I can go directly to the hotel, drop my stuff off, and then come back to UDS; I could go directly to UDS, store my luggage somewhere (in somebody's car?); I could drop my luggage off at Mozilla (I trust it at Mozilla where I can lock it up in the server room), walk over to UDS, and then have s
<[reed]> omebody help me get it afterwards; or some other idea. Thoughts? :)
<jcastro> [reed]: we can keep it at google, I think coming direct is best
<[reed]> ok, I'll plan accordingly.
<jcastro> [reed]: a few people have already done this for fosscamp
<[reed]> jcastro: cool, thanks again
<asac> oh dear ... i failed miserably ... slept more than half of the day
<asac> fta: there?
<asac> fta_out: ?
<[reed]> asac: how's the hotel?
<asac> i like it ;)
<[reed]> cool
<asac> was a funny night :)
<[reed]> heh, what happened?
<asac> cant explain in short ;)
<asac> jcastro was there too ;)
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> you'll have to tell me on Tuesday then ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> [reed]: how are your exams so far?
<[reed]> two down, three to go
<[reed]> all three tomorrow :(
<asac> oh
<asac> thought you already had one on friday
<[reed]> yes, two on Friday
<[reed]> three tomorrow
<asac> three on a day ... thats definitly too much
<[reed]> 5 total
<asac> 5 in 2 days is even worse
<[reed]> yeah, well, I don't have a choice ;)
<[reed]> unless you didn't want to see me until Wednesday :p
<asac> no ;) ... i mean 5 in three days isnt much better either
<asac> not sure, but if exams for you are more or less what we had for exams at universirty its definitly insane
<[reed]> yeah, they are crazy
<[reed]> 3 hours each
<asac> urgh
<[reed]> so, I'll have 9 hours of exams tomorrow
<asac> i would sue them ;)
 * asac sends reed all the power he can
<[reed]> hah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-11-30
<micahg> fta: I seem to have trouble building sqlite3 for songbird
<_Tsk_> Could any of you give the Thunderbird QA team insights on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528880 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 528880 in General "New Mail Download locks up Thunderbird." [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<asac> done
<fta2> google maps is seriously broken with ff 3.7
<fta2> works fine with 3.5
<fta2> [reed], ^^
<fta2> asac, ^^
<asac> i am on 3.6 and 3.5 ... so cant confirm nor deny
<fta2> create a path between 2 points, once you have the blue line, grab a point somewhere in it and move it to change the directions
<asac> thats a use case i never even did ;)
<fta2> it's very useful inside cities
<fta2> if you want to avoid some roads
<asac> i dont even see such a feature
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.7.ogv
<fta2> the popup menu is annoying too
<asac> ogra reported that chromium session restore does not work on killall  ... but works on instant poweroff or killlall -9 ... known?
<asac> also doesnt work if you log out of X
 * asac checks video
<asac> ah
<fta2> hmm, noone else complained about that, at least, not to me
<asac> interestring
<fta2> i have the popup issue only at work (64bit), not at home (32bit)
<fta2> and the gmap issue on both
<asac> great feature ;)
<asac> nice
<asac> walking ...
<asac> ;)
<asac> sorry for going off topic ;)
<fta2> i asked a friend to test with 3.5, it's fine, and broken with 3.7 too
<asac> but didnt know that google supports even walking through parks etc.
<asac> yeah. let [reed] deal with that
<asac> he is _the_ expert ;)
<fta2> yep, i use it very often, for walking or riding
<fta2> [reed], compare http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.7.ogv (broken) with http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.5.ogv (OK)
<fta2> 3.5 doesn't have the popup issue btw
<[reed]> ??
<[reed]> expert at what?
<fta2> damn ff3.7, it's crashing like hell now
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331752/
<fta2> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> do you have NoScript?
<fta2> nope
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> I haven't crashed in a while
<[reed]> been about two weeks or so
<[reed]> since I last crashed
<fta2> it happens when i click on the map link from the google homepage
<[reed]> wfm
<fta2> happens on a friends computer too
<fta2> ok, moving to chromium
<[reed]> hmm
<fta2> 3 bugs in 1h, that's too much
<[reed]> I'm not seeing this
<[reed]> let me make sure I'm on latest nightly
<fta2> the gmap bug is not new, i noticed it last week for sure
<fta2> the crash seems new
<fta2> the popup menu on gmap is really old, months old
<[reed]> popup menu?
<fta2> <fta2> [reed], compare http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.7.ogv (broken) with http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.5.ogv (OK)
<[reed]> I guess I should watch your videos
<[reed]> fta2: so, Google has been bad about user agent sniffing
<[reed]> in the past
<[reed]> what happens if you install user agent switcher or something like it and fake your user agent to be Firefox?
<[reed]> on 3.7
<jcastro> hi fta2
 * jcastro also waves at [reed]
<[reed]> jcastro: hiya :)
<fta2> [reed], i've been using 3.7 since day 1, gmap was fine, it's a recent regression
<fta2> jcastro, hey
<[reed]> hmm
<jcastro> fta2, I have a question
<jcastro> fta2, you know how we have prism convinience packages? Like for facebook, etc.
<jcastro> How easy is it to make ones for chromium?
<fta2> it's trivial, just 1 desktop file per website
<fta2> and an icon
<jcastro> I am guessing the hard part is finding an icon
<jcastro> that is freely licensed, etc.
<fta2> yes, that was the blocker for prism
<jcastro> so I could base one off a prism package right?
<fta2> hmm, it's totally different
<fta2> prism needs a .webapp file (a zip) with a bunch of stuff in it
<jcastro> ah
<fta2> css, js, json, icon, etc..
<jcastro> is there an existing or example package I can base off of that you can think of?
<fta2> with chromium, use the feature directly, it will create a desktop file on your desktop, that's what you have to package
<fta2> by default, the desktop file refers to an icon in ~/.local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/ created from the favicon
<jcastro> does the shortcut refresh the icon on it's own as the user uses it?
<fta2> no, it fetches the icon when you create the shortcut, then it's cached
<jcastro> ok
<fta2> i don't know if it's possible to specify some prefs like for prism (window size, url & status bars visible, etc)
<fta2> for example, for a pastebin, you need the url bar to be able to copy/paste the link
<fta2> jcastro, ^^, do you have enough info?
<fta2> jcastro, btw, did you read my dent about chromium releases?
<fta2> micahg, hi, just checked 3.6, the unicode bug is still there. but it seems gone in 3.7
<fta2> the popup menu bug is in 3.6 too
<micahg> fta2: it landed on 3.6 yesterday, so should be fixed in today's build
<fta2> but gmap is fine, unlike 3.7
<micahg> popup menu bug?
<fta2> [reed], ^^
<fta2> <fta2> <fta2> [reed], compare http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.7.ogv (broken) with http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gmap-ff3.5.ogv (OK)
<fta2> micahg, ^^
<jcastro> fta2, I have enough info, I'll go read your dent now
<micahg> fta2: any errors on the console?
<micahg> FF error console
<fta2> nothing relevant
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> that tree is brilliant
<fta2> jcastro, but that's a lot of releases, ~60 in 60 days outside of trunk
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> they did say once they get a stable release out that it should be more sane though right?
<fta2> i had to write a script to draw that because i checked manually, and i quickly found out there was a lot more than i thought
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> do they still not have symlinks pointing to the right build for the right channel?
<fta2> i just remember that they said we're doomed to follow trunk in a never ending beta
<fta2> nothing i can find. I'd like a bunch of links or a file pointing to what their 3 channels are currently shipping
<fta2> that would be enough for me
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> just stable, beta, dev symlinks would do the trick
<jcastro> I will ask them again after they ship beta
<fta2> for this tree, i also have the exact rev-ids in their svn for each node
<jcastro> I only saw 2 beta bugs left this morning
<micahg> fta2: unfortunately, my attempts to fix songbird failed...I'm going to try a full download from svn without filtering anything out, I added sqlite, but it didn't seem to be enough
<jdstrand_> asac, fta2: hi! I've got a pending merge request for an SRU for firefox-3.5. (lp:~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-452591+455792+447006+464016+473268)
<jdstrand_> asac, fta2: it seems that it would perhaps be easier if I had commit access to ff35 and higher so I can adjust the AA profiles on my own. what do you think?
<asac> i am fine with that. unless fta2 is uncomfortable
<fta2> i'm fine
<jdstrand_> \o/
<asac> jdstrand_: keep changelog format as we do ;) :)
<asac> fta2: can you add him?
 * asac on call atm
<asac> otherwise in 1h
<jdstrand_> asac: sure thing
<fta2> jdstrand_, done but it's weird, weren't you already member?
<fta2> 2008-07-29
<jdstrand_> fta2: I know I had access to the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa...
<jdstrand_> fta2: I didn't think I had commit access to bzr though-- I seem to remember trying at first
<jdstrand_> and was told to use the merge review process
<fta2> asking for review is always nice for those huge packages, but if it's just the apparmor thing, just go ahead, you're the guy ;)
<jdstrand_> fta2: ok. I'll give it a go sometime soonish. if I have problems, I'll ask. thanks! :)
<fta2> jdstrand_, would be nice if you could add the apparmor to the other ff branches, they have a lot of users too
<fta2> i'm not sure chromium need that though, it's already running in a sandbox
<jdstrand_> fta2: yeah-- that was part of the reason for the request. it'll become even more important as ff versions are EOLd
<jdstrand_> fta2: not planning chromium atm
<jdstrand_> though, I read (parts of) the security design for ChromeOS, and they plan to use a MAC for chromium, so we'll see (not planned for Lucid)
<asac> jdstrand_: for now commit it to the .head branches. and lets check tomorrow for the stable branches wrt SRU/committing etc.
<asac> e.g. all .head branches if yu want (ffox 3.7, 3.6, ...)
<jdstrand_> ok
<asac> jdstrand_: welcome to the team ;)
<jdstrand_> asac: thanks!
<micahg> asac: I wasn't sure if I was supposed to approve merge requests, so I left them for you
<asac> micahg: ok. if you are comfortable you can do that ... use some reasonal self-judgement etc. ;)
<micahg> asac: ok
<fta> micahg, can you reproduce the 3 bugs i've mentioned earlier?
<micahg> 3? I saw 2
<micahg> let me try the gmaps
<micahg> gmap wfm in 3.7
<micahg> 3.7~a1~hg20091129r3527
<fta> micahg, the bug is when you create a path between A and B, and try to modify it by dragging a point from the blue line
<micahg> ah
<fta> the 2nd is the popup menu on top of the gmap menu (as seen on my video)
<fta> the 3rd is a crash in the js engine
<micahg> I didn't see the one about the crash
<fta> <fta2> damn ff3.7, it's crashing like hell now
<fta> <fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331752/
<fta> <fta2> it happens when i click on the map link from the google homepage
<fta> so 3.7 suffers from 1, 2 and 3, 3.6 from 2 but not 1 (not sure for 3), and 3.5 looks fine
<fta> and upstream doesn't care, as usual
<micahg> fta: I'll see if I can reproduce tomnight
<micahg> *tonight
<fta> so /me moving to chromium, with responsive upstream
<fta> they really care about linux and ubuntu, for a change
<micahg> fta: upstream seems to selectively care if it affects everyone, not just ubuntu/amd64
<fta> they care more for win & mac
<fta> brb
<[reed]> [15:08:31] <fta> and upstream doesn't care, as usual
<[reed]> where are you getting that from?
<[reed]> stop making stuff up
<[reed]> I have yet to see you file a bug on the issue
<[reed]> I'm just a volunteer like you
<[reed]> I do what I can when I have time
<[reed]> and I've been ridiculously busy lately due to end-of-semester stuff
<[reed]> exams start Thursday for me
<[reed]> so, I really don't want to hear whining if you're not going to file a bug
<fta> if you want, i can quit this group
<[reed]> that's your call, but I do want you to think about what you're saying... I may be a good contact with upstream in general, but I do have other obligations, just as you do
<[reed]> I've repeatedly told you that filing a bug is the best way to get answers
<[reed]> I'm more than happy to make sure a bug gets the attention it deserves
<[reed]> but until that bug is filed, it's all just hearsay
<[reed]> nothing concrete
<fta> [reed], please stop subscribing me to moz bugs, i will remove myself from all i can
 * [reed] rolls eyes
<[reed]> as you wish
<fta> or better, dev/null my alias
<micahg> fta: you can jsut change your e-mail setting in bugzilla for no notifications
<fta> most of my bugs went wontfix or ignored, so why should i even lose more time with that
<micahg> fta: I'm saying, you can stop getting e-mail in one shot as opposed to unsubscribing from bugs
<[reed]> fta: not really... I just looked, and here are the stats: 5 unresolved, 13 fixed, 4 invalid, 4 wontfix, 5 duplicates
<fta> fixed from dupes
<fta> but whatever, i no longer care
<mconnor> fta: those stats aren't terrible, I'm not really sure what you would consider "caring" enough that you wouldn't make blanket accusations..
<fta> mconnor, [reed]: ok, you're all perfect, i'm just evil and i blame without reasons
<mconnor> fta: I'm not saying that
<fta> micahg, do you have the infra to host the dailies?
<mconnor> fta: we're not perfect, but it seems you're being somewhat unfair
<jcastro> I think everyone needs to relax a bit. :D
<mconnor> fta: though if you have examples of us being unfair, please let me know
<micahg> fta: the boit?
<micahg> *bot
<mconnor> jcastro: I'm relaxed, albeit concerned, since I do try to get downstream concerns handled with minimal stress
<jcastro> mconnor, you can always bring your concerns to me if you'd like, it's my job to get concerns looked at
<mconnor> jcastro: it's sort of mine too ;)
<jcastro> ah, perfect then
<mconnor> jcastro: I don't have real concerns with downstream, but if upstream is behaving badly, I can help there!
<micahg> fta: yes, I have a server I can host the bot on
<jcastro> mconnor, likewise, except the opposite way
 * mconnor remembers who jcastro is
<mconnor> right right
<jcastro> though I just got back from vacation so I am extra relaxed.
<jcastro> it was a rough cycle up to that point, heh
<[reed]> fta: mozilla bug 517737
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 517737 in Event Handling "dragging of a route in Google Maps doesn't work properly" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517737
<[reed]> seems to only affect 3.7+
<[reed]> you said you also see it in 3.6, though?
<fta> no
<fta> 3.6 has the popup menu bug
<[reed]> a
<[reed]> ah
<[reed]> fta: popup menu bug == can't right click? or what exactly just so I'm clear
<fta> [reed], it's in my video, in 3.5, right click brings to gmap overlay menu, in 3.6+, it brings both the gmap and ff menus
<fta> -to+the
<[reed]> ah
<pwnguin> http://spot.livejournal.com/312320.html
<pwnguin> is chromium actually in ubuntu?
<fta> pwnguin, not officially, it's there https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa (but lp is broken right now)
<fta> pwnguin, i've been packaging it long before spot even started
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> i was just wondering if it had moved out of ppa
<pwnguin> before i made a comment to that effect on his post
<fta> not yet, but we're working on it: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28287
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-01
<[reed]> micahg: have you all not been getting complaints about mozilla bug 521495 ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 521495 in ImageLib "moz-icon:// protocol does not work with SVG icons" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521495
<[reed]> I would expect that to be a major issue
<micahg> [reed]: just one AFAIK
<asac> bug 49079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49079 in tuxpaint "Tuxpaint prints garbage to postscript printer (Brother HL 2700 CN)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49079
<asac> bug 490792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490792 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "ARM/Thumb interworking support missing from nanojit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490792
<asac> fta: was the asm fix committed?
<asac> wasnt sure from the mails i got last night
<asac> chromium that is
<asac> bug 488354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488354 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "NS_InvokeByIndex in xptcinvoke_arm.cpp is not Thumb-2 safe for Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488354
<fta> asac: yes, should be in today's tarball
<fta> i had to pull some strings, and they'll try to auto-generate that file at build time, but for now, the fix is back
<[reed]> asac: I assume you'll upstream those patches?
<asac> [reed]: ?
<asac> arm patches?
<asac> yes
<asac> feel free to take them and forward etc.
<asac> :)
<[reed]> mozilla bug 530087 seems to have some stuff
<[reed]> though, I'd recommend separate patches
<[reed]> bugs*
<asac> bug 530087
<asac> oh
<asac> moz bug
<asac> on a call
<asac> [reed]: would be nice if someone would post _why_ things get backed out
<[reed]> I agree
<[reed]> in general, people do
<asac> now we dont know what the status is ;)
<asac> let me take a break and then see whats up with the arm bugs filed by dmart
<asac> backing out bug 530087 due to talos segfault on maemo
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 530087 could not be found
<asac> bug 530087
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 530087 could not be found
<asac> bug 488354
<asac> bug 490792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488354 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "NS_InvokeByIndex in xptcinvoke_arm.cpp is not Thumb-2 safe for Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490792 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "ARM/Thumb interworking support missing from nanojit" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490792
<asac> [reed]: first bug of those has a patch for thumb2 support ... second one probably suggests cherry picking the fix landed on 1.9.2 to 1.9.1
<asac> not sure what about the bug you mentioned
<[reed]> the patch for the bug I mentioned includes something similar to the thumb2 support patch
<[reed]> if you look at the patch carefully
<[reed]> :)
<asac> oh
<asac> [reed]: so yeah. maybe thats the reason for the crashes
<asac> too new instructions they should be guarded by __thumb__
<asac> like the one posted in the first bug
<[reed]> yeah
<asac> fta: so positive about copying todays chromium to native PPA?
<asac> e.g. patch is in et al?
<fta> asac, let me check
<fta> asac,         .section .note.GNU-stack,"",%progbits
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: do i need and depends etc. too?
<asac> or just karmic/lucid is good enough to build it?
<fta> asac, er, what do you mean?
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1374871
<asac> fta: i mean: do we need any build deps not in the archive?
<asac> maybe deting the other packages from the ppa would avoid that in futzure ;)
<asac> python- ... ia32-
<fta> no, nothing
<bdrung> asac: is there an reason for m-d to extract the xpi file into a special directory and copy it then to it's target directory?
<asac> bdrung: best i can think of is that unzip behaves rogue if you just unzip it to an existing tree
<asac> i remember there were issues
<asac> but cant tell what
<micahg> asac: you saw firefox 3.5.6 build 1 was tagged, right?
<asac> i thought build2 was approaching
<[reed]> and possibly build3
<micahg> ah, you guys have better intel than I do :), I just watch the tags
<asac> i need to get this all-in-one-package-wonder thing going ;)
<asac> actually i think i should just commit it.
<asac> it worked reasonably well
<asac> only things missing was making it more adept on handling the "still use xulrunner and system libs" case
<micahg> asac: is this for lucid or for everything?
<asac> first lucid ... then the rest
<bdrung> asac: do you know which packages were affected? i would like to merge both steps to one. adding some switches to unzip can resolve the problems.
<asac> bdrung: i have no idea. if it works well, then go for it :)
<asac> one point is that we usually have to clear all the upstream files first ... but that sounds unrelated
<bdrung> asac: we can remove them later, too.
<bdrung> asac: we use unzip -o (o for overwrite) to avoid interaction.
<bdrung> this was maybe the reason for trouble
<bdrung> asac: do you know how to find executable files (and no, not by checking the exec bit)?
<asac> hmm i think we figured the -o
<asac> anyway
<asac> go ahead ;) ... if there are regressions we know where to find you
<bdrung> yes ;)
<fta> dtchen, is the p-a that makes flash a cpu pig?
<micahg> asac: http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/index/~3/IMqEchfv4-U/commonjs-effort-sets-javascript-on-path-for-world-domination.ars
<asac> yeah. they probably dont see the obvious: there is no js engine ;)
<asac> at least none that can be supported ;)
<fta> v8
<micahg> I can't imagine the security nightmares if js becomes mainstream on the desktop
<dtchen> fta: I don't understand your question
<fta> dtchen, in ff and chromium, when i visit some sites with flash, my cpu gains ~25% to 50% and never goes down.
<fta> dtchen, with chromium, it's easy to see it's the flash plugin, because it has its own process
<fta> but not everyone is seeing that, so it looks like my sdl issue
<dtchen> if an app requests very low latency, PA is happy to grant that, and cpu usage will skyrocket
<dtchen> does chromium have a native pulse backend yet?
<fta> hm, not sure
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=29118
<fta> dtchen, alsa only
<dtchen> boo
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-02
<fta> dtchen, seems it was recommended by the pulse author
<asac> [reed]: one issue i just noted looking at ffox 3.6 is this: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/Namoroka_Choose_User_Profile.png
<asac> that utf issue ... its the same for all "..." ... also in the menus
<asac> is that known?
<asac> [reed]: same for all ... in UI: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/Namoroka_HomeDots.png
<asac> fta: still building: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+packages ;)
<asac> 15h ++
<fta> asac, heheh
<asac> fta: those 10 minutes for each test ... is 10 minutes really needed? how often is that run?
<asac> like if its run 10 times, we might be able to reduce build time everywhere considerably by moving it to 3 minutes ;)
<asac> how did you guess that time?
<fta> it's to avoid the FTBFS after 4h of inactivity when a given test is blocked on a network access.
<fta> but it's just a timeout, not a running time, like if the test completes in 3 sec, that's 3 sec, not 10 min
<fta> maybe it's not enough for arm
<fta> if you don't have a restricted env like in the builders, you could remove the timeout and see how long those tests really need
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: but how likely is it that it will take 10 minutes?
<fta> some take several minutes
<asac> k
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/333128/
<fta> asac, "Started 17 hours ago" ??? wtf, didn't it take 9h the 1st time?
<asac> no
<asac> it took 9h after fixing the first build failure
<asac> e.g incremental from there on
<fta> oh
<fta> i see it failed on karmic in opts_check_SSE2.cpp
<fta> skia
<fta> what did you do to make that work?
<fta> oh, armv7=1
<fta> so why set that on lucid only??
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> posted my evo patch
<fta> uh? https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+oauth-tokens
<asac> fta: because only on lucid we support armv7 and higher only
<asac> on karmic we still support older chips
<asac> so we cannot use armv7 there
<asac> otherwise stuff would die when starting it on older target platforms
<fta> hm, i have no solution to offer then, upstream clearly supports only v7
<fta> someone has to port it :P
<asac> fta: if they would only support v7 ... then they should add that as a default ;)
<asac> anyway
<asac> yes.
<asac> i think the problem you see above is what armin76 complained about
<asac> already
<fta> afaics, it's coming from android
<asac> lucid is main target. just wanted to see if karmic works out of box
<asac> once i have hardware i will try to port it (or maybe cross compiler setup)
<asac> android definitly targets older arm versions
<asac> armv7 is quite new and there is not much hardware out there yet
<asac> most stuff is armv5 afaik and v6
<asac> like iphone etc.
<fta> ompiling /build/buildd/chromium-browser-4.0.261.0~svn20091201r33442/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/skia/skia/__/third_party/skia/src/opts/SkBlitRow_opts_arm.o
<fta> /tmp/ccRUIN1V.s: Assembler messages:
<fta> /tmp/ccRUIN1V.s:131: Error: thumb conditional instruction should be in IT block -- `moveq ip,#8'
<fta> scons: *** [/build/buildd/chromium-browser-4.0.261.0~svn20091201r33442/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/obj/skia/skia/__/third_party/skia/src/opts/SkBlitRow_opts_arm.o] Error 1
<fta> it failed on lucid too
<asac> ok
<asac> thats adding CFLAGS=...
<asac> one second
<asac> supposed to be in toolchain by default
<asac> for now we have to add it
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2
<asac> so adding -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb to CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS is needed
<asac> just for lucid
<asac> or someone should port this properly to arm ;)
<asac> thumb2
<asac> but implicit-it is fine for now
<fta> will also report that upstream..
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: the wiki page above has details ... you can hand them
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2
<asac> that one
<asac> and maybe
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mobile/ARMv7AndThumb
<asac> which has a few typed slides with more details
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: will you add the implicit-it=thumb  to CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS for lucid+arm or should i commit it?
<fta> just let me get the 1st answer from upstream (it's earlier for them)
<asac> ok. as long as its in tomorrows daily i am fine
<asac> but implicit-it is almost certainly the only thing we can do for now ;)
<asac> will be changed in toolchain in a week or two so this will just go away
<fta> yep, it's too late for today, it's past 25
<asac> its 24 ;)
<asac> hehe
<fta> 24:51
<asac> ok ping me if you want me to add those flags ;) (though i am not sure how to best inject that for scons)
<fta> will do, don't worry
<fta> hm, metacity crashed twice today because of chromium
<ccheney> asac: do we want binary package names or the source for the runtime rdepends?
<ccheney> eg something like this: zcat Packages.gz | grep-dctrl -n -F Depends xulrunner-1.9 -s Source | sort -u
<asac> ccheney: i think sources is what we need to know
<asac> but if we have binaries first we can later compress them
<ccheney> ok, yea its easy to find out either of them
<ccheney> just change -s Source or -s Package
<asac> right. i think having list of binaries is good still
<asac> so we know if its a plugin etc. without looking up
<ccheney> ok
<asac> so both ;)
<ccheney> ok
<fta> hu, grep-dctrl, nice :)
 * ccheney running mirror dists now :)
<asac> innovative commands can ease the task ;)
<ccheney> yea
<fta> asac, apparently, your theme work-around for evo is not enough.. or has been reverted (karmic), i jsut double-clicked on an att, and evo looped, 100% cpu, 100% mem :(
<asac> fta: backtrace :/
<asac> we can then see if it was reverted or never committed to trunk or whatever
<asac> or maybe a new engine that was forked _before_ applying it
<asac> or maybe something unrelated :-P
<fta> lol, it was completely frozing the box, i had to go to a console and kill it
<asac> fta: lucid?
<fta> no, karmic
<asac> hmm
<asac> if its a regression, check what packages came recently
<asac> we should nail that down (if it is)
<fta> strangely, i no longer have anything in /var/crash
<asac> fta: we disable apport by default for release
<asac> otherwise we would get covered in bugs ;)
<fta> oh, how can i re-enable that?
<fta> [1473971.334865] totem-plugin-vi[11482]: segfault at 6863732f ip 007ce645 sp 07398ec0 error 4 in libxcb.so.1.1.0[7c6000+1c000]
<fta> [2163811.388737] totem-plugin-vi[15733]: segfault at 0 ip 009bf645 sp 046edec0 error 4 in libxcb.so.1.1.0[9b7000+1c000]
<fta> [2173254.714962] totem-plugin-vi[14326]: segfault at 21 ip 03828d36 sp 030d3ec0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.2.0[37e8000+12a000]
<fta> hm, no evo, no metacity, no ff
<fta> strange
<asac> there is a gconf setting afaik
<asac> let me check
<asac> hmm
<asac> no manpage either ;)
<asac> ccheney: remember how to enable/disable apport?
<fta>  /etc/default/apport
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> right. enabled= .-P
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxChromiumArm
<ccheney> asac: we need to track for updates/backports/etc also right?
<asac> fta: were most of the dev stuff in the ia32-libs package for chromium?
<asac> ccheney: to be safe we need to check updates and security ... backports just a brief check i guess
<ccheney> asac: ok
<fta> asac, eh?
<fta> ia32-libs is dead
<fta> i mean, no longer needed
<asac> fta: right. just wondered how many extra packages you needed
<asac> in your chromium ia32 package
<asac> folks complained that they cannot build mozilla stuff that way
<asac> and hoped i could say: check what fta did ... maybe extend it a bit and there you go ...
<fta> asac, what do they want to build? my chromium ia32 package was just a kind of addon to ia32-libs, to add the missing bits for each distro
<fta> but it was empty for karmic
<fta> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/487141
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487141 in nspluginwrapper "[Patch included] NPN_GetStringIdentifiers implementation is broken" [Undecided,New]
<ccheney> asac: should it only be checking for xulrunner-1.9* or any xulrunner?
<ccheney> asac: for eg dapper
 * ccheney got a hit on sun-java5 but needs to look at the actual record still
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/333333/ :)
<ccheney> asac: i got the list together for binary packages, should i stick in the ubuntu wiki, or somewhere else?
 * ccheney put it in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xulrunner-list
<bdrung> asac: were there a reason why xpi.mk is maintained in mozilla-devscripts and not in a separate package? the main purpose of mozilla-devscripts is for packaging mozilla apps and not mozilla extensions. why not splitting them up?
<fta> bdrung, just because it was easier that way, m-d was already there, and xpi was just one file
<bdrung> fta: now we have more files ;) src/xpi*
<bdrung> fta: would it be useful to split them?
<fta> i don't really think it's necessary, and it would mean re-applying for the new package to be accepted, and changing all the build-deps
<fta> i don't see any benefit
<bdrung> fta: linux philosophy: one tool (here: package) for one purpose
<fta> would be like splitting devscripts, why? it's a collection of scripts
<fta> all are mozilla related, so it makes sense to keep them grouped
<bdrung> xpi* is extension oriented. so we have the mozilla app group and the xul extension group
<fta> it's small, you want to make it even smaller
<fta> asac, i've committed the thumb2 arm cflag, but i didn't test it, the syntax may be a problem GYP_DEFINES="foo bar release_extra_cflags=-Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb" .. i'm not sure gyp will parse the a=b=c correctly
<fta> with a comma in between
<bdrung> fta: k, you convinced me
<fta> great :) imho, it's less work to keep it like it is
<asac> fta: hmm. maybe "foo bar release..:='....'"
<asac> bdrung: its went to be a collection of devscripts
<asac> no reason to split it up
<fta> we'll see, that would be the next try
<asac> mozilla-devscripts basically should have all stuff from xulapp.mk, over xpi.mk to package-up.mk and so on ...
<fta> asac, i'm respinning ucd right now (today's failed) so feel free to grab it in a few minutes so it builds during the night
<asac> with '' ?
<asac> thx
<bdrung> asac: can you have a look at my changes to m-d?
<asac> for me more compressed has always to be balanced with readability ;)
<fta> asac, nope, if it works like i think it works, '' would be passed as they are and wrong, but we'll see
<asac> like unifying xpath expressions to one
<asac> might be a good excersize, but doesnt gain anything
<bdrung> asac: speed!
<asac> neglectable for this i would think ;)
<bdrung> asac: it's faster. we use lazy evaluation for all those install.rdf magic is evaluated multiple times.
<bdrung> it sums up to some seconds.
<asac> people feel more important if their build takes a few minutes than just a few second ;)
<bdrung> asac: maybe it would be useful to put all the xpi-recommends stuff into an separate script (maybe dh_xul-ext?)
<bdrung> asac: i have a testsuite here with many extensions and i am impatient :P
<asac> te permission fixup looks ok.
<asac> a bit too much explicitly imo. but i think thats ok unless i get a great other idea ;)
<bdrung> asac: the maintainer can disable it, if it is too strict.
<asac> i know ;)
<bdrung> but the normal ext contains no file, which needs the exec bit.
<asac> right. thats why i even wonder why we would to look for !#
<asac> other approach woudl be to make all stuff not executable ...
<bdrung> because i found one example for it
<asac> yes. but thats an exception
<asac> which is fine and for which we have those vars
<bdrung> asac: that's not enough. there are files with 777 (stupid *** user)
<bdrung> *** = otherOS
<asac> bdrung: my suggestion is: make everything 644. period. and add explicit whitelist feature
<asac> but i guess you want a full on/off knob ;)
<bdrung> yes. i want to have a working default for all packages, that i know. (and some knobs for unknown freeking packages)
<asac> sure. i think its better to start with knobs for the cases we know and extend if needed. to some degree one has to be vain :) ... like: freeking unknown packages should adapt a bit or wait to be supported ... rather than having big "force/unforce everything flags"
<bdrung> asac: do you have an idea where to put the config files (debian bug 558490)? my idea: symlink defaults/preferences/*.js to /etc/xul-ext/$package.js
<ubottu> Debian bug 558490 in mozilla-devscripts "adblock-plus / xul-ext-adblock-plus: move configuration to /etc" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/558490
<asac> bdrung: at best we would ship exactly one .js file that is empty by default that the admin can modify
<asac> and not link the whole preferences dir to /etc/.. etc.
<bdrung> how should this work?
<asac> its plain wrong to allow users to change the "base" defaults
<asac> so basically three layers is what is wanted for packages like firefox etc:
<asac>  1. base defaults -> shipped in package, not modifiable
<asac>  2. admin defaults -> shipped in /etc/ ... one config file is enough
<asac>  3. user defaults -> in user profile
<asac> so mozilla doesnt support those three steps yet
<bdrung> so we are talking about 2.
<asac> yes.
<asac> at least not everywhere
<asac> so xulrunner has a special directory called "syspref"
<asac> that is loaded after the defaults/preferences/ ...
<asac> but that doesnt exist for extensions
<asac> so for extensions we can trick by choosing a filename that comes first in alpabetic order
<asac> like:
<asac> /usr/share/ubufox/defaults/preferences/000system.js
<asac> that file can be modified by admins ... and they can go back to factory defaults still by simply cleaning the config file
<asac> its linked to
<asac> /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/ubufox.js
<asac> ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-3.6b5pre/defaults/syspref/
<asac> thats the admin dir for firefox for instance
<asac> checkout the defaults/pref directory ... there is so many config
<bdrung> why have we firefox in the path? what is with an package, that works in firefox and thunderbird?
<asac> and if users do a single merge error on package update they might screw full firefox
<asac> thats why it is bad to put all those configs up to editing
<asac> bdrung: its probably a bug
<asac> atm ubufox only supports firefox
<asac> and i didnt want to add /etc/ubufox
<asac> and we didnt have /etc/xul-ext ... yet
<asac> anyway. the idea should be not to link all the .js, but carefully add one .js link to the file the admin can later on tweak
<asac> not sure how to best do it ;)
<asac> maybe ls the dir
<bdrung> but for the future? where should be the config file in /etc?
<asac> bdrung: whatever the debian extension team is happy with
<asac> could be /etc/ubufox
<asac> or /etc/xul-extensions/ubufox/...
<asac> or /ext/xul-extensions/ubufox.js
<bdrung> can you write a mail to the mailing list?
<asac> (if we have a strict one config-file policy)
<asac> is there an thread where this should go?
<bdrung> i have to go to sleep now.
<asac> me too ;)
<asac> so wont do it today anyway
<bdrung> i checked some extensions. they had only one js file for configuration.
<asac> yes. but that shouldnt be linked there
<asac> that one should always stay in the original place
<asac> so the user can always easily go back to factory defaults
<asac> by wiping his /etc/ file
<asac> its really messy to fight with the config file system for users. and users find instructions to change them and then fail to merge them and then get huge bustage and then cause support headache ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-03
<bdrung> yes.
<bdrung> but why should we support someone, who wants to shoot into his foot? ;)
<asac> right. so thats why i would suggest to always add a empty (maybe with commented example/intro) file on top of the existing extensions files
<asac> you never know until you find out
<asac> and at that point the damage is already done
<asac> user goes away happy. you go away screaming
<asac> happened a lot of times with the old approach to ship all .js files in the /etc/firefox directory used by debian
<asac> (not sure if they still do it ... i think not because of syspref)
<asac> and we the deverloper only get a bit of suport headache. in forums they go mad at these ;)
<asac> starting to spread stuff like: "deleting all /etc helps" and such
<asac> so we need to be sensitive and prevent that from happening to any desktop user ;)
<asac> (my 2 cents)
<asac> ok will see if can write something tomorrow
<asac> not sure if i get to it
<asac> have two jobs atm ;)
<asac> while the previous one was three jobs ;)
<bdrung> two jobs?
<bdrung> asac: do you think it would be useful to put the xpi-recommends-stamp target into a script (so probably all xpath calls will end up in this script)? this would make the xpi.mk file better readable and simpler.
<bdrung> ok, i am going to sleep now. bye
<dogatemycomputer> Greetings!   I am new to Triaging bugs.   My mentor referred me to this channel regarding bug #491181.  Could someone tell me if this bug contains enough information to mark it as "confirmed"?   The reporter says openjdk-6 crashes after a password prompt but the application is internal which makes reproducing it impossible for me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491181 in openjdk-6 "firefox 3.5.5 icedtea bug java app" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491181
<micahg> hi dogatemycomputer
<dogatemycomputer> hehehe.. hey micahg!   Long time.. no talk.   :-)
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  I keep swatting but this bug won't go away.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: I think the backtrace is good, but reproduce steps is nice
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: :-)
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  well.. he can't turn over the app..  and if it happens with IE 100% of the time but Firefox seems more forgiving then I am assuming this application could be the problem.  Would hate to bother the developers if he can't reproduce it anywhere else.
<dogatemycomputer> "I haven't ruled out poor coding within the Java App itself, unfortunately it is on an Management System Server so it may be hard to get a copy of the App."
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: I think I'll try searching upstream a little later for a similar bug
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I am happy to do the legwork if you'd like.   I just need to know where to start?
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: do you understand backtraces?
<dogatemycomputer> micahg:  No.  Well.. rephrase..  they are not greek but they are not english.
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: here's the upstream bugtracker if you want to search: http://icedtea.classpath.org/bugzilla/
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: let me take a crack at it.   If I am unsuccessful then I will let you know.
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: thanks again for the help!
<micahg> dogatemycomputer: ok, if you find something, I'm happy to take a look at it
<dtchen> asac: do your speakers pop on shutdown/reboot?
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I'm sorry but I cannot find a duplicate bug upstream for bug #491181 .  I looked through the backtrace and based on my limited knowledge it appears there is a segmentation fault when calling IcedTeaPluginFactory::HandleMessage.   Of course the actual message information is missing from the backtrace so who knows if it was null, malformed or I am way off base.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491181 in openjdk-6 "firefox 3.5.5 icedtea bug java app" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491181
<dogatemycomputer> micahg: I asked the reporter to get us the plugin debug logs too.   Hopefully that will help.
<asac> dtchen: yes
<asac> dtchen: why?
<dtchen> asac: it affects the linux patch I'm working on
<dtchen> asac: touching the dtor/free path (aka reboot) is a bit more complicated
<asac> ok
<asac> i am still wrestling a bit with alsa plugin using my usb headset thing
<asac> dtchen: you said you were fixing bugs in that direction? what symptoms do those bugs have?
<dtchen> asac: your usb headset thing is related to PA; alsa-plugins is only secondary
<dtchen> asac: alsa-plugins is the latency and stream screwups for ALSA apps routed through pulse
<asac> its odd. previously i couldnt speak ... now i cannot hear (one time after reboot it works though)
<asac> and the output thing just doesnt appear in the "applications" tab
<asac> at all
<asac> anyway. i somehow feel its app related still ... so dont really bother until i figure that
<asac> dtchen: would "stream screw ups" have such symptoms?
<dtchen> well, some apps do incorrectly "restore" their volume states in their pulse backend code
<asac> like "output stream disappearing"?
<asac> the apps have no pulse backend
<asac> just alsa
<dtchen> asac: yes, the symptom would be rapid corking and rewinding due to ptr desyncing, which means the app's connection to PA through the pulse pcm plugin dies, rapidly reconnects with audible distortion, etc.
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> is there some ppa that might influence that so i can see if its really an issue with the plugins?
<dtchen> asac: if you could confirm on Lucid, that would help
<asac> hmm. i can use latest .32 kernel from ppa ... will be able to upgrade to lucid till next week
<dtchen> as for ppa, there's a newer version of PA in the ubuntu-audio-dev one, but it's unlikely to help
<asac> the problem i am having is that i cannot even see if its a bug in alsa/pulse or application
<asac> or maybe even network setup ;) ... i guess i should just leave you alone with that until i know something :(
<dtchen> well, it should trivially pinned to alsa-plugins <-> PA, because if you remove PA completely (disable autospawn, kill it) so that the app uses native ALSA, the issue should not be reproducible
<dtchen> echo autospawn = no|tee -a ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> (to revert, just rm ~/.pulse/client.conf)
<dtchen> you may need to then configure the app's alsa preferences to use a virtual device other than 'default'
<dtchen> say, plughw:foo, where foo is the name in brackets from /proc/asound/cards
<dtchen> or you can use the index, e.g., plughw:0
<dtchen> anyhow, off for some hours (work)
<asac> ok will check after lunch
<asac> thx
<asac> bug 432205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432205 in network-manager "[MASTER] pppd timeout when trying to establish a DSL connection" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432205
<fta> micahg, 3.7 needs a rebase
<micahg> fta: yeah, I saw, I guess the green couldn't go on forever :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-04
<pace_t_zulu> ping
<pace_t_zulu> anyone here?
<micahg> hi pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> sup micahg
<pace_t_zulu> you a gwibber user?
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: nope
<pace_t_zulu> you know where i can find the gwibber community? #gwibber is not a room
 * micahg is checking
<pace_t_zulu> they don't have an irc room or an official webpage (beyond their launchpad page)
<pace_t_zulu> micahg, have you checked out gnome-shell?
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: nop[e
<pace_t_zulu> micahg, are you a gnome or kde user?
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: xfce :)
<pace_t_zulu> micahg, well played
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: irc://irc.arstechnica.com/gwibber
<pace_t_zulu> micahg, i used xfce back in the day
<pace_t_zulu> micahg, ty
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: I like a lean desktop environment
<micahg> I might switch to lxde when it becomes official
<micahg> asac: fta: I refreshed a patch in ff3.7, but I need review before pushing since I noticed a few more preferences that needed URLs tweaked
<micahg> [reed]: does bug 344814 seem like something to upstream?  also, are there any tricks to searching for something like this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344814 in ubuntu-translations "firefox unable to print bold Chinese" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344814
<[reed]> micahg: can you confirm it?
<[reed]> if so, sure
<[reed]> for searching, use quicksearch
<micahg> ok, I'll try chinese :)
<micahg> I tried the quicksearch but came up empty
<[reed]> check Core :: Printing: Output, probably
<micahg> ok
<micahg> [reed]: who do I need to subscribe to that chinese bug?
<micahg> sorry dpm, I'll keep that in mind in the future
<dpm> micahg, no worries and no need to apologise :-), thanks a lot for forwarding the bug upstream!
<asac> micahg: show it to me ;)
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f386a543a
<micahg> asac: ^^
<asac> micahg: yes. i think that looks ok. we replaced %APP% before and you did it the same way
<micahg> ok, I just saw more preferences in the file, so I wanted to verify that we wanted to replace those as well
<micahg> asac: ok, I'll push up the changes
<asac> yes. i think thats correct
<micahg> done
<micahg> asac: about bug 242801, are we past replacing mozilla-firefox-locales-xx with the appropriate langpack package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242801 in language-pack-fr-base "Firefox 3.0 is in english after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242801
<asac> mozilla bug 435088
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435088 in XPCOM "Check .autoreg in the GRE directory, too" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435088
<asac> micahg: looking at bug. one second
<asac> micahg: someone would have to confirm that thats an issue again
<asac> still
<micahg> well, are we worried about gutsy to hardy upgrades still?  we replaced everything in hardy, right?
<asac> no. we are definitly not worried about that anymore
<asac> and i remember that there were a few initial issues with translations
<asac> so could be that that bug is still a fall out from that
<asac> ccheney: so the wiki page is a good start. but it doesnt really help, agreed?
<asac> we need a more condensed view on that
<asac> what i want is a list of source packages for hardy/intrepid/jaunty/karmic
<asac> for main and universe
<asac> if you are honest, the current wiki page is not really suitable to track any progress and do any yes or no decision ;)
<asac> so please go to through that manually and merge stuff in one table ... eliminate duplicates (from -update/etc.) and only mentione source packages as the main dimneion
<asac> dimension
<asac> and binary packages next to them in a column (but no row for a binary package explicitly)
<micahg> asac: so, should I mark the bug invalid then?
<asac> yes
<asac> if they still see it they can reopen
<micahg> dpm: is it ok, to close out the translations portion of bug 242801
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242801 in language-pack-fr-base "Firefox 3.0 is in english after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242801
<asac> debian guys are crazy still ... for icedove-3.0 packaging they really do:
<asac> mobile-lucid-arm-per-soc-powermanagement:
<asac> err
<asac>   * [cce57db] ship extracted upstream tarball in orig file
<asac> masochism in its purest form :-P
<fta> they have a -3.0 package now?
<fta> hggdh, gasp, evo turns crazy again when i click on an attchmt. same as before (100% cpu, 100% mem), was the gtk2-engines-murrine workaround reverted in karmic??
<fta> i thought i was safe from regressions by sticking with karmic for a while, apparently not
<asac> fta: i think its not yet in the official archive
<asac> not sure why they just take it over ;)
<fta> ?
<fta> evo? murrine? tb3?
<asac> bug 319240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319240 in linux-fsl-imx51 "kexec broken on imx51" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319240
<asac> fta: icedove3
<armin76> asac: you're a debian guy as well :P
<asac> well. i refer to folks != me ... also obviously i am never generalising all the debian folks
<asac> just too lazy to name all names
<asac> bug 431963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431963 in linux-fsl-imx51 "io/fs errors when launching gdm on imx51 with sata" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431963
<asac> bug 456659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456659 in linux-fsl-imx51 "suspend/resume failure on imx51" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456659
<hggdh> fta: no, it was not, at least to my knowledge
<hggdh> fta: will look at it again
<fta> hggdh, i reproduced it 3 times since yesterday, but that's not 100% of the times
<fta> just retried the same email, cpu sky rocked, the whole thing blinked for a few seconds, but it worked
<fta> (/w tons of in the console ** (evolution:5587): CRITICAL **: murrine_style_draw_box: assertion `width >= -1' failed)
<hggdh> fta: so upstream fix is in, IIRC
<hggdh> and does not seem to be enough
<hggdh> fta: did you see the same assertion failures before the fix? I do not remember
<fta> i don't remember either
<hggdh> cuz this check is not in the fix (I was wrong)
<hggdh> fta: did you ever install the patched package, or did you keep running asac's patch?
<asac> my patch was surely better ;)
<asac> fixing while might feel clean to the normal developers
 * hggdh does not doubt it, not by a loong shot
<asac> but catching bad values up front is the better way ;)
<hggdh> I agree. I wonder if we should go back in, and add the assertions in again. If fta is being hit, some other people might also
<hggdh> but we will need to reopen the issue
<asac> hggdh: is it still the same issue?
<asac> oh
<asac> fta: have a new backtrace of that now?
<ccheney> asac: ok will get it merged
<hggdh> as far as I remember, fta did not try the fixed package, so it got in when he upgraded to karmic
<asac> thx
<asac> hggdh: right. but i want to see a backtrace
<hggdh> same here
<asac> evolution seems to have bugs with sizing and it might involve more than what we fixed now
<hggdh> evo is a beast...
<fta> i had to patch evo recently so i know it's a beast
<fta> hmm, my gtk2-engines-murrine is 0.90.3-1ubuntu1
<fta> seems old
<fta> jaunty, wtf happened?
 * ccheney is feeling pretty sick today, thinks he will finish the table then go back to bed :(
<hggdh> ftathis is weird indeed
<fta> hggdh, was the work-around uploaded at all?
<asac> you mean the fix ;)
<asac> i think we included it for release and then replaced it
<asac> but not sure
<hggdh> yes, the fix is on the karmic released murrine
<hggdh> just checked it
<hggdh> but not the assertions proposed by asac
<hggdh> (although I would rather still have them, but this would mean yet another delta)
<mac_v> asac: hmm , release meeting in -release or -meeting?
<fta> oh my! the source.list on that box is incomplete
<fta> it's meant for +1
<asac> hehe
<asac> mac_v: my wrong ;)
<mac_v> ;)
<ccheney> asac: got it merged, need to add binary packages, but feel to sick to sit up anymore :(
<asac> ccheney: sick? how bad?
<ccheney> asac: can barely stand now also, was hard sitting earlier, seems to be pretty bad
<ccheney> asac: not sure what it is though, might be a hernia from what i read online
<asac> ccheney: ok. so we can wait with starting porting till next week ;)
<asac> get better soon
<ccheney> and its expected to snow several inches today, in an area that never gets snow so no snowplows, so hopefully i can make it to the doctor
<hggdh> ccheney: you live in TX, correct?
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> from what i hear houston is expected to get anywhere from 2-5" (5-13cm) snow today
<hggdh> hum. I guess I should check how DFW is going to fare...
<ccheney> it snowed up there a couple days ago aiui
<ccheney> i think that is where the snow for houston came from
<hggdh> yes, but very light
<hggdh> uff, clear for us here. I guess it all got sent to Houston indeed ;-)
<ccheney> heh
<ccheney> we'll see, hopefully it will miss us somehow
 * ccheney bbl, headed to the doctor now
<asac> bug 425312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425312 in modemmanager "NetworkManager does not recognize Option Fusion+ PCMCIA-card" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425312
<asac> bug 481767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481767 in network-manager "[Karmic] NetworkManager does not use Option GlobeTrotter 3G+ PCMCIA-card (dup-of: 425312)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481767
 * asac off for evening
<mac_v> http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-49335-4.html
<mac_v> :)
<fmorales> Anyone know where I can go to ask questions about Rhino?
<micahg> #ubuntu?
<fmorales> for Mozilla Rhino?
<micahg> fmorales: mozilla rhino?
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> interesting, never heard of it before, but I guess it exists :)
<fmorales> micahg: yes
<micahg> well I guess this is the place, but I don't know any answers offhand, maybe someone else does :)
<fmorales> http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/
<fmorales> We're having issues building. Maven does a whole lot of nothing. I'm wondering if it's an Ant project or what?
<micahg> fmorales: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Rhino_documentation
<fmorales> looking at that now
<fta> asac, what do you think of this? http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=28943
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<fta> *sigh* http://identi.ca/notice/16085460
 * BUGabundo cheks
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> we need longer days then :)
<BUGabundo> or more CPU power
<fta> or both
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-05
<asac> fta: yeah ... ip6 seems to have regressed
<asac> out again ... bbl
<fta> asac, gasp too late, i need you to copy the ffmpeg codecs too (for arm)
<asac> fta: what shall i copy where?
<fta> asac, the ffmpeg codec package that is in the same ppa
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-12-06
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> guys anyone knows the setting in TB 2.x to not put sent email in trash?
<micahg> BUGabundo: server settings for the account
<micahg> BUGabundo: sent email?  that shouldn't go in the trash anyways
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but this user says that's what's happening
<BUGabundo> since I don't have TB with me, I can't check which setting would do that
<BUGabundo> can you give more detailed instructions?
<micahg> BUGabundo: under copies & folders in each account there's an option to select a sent folder, it's possible someone would have selected trash
<BUGabundo> thanks
<micahg> [reed]: 3.6 beta 5 rocks...I think all the issues have been fixed for ubuntu
<[reed]> I doubt _every_ issue has been fixed.
<[reed]> :)
<micahg> well, the showstoppers
<[reed]> which were what exactly?
<micahg> square characters, undo closed tab
<micahg> sessions
<BUGabundo> micahg: remember that uer of tb2?
<BUGabundo> well he went checking settings, all was ik
<BUGabundo> *ok
<BUGabundo> but after he exited, email started to save in the proper folder
<BUGabundo> I guess settings needed to be re-saved :)
<micahg> ok BUGabundo
<micahg> [reed]: if I'm not seeing the flags anymore, I should resolve WFM?
<[reed]> micahg: sure
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-06
<micahg> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> I'm testing something to see if there's any difference if i fix that error for nobinonly
<micahg> otherwise I have the build2 upload ready to go for natty
<micahg> and it builds :)
<chrisccoulson> cool!
<micahg> at least on everything except for ARM :-/
<micahg> will look into that later
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: only packaging change is to drop the libpixman patch as it landed
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's good :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, so it's not working...
<micahg> ah, I think I got it...trying again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I can make the warning go away, but not make the nobinonly script work, I think it's only going one level deep instead of 2, but I don't have any more time tonight to fix it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I upload the current version to natty now and try for a fix later this week?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yes please, i really need to get those built in the security PPA today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, will be uploading in a couple minutes
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the nobinonly script has been broken since lucid AFAICT so another week won't hurt
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> right, couchdb fixed now hopefully :)
<chrisccoulson> time for me to get the security uploads done now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 4MB left on upload
<chrisccoulson> at least i haven't got to generate a tarball here ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep, glad to help :)
 * micahg needs to learn how to generate from a local hg repo :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've just been talking to Usul about mozilla bug 595945
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 595945 in General "Automatic upgrade causes inbox (only) was overwrited with an empty fájl." [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595945
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I commented about an hour ago
<chrisccoulson> he said he's tempted to just close it because there's not really any useful information there
<micahg> right
<chrisccoulson> and i've got no idea what to do ;)
<micahg> well, if the "Inbox" was a local mailbox that got moved, that might have had an affect, but the whole profile should've been gone
<micahg> *effect
<micahg> and the new migrator should avoid any more problems with TB2 to TB3 upgrade (I hope)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I"m going to send a call for testing for TB3.1 in the security PPA for Lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where should I tell people to file bugs for the security PPA?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I got the archive email, so the tarball's accessible
 * micahg is off to sleep will send the call for testing when I get up 
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I also started on teh gnome-shell upgrade to 2.91.3
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. i'd talk to robert about that perhaps
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i was off playing with my new phone)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I already asked Robert and Seb and they're not working on it (probably because it's in universe)
<micahg> they said they'd help with any missing deps that need to be packaged though
 * micahg wants to hear about the new phone later ;)
<jdstrand> fta: hi! so that's weird, the maverick/armel build seems to have been retried (I didn't do that). I guess we'll see what happens
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: did you do that? ^
<fta> jdstrand, yep, we discussed that in #lp yesterday, they restarted half a dozen builds
<fta> it's a known bug
<jdstrand> I see
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: nope, not me
<fta> <jelmer> ScottK, fta, lifeless: it looks like there were some temporary issues scanning builders late yesterday. I'm going to file a bug about this and retry the problematic (half a dozen) builds.
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
 * jdstrand nods
<fta> did it work?
<jdstrand> fta: it is still building
<jdstrand> 16 hours in
<fta> :P
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've got most of the mozilla respins uploaded now
<chrisccoulson> just doing seamonkey
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: is there a wiki page on the tbird transition?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, no, i wasn't sure if it was worth creating a wiki page. it's not quite as substantial as the ffox 3.6 update
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: 3.0 to 3.1 has not perfect for someone I know on Windows, but that was a while ago...
<chrisccoulson> right, time to carry on hacking on global menu :)
<fta> jdstrand, it worked
<jdstrand> fta: oh good. I'll test it and push it out hopefully today
<bdrung> wiki.ubuntu.com sites have a 1 sec lag with minefield on maverick, but ff on natty works smoothly
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, viewing or editing? when did that start? (ie, is this the first nightly build where it happens?)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: viewing. it's not the first nightly build it's there for some days (or weeks?)
<chrisccoulson> oh, that makes things difficult ;)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: the lag is caused by 100% cpu load
<chrisccoulson> have you used sysprof before?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: nope
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: maybe it's caused by a plugin or extension
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<chrisccoulson> but sysprof is pretty easy to use, it might be worth running that if you can get firefox to use 100% CPU several times in a row
<chrisccoulson> but try a new profile first ;)
<chrisccoulson> just in case it's something wrong with that
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i disabled all plugins and extensions. then i failed to reproduce the load. i enabled all plugins and extensions, but i still fail to reproduce the load.
<bdrung> aha, found the trigger
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - nice, heisenbug :)
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: go to "group your tabs" and go back. then the tab switching will lag
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, you're not an nvidia user are you?
<bdrung> even with plugins and extension disabled
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: ati
<bdrung> using the floss ati driver
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i don't get the issue here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where should I ask the security PPA bugs go?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i can reproduce it with a new profile
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the security PPA bugs should just go to the official package bugs shouldn't they?
<chrisccoulson> or did i misunderstand the question? :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm wondering if apport will complain
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: how do i use sysprof?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - might be worth reporting a bug upstream about that, but it would be helpful to know roughly when it started
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - you can install sysprof from the archive, and it's just a matter of hitting the start button to start profiling
<chrisccoulson> then you need to trigger firefox to use lots of CPU, preferable several times in quick succession
<chrisccoulson> then when you press the profile button, you'll see a lot of data showing you what your CPU was doing
<bdrung> sudo modprobe sysprof-module
<bdrung> FATAL: Module sysprof_module not found.
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, yeah, you need to actually build the module first
<chrisccoulson> did you install sysprof-module-source?
<chrisccoulson> i can't remember whether i was offered to build it on install or not
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i build it with sudo m-a a-i sysprof-module
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that should work then
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: now i have a profile: http://pastebin.com/EyB9s0H1
<bdrung> what does it tell me?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> is it firefox or X that's using all the CPU? it looks like it's Xorg
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: it's X - i can't change the application while it lags
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<chrisccoulson> i think it would be worth reporting this upstream
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: upstream bug reporting guidelines?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Bug_writing_guidelines
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i found a bunch of these in the dmesg output: [176590.643408] radeon 0000:01:00.0: ffff8800b1e72800 reserve failed for wait
<chrisccoulson> bdrung - interesting, so it could be a driver issue too :/
<chrisccoulson> would be nice to figure out what triggers that, but i'm not sure how
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i assume that it's a driver issue (because i can't reproduce it on intel graphic hardware)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, those messages do suggest that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to preview my call for testing e-mail to the team ML or should I just send it?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - feel free to just send it, i don't think i need to look at it first :)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't check if things finished building yet actually
<chrisccoulson> i think i flooded the buildd's a bit today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: eh, build1 to build2 shouldn't be too noticable anyways
<chrisccoulson> it's ok, it's built on all the arch's we care about :)
<chrisccoulson> it's still building on ia64, and i don't think anyone cares about that
<micahg> err, I forgot to update the locales for lucid...maybe I can get to that before the release is pushed otherwise, I'll just SRU it
<chrisccoulson> do they need updating?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we might be able to pick up another language, definitely some string updates
<micahg> the one in the PPA ATM will work though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm too concerned about that, we can update those after the security update
<chrisccoulson> and do lucid + maverick at the same time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only thing I was concerned about actually was using the maverick package in lucid for the translations since the path changed
<micahg> but if your upgrade testing didn't break I guess it's ok
<chrisccoulson> well, i use an english locale ;)
<micahg> jdstrand: are you planning any non-english upgrade tests?
<jdstrand> micahg: I don't normally. I can if there is something you think is broken. but if that is the case, I encourage you to test first ;)
 * micahg is thinking it might be safer to just upgrade the existing lucid package to 3.1.2 or 3.1.7
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I have a new package for you in the morning will that be enough time for sufficient staging before releasing to Lucid?
<micahg> or should I just wait to see if anyone reports any issues?
<jdstrand> fta: are you aware that chromium is now calling pdf files 'dangerous'?
<jdstrand> "This type of file can harm your computer. Are you sure you want to download case_Contact.pdf?"
<jdstrand> [Discard] [Save]
<chrisccoulson> it should be "This type of file can harm your computer if you view it in Adobe Reader" :)
<micahg> supposedly Reader has a sandbox in Windows with version 10
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll test a non-english locale now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I probably should have a lucid VM set up
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that now i've had enough of angry bird ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - language packs work ok, i just tried french
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, then I'll just plan to SRU all 3 versions based on the maverick/natty packaging
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> charlie-tca is happy about TB 3.1.x in Lucid, gives him something to trumpet in the next point release
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg> 10.04.3 will be more fun with FF 4.x
<micahg> maybe :-/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-07
<fta> mdeslaur, hi, do you know if the last Quagga vulnerability impacts bgpd?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure how busy you are, but feel free to do the tbird build3 upload if you have a few spare minutes :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm on vacation today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, enjoy your day off I was wondering where you were, I guess I should've answered some questions during the -desktop meeting :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll do it later tonight, thanks
<chrisccoulson> oh, what questions were there?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just a mention of couchdb
<chrisccoulson> oh, that should be fixed now :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think they were just saying some other work was blocked because of it before
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-08
<micahg> _Tsk_: good morning, does the support crew ML discuss bugs affecting users A?TM
<_Tsk_> no
<_Tsk_> but we could
<micahg> Usul: k, then I guess it's not really for me then, I guess I technically don't "support" users, but rather insure as close to bug free as we can get
<_Tsk_> yes for that we use mdat and tag the post with [tb-qa] in the subject
<micahg> what is mdat, I keep seeing that
<_Tsk_> mozilla.dev.apps.thunderbird - sorry I thougt you knew
<micahg> oh, yes, I'm familiar with the gruop
<micahg> just diidn't connect the two :-/
<_Tsk_> I mean I thought youhad made the connection
 * micahg needs to upload 3.1.7 build 3 to natty and go to sleep
<fta> cyphermox_, hi, rahhhh, n-m once again messed up with my sendmail servers (because of its /etc/hosts crazy changes)
<cyphermox_> fta, that's what I'm working on today
<fta> oh, great
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hi! what is the status of tbird build3?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, oh, i just need to upload it now
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that now
<jdstrand> thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, ok, uploaded now
<jdstrand> thanks
<micahg> jdstrand: do you have a minute for a PM?
<jdstrand> micahg: a PM?
 * jdstrand racks brain for meaning of 'PM'
<micahg> jdstrand: private messsage
<jdstrand> micahg: go ahead
<janimo> after unpacking the tb source package how do I add a new patch? quilt and edit-patch both complain. How do I unpack the tarball first?
<janimo> I did not find it described in the wiki
<janimo> micahg: ^
<micahg> janimo: ./debian/rules patch
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you still see the unexpected load on your desktop? if so, please add a comment in bug 683959, i feel alone there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 683959 in linux (Ubuntu) "unexpected load with 0% CPU and no activity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683959
<BUGabundo> yo
<janimo> micahg: any special QUILT_PATCHES settings in ~/.quiltrc ? Patches in debian/patches are relative to build-tree.
<micahg> janimo: yes, there should be a note in the README.Source
<micahg> :( no readme
<micahg> janimo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541162/
<micahg> that's from firefox, but should basically be the same
<janimo> ok, I saw that rune in patchsys-quilt.mk as well
<janimo> but it seems strange as qult in cdbs runs with --quiltrx /dev/null
<janimo> ok, quite a custom workflow - the flexibility of quilt
<micahg> janimo: yes, we might be able to fix some of that when we switch to source format 3
<janimo> micahg: great to hear that. Anything planned yet, or stoping the switch?
<micahg> janimo: time, it's not critical for this cycle, but we'd like to do it, also the tools are currently set up to use CDBS, so those have to be ported as well
<janimo> which tools do you mean?
<janimo> somehitng outside the package?
<micahg> janimo: mozilla-devscripts
<janimo> is this in debian too or ubuntu specific?
<micahg> janimo: it's shared between Ubuntu and Debian, but the packaging for Firefox and Thunderbird are Ubuntu specific
<janimo> micahg: I still get .pc dirs is that expected?
<micahg> janimo: where?  you should get the .pc dir in build-tree/mozilla
<janimo> there indeed
<micahg> yep
<janimo> but is not the debian/patches the only patch dir?
<janimo> why the QUILT_PATCHES settings then?
<micahg> janimo: not for quilt, debian/patches is where the actual patch is, .pc is where stuff gets applied so it can be reverted
<janimo> ok
<micahg> .pc is like a working copy
 * janimo tries again with renewed confidence
<janimo> micahg: debian/rules pre-build + debian/rules apply-patches is the same as debian/rules patch ?
<janimo> they seem to have the same result
<janimo> I finally got a new patch under debian/patches
<micahg> janimo: might be,  idk offhand
<janimo> before debuild -S do I need to do anythng else?
<janimo> the debdiff adds some files under debian/ as well like the manpage
<janimo> do I need a quilt pop -a after refresh?
<micahg> janimo: in theory, debuild -S should clean that
<micahg> janimo: could you use this to refresh the patch? quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps
<janimo> ok
<micahg> that'll just make it look like the other patches
<janimo> micahg: so there are 4 generated files in debian/ that do not go away with debian/rules clean
<janimo> and they show up in the debdiff
<janimo> I can delete them by hand but there must be a better way
<janimo> manpage, tbird.sh postinst and prerm
<micahg> janimo: that would be a bug then :(
<janimo> 3 of those are creatd from .in files
<micahg> janimo: yep, please file a bug if you like, patches welcome, I can fix it later tonight otherwise
<janimo> I'll first have to bult test my patch
<janimo> before sending it
<micahg> janimo: ok, don't worry about those files then
<micahg> janimo: I actually need to gut the Thunderbird packaging to bring it in line with the changes chrisccoulson made to the Firefox packaging
<janimo> it sure needs a shekup
<janimo> shakeup
<micahg> that'll probably wait until the end of the month when I have some time off
<chrisccoulson> i was going to do that soon ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you have time, otherwise, I was going to have it ready before the next 3.3 alpha which is scheduled for mid January
<micahg> I don't think we need to do too much for the 3.1 branch, but for thunderbird-trunk I think it should be cleaned up
<janimo> micahg: I fixed those uncleaned files, will add to the debdiff
<micahg> janimo: great, thanks, i'll massage that into the bzr commits
<janimo> so bzr merge request is preferred over debdiff?
<micahg> janimo: up to you, it actually makes it easier to give attribution, but I'll take it in any form :)
<micahg> janimo: if you do a bzr merge, please make it one commit per change
<cyphermox> fta, good news, I just finished writing a patch to disable NM touching /etc/hosts. I'll do some more cleanup and testing tonight and should be ready to upload soonish
<fta> cyphermox, excellent! thank you
<janimo> I'll attach the debdiff for review for now, in the meantime I am testing the package  building on armel
<asac> fta: there?
<asac> fta: perl -ne 'if (/^Exec=(.+)$/) { $f = (split "/", $ARGV)[-1]; print "$f\t$1\n"; }' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop > $I.new || rm -f $I.new
<asac> if i want to include StartupWMClass= from the .desktop file as well in a third column ;)
<asac> what is the statement?
<asac> damn shitty bamf.index shit
<fta> asac, hi
<asac> hey ;)
<fta> asac, what are you trying to achieve?
 * asac is trying to fix unity to allow keep firefox dailies in launcher ;)
<asac> they dont use StartupWMClass but try to guess whether a window belongs to a .desktop file by matching WINDOW_CLASS to the .desktop file name
<asac> and they create the bamf.index file so it doesnt need to parse all desktop files
<asac> so what i want is to also include StartupWMClass=$VALUE
<asac> in $I.new
<asac> as a third column if that is available in .desktop ;)
<asac> and i found this perl statement which is easy for this case, but i dont know how to make an optional multiline match to include StartupWMClass=(.+)
<asac> if its .desktop ... if not just omit it
<fta> oh, ok. let's see.
<asac> and make print "$f\t$1\t$2\n"
<asac> but $2 is optional and only if StartupWMClass is in .desktop ;)
<asac> so atm:
<asac> perl -ne 'if (/^Exec=(.+)$/) { $f = (split "/", $ARGV)[-1]; print "$f\t$1\n"; }' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop  | pastebinit
<asac> http://pastebin.com/VDRLCjgx
<asac> but for firefox-4.0.desktop i want another column that has "Minefield" in it basically
<asac> strange that there is no StartupWMClass for openoffice btw in its .desktop
<asac> guess it just takes too long to start anyway ;)
<janimo> micahg: ok, arm build got past where it used to error so that is good
<micahg> janimo: cool, do you have time to do a full build?
<fta> asac, the way it's written, it couldn't be multiline, it nees to be rewritten
<janimo> the build is progressing now
<janimo> but takes a log of time on arm
<fta> asac, let me try another way
<micahg> janimo: should take around 5.5 hours
<janimo> it's 2 AM here so I'll only know for sure tomorrow
<micahg> janimo: can you add DEP-3 tags for the patch? http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<janimo> but I am almost cretain it works since I have make -k before and this was the only issue
<janimo> never used DEP 3 before
<micahg> janimo: ok, well, do you want to ping me in the morning to let me know, I can at least commit to the dailies tonight, but I'd rather be sure it completes before uploading to teh archive
<asac> fta: we can rewrite this ... its ugly anyway ;)
<micahg> janimo: I don't want to scare you away ;)
<asac> i was about to write a C file to do this ... but then i thought of mr. magic perl fta ;)
<janimo> micahg: well, it is a bit tedious indeed
<janimo> :)
<micahg> janimo: we're just trying to make patches in teh archive have proper references
<janimo> ah, ok
<micahg> janimo: I can take care of that if it's too much
<micahg> janimo: I appreciate the patch, my guess is it would've taken me at least half a day to figure it out
<janimo> I added a reference to a patch
<janimo> I figured it out then saw it was done for xulrunner in some other platform
<janimo> I looked at other simliar fixes for thumb2 failures and a guideline in the wiki
<janimo> about thumb2 porting
<asac> bummer i also need to add a token because Exec can be multi token itself
<asac> well ... maybe Exec=([^ ]+)
<asac> to cut of that early in the process ;)
<asac> but will tweak it
<asac> or add a special token like WM_CLASS:$2
<fta> asac, perl -ne '/^(.*?)=(.*)/; $$d{$ARGV}{$1} = $2; END { for $f (keys %$d) { printf "%s\t%s%s\n", $f =~ m{.*/([^/]+)$}, $$d{$f}{'Exec'}, $$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'} ? "\t$$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'}" : "" } }' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop  ?
<fta> oh, you don't want the full Exec
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-09
<fta> then perl -ne '/^(.*?)=(\S+)/; $$d{$ARGV}{$1} = $2; END { for $f (keys %$d) { printf "%s\t%s%s\n", $f =~ m{.*/([^/]+)$}, $$d{$f}{'Exec'}, $$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'} ? "\t$$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'}" : "" } }' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> no its fine
<asac> i will add BAMF_WM_CLASS::$$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'}"
<asac> so i can parse it
<fta> k
<asac> let me try
<asac> ok perl -ne '/^(.*?)=(.*)/; $$d{$ARGV}{$1} = $2; END { for $f (keys %$d) { printf "%s\t%s%s\n", $f =~ m{.*/([^/]+)$}, $$d{$f}{'Exec'},$$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'} ? "\tBAMF_WM_CLASS::$$d{$f}{'StartupWMClass'}" : "" } }' /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<asac> seems to work ;)
<asac> fun!
<asac> thats what they deserve in their post.inst for creating a bamf.index under /usr/share... ;)
<asac> instead of /var ;)
<asac> ok let me try ;)
<asac> BAMF_WM_CLASS::Chromium-browser
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok lets see
<asac> the  bamf.index looks okaish
<asac> ok seems to work ;)
 * asac double checks, cleans it up an pushes to ppa and branch
<asac> 01:24 < asac> ok now it works ;)
<asac> 01:24 < asac> ChrisCoulson: debdiff bamf_0.2.58-0ubuntu2.dsc bamf_0.2.58-0ubuntu2.asac1.dsc  | pastebinit
<asac> 01:24 < asac> http://pastebin.com/021mPXmu
<asac> 01:24 < asac> also pushed lp:~asac/bamf/match-apps-by-startup-wm-class
<asac> 01:24 < asac> and uploaded to ppa:asac/ppa
<asac> fta: ^
<asac> thanks a bunch!!
<asac> chromium-browser also still works ;)
<asac> and gwibber
<asac> guess thats enough
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^ ;)
<asac> bloody bastards ;)
<fta> :)
<asac> relieve!!
<asac> can keep firefox in launcher
<asac> dailies!!
<asac> relief i guess
<fta> i don't even see chromium in unity, yet it's my default gnome browser
<asac> well ... now you can "keep in launcher" once you have it started ;)
<asac> you could do that before for chromium, but not for our daily codenames now i figured ;)
<fta> asac, in case you missed it: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/Chromium-l10n-announce.html  (it's a draft, dpm was supposed to announce that last monday)
<asac> thats rocking awesome
<fta> asac, and part of it is about to land upstream: http://codereview.chromium.org/5606007/
<fta> jcastro, ^^
<asac> fta: you also fixed the upstreaming process for it, right?
<fta> asac, what do you mean?
<asac> fta: feeding back translations from ubuntu to upstream?
<asac> or is that still open?
<fta> asac, i provide them a folder with both patches and patched files
<asac> right
<asac> is that in the text?
<fta> asac, so there's a manual action needed to land those in trunk
<fta> the blog? no, but i didn't write it, dpm did
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/
<fta> i should also find a way to report bogus strings to the translators: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<asac> right
<asac> but at least you can provide patches ;)
<asac> that can be included with some manual effort
<fta> they still need to wait in codereview
<asac> right
<asac> fta: you and dpm worked on this?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541225/
<asac> anything i should add in my blogpost i was about to fire ;)
<asac> fta: fta and dpm ... or fta with help of dpm ;)?
<asac> your call
<fta> asac, well, i did it: https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head
<asac> kk
<asac> but i guess he supported you ;)
<asac> i can drop him compltely
<fta> he's been supporting me :)
<fta> especially with the lp bugs against rosetta
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541226/
<asac> so i include the rosetta team in the final sentence i guess
<asac> fta: ok more fta centric again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541228/
<asac> :)
<asac> you have veto right for 3 minutes
<asac> then i send it out
<fta> (ie, he pushed the lp devs for me, because they hate me)
<fta> yep, ok
<asac> "ubuntu community translates chromium-browser" is the titel
<fta> (sorry, router crashed)
<asac> ubuntu community translations for chromium-browser
<asac> rather ;)
<asac> "ubuntu community translations for chromium browser"
<fta> yep, fine
<asac> kk
<asac> http://asacasa.tumblr.com/post/2148396000/ubuntu-community-translations-for-chromium-browser
<fta> asac, seems i can write in python now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-tools.head/files  :)
<asac> lol
<asac> well done
<asac> ok i have to go to bed in a bit ... was on first call at 6am ;)
<fta> doh
<jcastro> fta: man that is so awesome
<jcastro> fta: when do you expect it to land? Like, soon this week or after?
<fta> jcastro, what, the upstream patch? it needs a +1 from one of the subscribees
<jcastro> ok
<fta> jcastro, otherwise, it's already in our repos, lucid up to natty
<jcastro> high five!
<fta> for us, it's fully automatic now
<fta> it lands in all 4 ppas too, daily
<fta> ohh! http://blog.chromium.org/2010/12/new-crankshaft-for-v8.html
<janimo> micahg: tbird build succeeded on arm with the debdiff applied
<micahg> janimo: great, thanks, I'll get it uploaded later this evening, I need to go to sleep soon
<janimo> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> janimo: is your name in the changelog so I can give you proper attribution?
<janimo> yes, it is a regular debian/changelog entry
<micahg> janimo: ok, great, thanks
<asac> chrisccoulson: when can i try global menu in the dailies
<asac> or wont that be available in maverick dailies?
<fta> jdstrand, hi, Chromium 8.0.552.224 including a handful of security fixes expected soon (most probably later today)
<jdstrand> ugh
<jdstrand> ack
<jdstrand> that is an unfortunately fast turnaround
<Dimmuxx> Have anybody here tested Crankshaft yet?
<micah_netbook> chrisccoulson: we're ok for the release today, right?
<fta> Dimmuxx, they claim it's in the canary build, so i assume it's also in the daily builds so you can test it there
<fta> jdstrand, did rkhunter stop updating its database for each apt upgrade?
<jdstrand> fta: I don't know. mdeslaur, do I remember correctly that you looked at this at some point? ^
<fta> it worked fine until 2 days ago
<fta> in my last daily report, most of coreutils is reported as having a different hash
<fta> fortunately, it matches an upgrade
<fta> otherwise, i would have been more than worried
<mdeslaur> jdstrand, fta: isn't that a manual cron job that you have to set up?
<fta> it's not a post-upgrade apt task??
 * mdeslaur doesn't know
<fta> yep, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/90rkhunter
<fta> oh, that upgrade changed my /etc/default/rkhunter
<fta> grrr
<mdeslaur> fta: where did 90rkhunter come from?
<mdeslaur> ah, maintainer script
<mdeslaur> fta: looks like you know more about it than me :)
<mdeslaur> fta: With the powers invested in me, I hereby declare you the rkhunter Expert!
<mdeslaur> :)
<fta> lol
<fta> jcastro, fyi, mandriva is interested by our community translations for chromium
<jcastro> nice
<jcastro> anyone from debian?
<jcastro> fta: is spot still doing chromium for fedora? maybe he might be interested.
<fta> jcastro, i think spot is still on it. dpm sent a email today to all the known chromium maintainers (i pointed him to a list)
<fta> an
<jcastro> oh ok, awesome
<jcastro> fta: have you had a chance to try that crankshaft thing?
<fta> jcastro, not sure. as i said earlier: "they claim it's in the canary build, so i assume it's also in the daily builds so you can test it there"
<jcastro> ah sorry, must have missed your previous response
<fta> ~3h ago
<asac> fta: heh. so i posted the translation NEWS even before it was officially annonuced ;)
<asac> fta: you tricked me into believing i was late :-P
<micahg> jdstrand: looks like it was released, it's on the feed from Distrowatch
<jdstrand> I don't see it on http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/ yet
<micahg> http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/
<jdstrand> but clearly it is coming
<fta> asac, did I? i said dpm was supposed to announce it ealier this week
<fta> asac, btw, mandriva contacted me today
<fta> asac, and some guys to add new langs
<fta> asac, ..so it's working :)
<asac> nice
<asac> nice
<asac> awesome
<asac> its just funny that dpm's blog post got on planet _after_ i posted my entry suspecting that it might be old news ;)
<asac> hope i didnt steal the show ... :)
<fta> asac, he posted it after you did, he was 4 days late
<asac> right.... his fault :)
<fta> asac, but that's not important, you woke him up
<asac> guess jono woke him up ;)
<asac> after seeing my post :-P
<asac> just kidding
<asac> thanks!
<fta> now, i need to put the desktop file in there too, somehow
<micahg> fta: can you get upstream to accept a generic desktop file?
<fta> micahg, they already have one
<micahg> Mozilla's been kicking around the idea
<micahg> oh
<micahg> fta: so why not translate that?
<fta> it's gogle-chrome
<micahg> fta: I meant chromium upstream .desktop file :)
<fta> hm, seems they are generating it from C++ now
<fta> asac, any idea what it takes to fix bug 641126?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641126 in chromium (and 1 other project) "unresolvable R_ARM_THM_CALL relocation (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641126
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can we use the GRE /etc file to get the path for mozjs?  (i.e. install it in the mozjs package, source it, and use GRE_PATH in scripts)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - hmmm, possibly. but that file really is for the XPCOM glue to use. do we need to do that?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: need?, no, but I figured that would save us from creating a which-mozjs script
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b7 in Natty (and Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4) | Seamonkey 2.0.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.13 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Stable PPA | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-10
<greg-g> I need help describing a bug so I can make sure I'm not reporting a duplicate. Here we go:
<greg-g> I have my email filered by imapfilter every 3 minutes, sometimes TBird gets new messages during a time when a message is in my inbox and not yet filtered. It shows up there to be expected. However, later when the message has been filtered to the right folder, in TBird it now shows up in both locations.
<greg-g> This is with 3.3a1, btw.
<greg-g> I know to report it upstream, but, I just have no idea how to make that a simple bug title/search for a possible duplicate
<micahg> greg-g: we don't have 3.3a1 packaged yet
<micahg> ok
<micahg> :)
<greg-g>  :)
<greg-g> I'm at a lose as "duplicate" brings up way too many search results :/
<greg-g> loss, even
<greg-g> oh well, I'll just report it upstream and hopefully someone can help me refine my bug title :)
<micahg> greg-g: mozilla 573729 seems close
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 573729 in Filters "Race condition when two TB instances on different computers move messages based on filters - messages get duplicated." [Major,Resolved: incomplete] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573729
<micahg> also mozilla 519083
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 519083 in Filters "message duplicated when copied or moved from filter" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519083
 * greg-g is reading
 * micahg will bbiab
<greg-g> yeah, that first one looks almost related, but that results in two messages being in FilteredFolder, not one being in the original location and one being in the folder. I suspect it is something to do with IMAP-IDLE from that bug though.
 * greg-g tests turning IDLE off
<greg-g> no, not an IDLE issue :/
<greg-g> micahg: just in case you are curious: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=618201
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 618201 in General "Messages stays in Inbox after imapfilter moves it to another folder" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> greg-g: I added you to my watch list, I'll try to keep an eye on the progress
<micahg> greg-g: hopefully by next month we'll have 3.3 builds
<greg-g> micahg: rock, I look forward to it. I'm just getting a jump on testing ;)
<vish> micahg: hi, why do we not enable FF's smooth-scrolling by default?
<vish> well, it does seem to use more CPU here.. but is that the problem for everyone?
<micahg> vish: no idea, I saw a bug for it recently
<micahg> vish: I can look into it
<vish> micahg: yea, hence the Q
<vish> micahg: thanks. :)
<vish> i was testing with smooth-scrolling and it does cause X freeze for me.. but that might just be a bug in my graphics..
<micahg> chrisccoulson: please push xulrunner-1.9.2.head changelog when you get a chance, I'll fix the arm FTBFS in natty afterwards
<dpm> fta, another complete translation: the Simplified Chinese team just told me they've finished translating Chromium: https://translations.launchpad.net/chromium-browser :-)
<fta> \o/
<fta> dpm, jcastro: i've been told that the guy working on packaging chromium-os (not chrome-os) is interested by merging our translations
<jcastro> !
<fta> hm, bug 688492
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688492 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Not rendering Thai or Lao correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688492
<fta> dpm, ^^ is that something you're familiar with?
<dpm> fta, ah great to hear that (chromium-os)! I'm not familiar with font rendering. I'd suggest jtv to file a bug against upstream, as he's more knowledgeable on this than I am
<fta> dpm, btw, i've slightly improved the error logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<fta> dpm, how can we get the translator's attention to fix those?
<fta> dpm, i can sure fix this kind of trivial errors but i'd prefer the translators to be aware of those mistakes
<dpm> fta, sorry for the delay. An e-mail to the launchpad-translators list with CC to ubuntu-translators would work. You can send it yourself or if you tell me what should be on the e-mail I can do it for your you if you like
<fta> dpm, where can i find the full emails?
<dpm> or wait a sec, we can perhaps get the pt-br ones fixed straight away, by pinging someone on IRC
<dpm> fta, launchpad-translators AT lists DOT launchpad DOT net and ubuntu-translators AT lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<fta> thanks
<dpm> fta, the Brazilian guys are looking at it right now, I couldn't find anyone from the German team online
<dpm> so it seems now pt-br translations are fixed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-12-12
<duryodhan> hi I don't really want the daily builds, but I do want to use firefox 4.0; is there a way I can get the scheduled 'beta' releases that mozilla puts out ?
<micahg> duryodhan: the PPA should be listed in the /topic
<duryodhan> micahg: I have the ppa but my apt-get upgrade keeps getting the latest nightly
<duryodhan> micahg: I only want relatively stable betas and not nightlies
<micahg> duryodhan: no, there's a beta PPA
<duryodhan> micahg: damn ... thanks a lot.. I feel dumb :D
<duryodhan> micahg: I was looking at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> duryodhan: right, in the /topic for this channel is a link to the beta PPA
<duryodhan> micahg: yeah found it .. I kinda assumed it was the same PPA that I had found using Google .. sorry for the trouble
<micahg> duryodhan: np
<duryodhan> micahg: if you have a few minutes to tell me how to downgrade from the nightly packet to the beta , that would be great too
<micahg> which release are you on?
<duryodhan> lucid
<duryodhan> I am thinking of the following steps
<duryodhan> remove mozilla-daily ppa, add firefox-next ppa (the beta only one)
<duryodhan> use apt-cache showpkg firefox-4.0
<micahg> duryodhan: there's a program in lucid-backports called ppa-purge which can help
<duryodhan> ohh
<micahg> use ppa-purge on the daily PPA, remove the daily PPA, add the beta PPA, and install firefox-4.0
<micahg> I think that should work
<duryodhan> micahg: I looked up ppa-purge .. if I understand it right, if I remove the mozilla-daily repo and add firefox-next ppa, and run ppa-puge on mozilla-daily ppa then it should go to firefox-next version
<duryodhan> I am concerned since I don't want to remove firefox-4.0 , which might happen since its not in official repos
<micahg> duryodhan: run ppa-purge before removing the daily PPA, you'll remove firefox-4.0 and then reinstall it from the beta PPA
<duryodhan> micahg: hmm .. wouldn't removing the firefox-4.0 package make things go bad ?
<micahg> duryodhan: why?  just make sure it's not running when you do it
<duryodhan> ohh
<duryodhan> ok thanks let me try
<duryodhan> damn
<duryodhan> crap The following packages have unmet dependencies:   firefox-4.0: Depends: firefox-4.0-core (= 4.0~b7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfn~lucid3) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<duryodhan> for the repository mentioned in the /topic
<micahg> duryodhan: that should be in the PPA
<duryodhan> hmm
<duryodhan> seems ppa-purge didn't remove firefox-4.0-core for me
<duryodhan> anyways removing it by hand seems to work
<duryodhan> thanks a lot for your help
<micahg> duryodhan: you can add firefox-4.0-core=4.0~b7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~mfn~lucid3 to the apt-get line
<duryodhan> I think the right thing to do would have been to add the firefox-next ppa and then run ppa purge
<micahg> duryodhan: no, you wanted to purge the other PPA
<duryodhan> micahg: I removed firefox-4.0 and then ran apt-get install firefox-4.0 which worked
<duryodhan> yeah
<duryodhan> but I think what happened is
<duryodhan> that since there was no firefox-4.0 in the default repo
<duryodhan> it didn't downgrade/remove firefox-4.0
<duryodhan> it downgraded firefox-3.*
<micahg> should've been sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<duryodhan> hmm I did ppa-purge ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<micahg> that might work, idk, is it fixed now?
<duryodhan> looking at how ppa-purge seems to work, I am pretty sure it would have downgraded to the beta version if I had that ppa in
<duryodhan> yeah its working now :)
<duryodhan> thanks a lot !
<micahg> duryodhan: great, np
<Milos_SD> HI
<Milos_SD> Why are addons on addon-bar aligned to the left, and not to the right as they were?
<Milos_SD> it is on Firefox 4
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun o/
<chrisccoulson> m'eh, i'm gong to have to provide 2 builds of my global menu extension, i can't do one build that will work in both ffox and tbird :(
<chrisccoulson> **going
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, they're 2 different xul branches
 * micahg was hoping for TB 3.3 in Natty, but no guarantee
<fta> wow, the Galician translators went from 0% to 96% in 2 days (+3000 strings)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, got disconnected there
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could you please push up the changelog for xulrunner-1.9.2.head?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do. sorry, i thought i did that already :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the release tag doesn't seem to be there
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, done now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> I'll have to upload the fix for Seamonkey and xulrunner later tonight
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-05
<joelesko> micahg: not sure what you mean about an oneiric release. I tested the current build of seamonkey on lucid through oneiric. It builds and other have tested as well.
<joelesko> micahg: I've been using the current 2.5 seamonkey from my ppa on maverick and oneiric as my daily browser.
<micahg> joelesko: just a merge with your changes from your merge into the .head branch proposed as a merge into the .oneiric branch (or did I not create that yet)?
<micahg> joelesko: also, would you want to wait 2 more weeks to update seamonkey in oneiric to get 2.6 or would you be willing to test 2.5?
<micahg> joelesko: so, the thing is, with security updates, you want to test the binaries on the release they're built for in case there are any platform specific bugs
<micahg> joelesko: I need to prepare a short list of functionality for you or someone else to test before it would be able to go to -updates/-security in the stable release
<micahg> once we fix the various remaining packaging issues in precise, we can do an update for lucid-natty as well (I don't like to do too many updates w/major packaging changes)
<kevke> Hey peeps, maybe someone knows about this issue, even google does not get it. My Thunderbird keeps polling http://solvians-push1.www.gs.de/public/index.html
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<gnomefreak> any plans on updating the daily chromium PPA for Precise?
<FernandoMiguel> aren't they already?
<FernandoMiguel> oh they aren't
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, i guess i'll get around to that at some point soon
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> FernandoMiguel: no its not
<chrisccoulson> i haven't used chromium for quite a while now, so i just forgot to do it ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont use it as default but i do use it maybe 1/2 the time
<gnomefreak> default is ff-trunk
<gnomefreak> here is a good read: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/243541/seven_changes_to_watch_for_in_ubuntu_1204_precise_pangolin.html
<gnomefreak> ok im out i keep dozing off
<FernandoMiguel> I went to chrome instead
<FernandoMiguel> maybe we should drop it
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, perhaps we should, although I probably wouldn't take that decision ;)
<chrisccoulson> most people in canonical seem to use chrome as well
<chrisccoulson> which is pretty depressing tbh
<FernandoMiguel> right now, we have very little to gain
<FernandoMiguel> vs the binary google provides
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: most of out attach come from two places
<chrisccoulson> if we dropped chromium, we'd never have the oh-so-fun chromium versus firefox sessions at UDS ;)
<FernandoMiguel> one the awesome work done by fta
<FernandoMiguel> two  we using chromium way before there was a chrome for linux
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: none of those two verifies now
<FernandoMiguel> I have no idea what does are
<mdeslaur> well, building chromium with the ubuntu toolchain has security advantages
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> I don't know that it is true that 'most people in canonical use chromium'
<jdstrand> FernandoMiguel: fta's work lives on actually-- at least in some sort of automated builds aiui
<jdstrand> that might just be for stable
<FernandoMiguel> true
<jdstrand> micahg would know best
<jdstrand> well, and chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the automated builds continue, but the chromium ones are on life support really
 * micahg will fix that soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to fix the CHromium FTBFS this week and ask you to enable precise :)
<keffie_jayx> hey all, I wanna help out
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-06
<joelesko> micahg: I remove proposal from lp:seamonkey and proposed against mozillateam/seamonkey.oneiric
<joelesko> micahg: I hope that is what you meant. I would be happy to test on oneiric and there are others that would as well.
<micahg> joelesko: um, that's not what I meant I don't think, I meant a second merge proposal for oneiric, is that what you did?
<joelesko> I don't think so. I proposed against lp:~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey.oneiric
<joelesko> That is the only branch I saw with oneiric.
<joelesko> Sorry, I'm still a little confused about the work flow.
<micahg> joelesko: right, we need one against .head to go into precise, then one to go into oneiric, can you repropose the branch for precise (let's make sure it builds), then we can push to oneiric?
<micahg> joelesko: sorry for the confusion
<joelesko> So do I just update the change log for precise? I haven't tested that yet, although I don't think there will be issues.
<micahg> joelesko: yeah, that's where the update needs to go first (and I can do that tonight)
<joelesko> micahg: great. I'll take care of it right now.
<micahg> joelesko: thanks
<micahg> keffie_jayx: great!  what type of stuff can you help with?  (bugs, testing, packaging)?
<joelesko> micahg: submitted proposal against .head for precise. I also built package for precise and uploaded to my ppa.
<joelesko> micahg: do I need to test on precise first before change can go to oneiric?
<micahg> joelesko: no, I don't think so, if oneiric tests out ok, I'm fine pushing even if precise if broken w/the same codebase (but we're trying to not leave the devel release broke this cycle, so if it is broke, we should try to fix it)
<joelesko> micahg: ok. It's already building on i386. Last time it took like 2 days to build. I think something was wrong with launchpad builder in November
<joelesko> micahg: 2.5 builds on karmic through precise
<joelesko> micahg: let me know when you want it tested.
<micahg> joelesko: karmic has been dead for 6 months :)
<joelesko> mint people asked for karmic
<micahg> joelesko: well, their Desktop isn't getting security updates anymore, idk why they'd care about an updated browser
<micahg> unless the mint people are patching CVEs for karmic :)
<joelesko> micahg: I don't know either. Since launchpad was still able to build it, I submitted it.
<joelesko> I should say mint users.
<joelesko> That was a mod I put in the rules to check if version was less than 10.10, not to use the new asm instructions.
<joelesko> I was suprised to see that seamonkey did build and when I tested it, it worked.
<joelesko> I'll create my precise test vm tonight to try SM on it.
<micahg> ok, is that patch included in the precise merge or in a local folder?
<joelesko> It's part of the rules file. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-beta/revision/266
<joelesko> micahg: When you get a chance, can you create the beta branch?
<micahg> joelesko: yeah, sorry, thought I did that
<joelesko> micahg: Let me know when it's done and I can propose my beta branch. The beta has all the seperate commits like you requested.
<micahg> ok, I'll push a branch after I merge the precise chnge
<micahg> *change
<joelesko> great. thanks
<micahg> joelesko: does the beta branch have the individual commits for the precise stuff as well?
<micahg> I notice your 3 commits in the .head merge look all very large
<joelesko> Except for the last 2 where I changed from UNRELEASED to oneiric and precise
<micahg> that should really stay UNRELEASED until you're sure no changes need to be made :)
<micahg> I'll just roll them back
<joelesko> The 2 last commits were small.
<micahg> ok, let me push the beta branch then so we can keep the history
<micahg> joelesko: lp:~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-beta.head
<joelesko> I proposed my beta to beta.head
<joelesko> micahg: In order to build the release, the config/branch.mk file will need to be updated in order to pull from release channel instead of the beta channel.
<joelesko> Wasn't sure how you normally handle that. I did it after the beta merge into the dev branch.
<micahg> ok, that was your second to last commit in the release branch, right?
<joelesko> Yes
<micahg> joelesko: well, it shouldn't be in future diffs, so the first merge, I usually manually back it out with a comment, then it shouldn't show up anymore
<joelesko> oh, duh.. how do I do the blush character...
 * micahg doesn't remember...
<micahg> pidgin made these things easier
<joelesko> I always like simple solutions. Thanks micahg
<joelesko> So should I cancel the propose on the .head branch? It's really all in the beta.
<micahg> joelesko: sure, that's fine
<joelesko> micahg: this is starting to make sense. I like how you had me do the atomic commits on the beta and didn't want them to get lost with the .head merge
<joelesko> I thought the entire changelog needed to be in each atomic commit for the .head release
<micahg> nope :), individual commits make it easier to cherry pick and revert
<joelesko> micahg: agree. I thought that is what you wanted.
<joelesko> I cancelled the propose on the .head release. Tomorrow, I'll start on 2.6b
<micahg> joelesko: ok, sounds good
<joelesko> micahg: so can I pretty much just stay on the beta and you and handle the merge to the .head release till I have a better understanding of hoe you do it?
<joelesko> *how
<micahg> joelesko: let's coordinate the weekend before release (Dec 18 or so) if that's ok, I'd prefer to hand that off to you as well :)
<joelesko> Ok, I'm up for that. I'll be on holiday so my schedule will be open
<micahg> cool, thanks
<micahg> joelesko: BTW, you might want to set DEBFULLNAME in ~/.bashrc so it shows up in your changelog
<joelesko> thank you. Updated DEBFULLNAME
<micahg> joelesko: BTW, in bazaar.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-beta/revision/266 I think you meant 10.04, not 11.04, but I'm rolling that revision back as we shouldn't be taking patches for karmic (encouraging people to run unsecure operating systems is not something Mozilla does, nor should we)
<joelesko> micahg: I'm always happy to comply with that request. Just when someone asks and if it's a minor change and does not affect other releases, I'll put it in.
<joelesko> The beauty of open source.
<micahg> heh :), I'd just like to keep it out of our team branches, if you want to do it for your own PPA, that's your call :)
<joelesko> Well, on one of my systems I'm stuck on maverick till unity or gnome-shell gets a little better. Dual monitors and xpdf being totally broken is keeping it there
<micahg> joelesko: that's fine, maverick is supported until April
<micahg> both unity and gnome-shell in oneiric should be pretty solid
 * joelesko shivers and not just because it's cold :)
<joelesko> I do like both of them, just some issues with dual monitors and nvidia. Didn't like something with the layout and couldn't find a way to fix. gnome-shell was making some headway on it. Not sure about unity.
<micahg> joelesko: you should also watch out for commits like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-beta/revision/259, I usually do "clean up changelog" commits separately, so that fixes can be cherry picked (at least I think I do :))
<micahg> joelesko: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/seamonkey/seamonkey-beta/revision/261 seems wrong, Firefox needed the second patch that you dropped still to built on powerpc I believe
<micahg> joelesko: would you want to fix these issues before I merge?
<joelesko> I checked 261 against the upstream version and those patches were applied.
<joelesko> Agree on 259. I was getting used to new method of handling code.
<joelesko> micahg: How do you cherry pick commit in bzr?
<micahg> bzr diff -c REVNO
<joelesko> thanks
<micahg> joelesko: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/5847fed34267 and http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-release/file/463b6cbdef7c/js/src/Makefile.in#l439, were you thinking on the 2.6 beta?
<micahg> that patch landed in 9/2.6
<joelesko> I am almost positive when I looked at the source code of 2.5, those patches were already applied. If you try and apply them, you will see the build fails because they were applied.
<micahg> joelesko: right, that doesn't mean that they're necessarily applied upstream (unless it tells you that it's a reverse diff)
<joelesko> I believe that is what you get.
<micahg> hmm, did you have the correct 2.5 tarball?  could you have pulled a 2.6 beta by accident?
<joelesko> I pulled the tarball 3 times. Unless something is wrong with the python code
<micahg> that could be :), chrisccoulson has made a lot of changes to improve that code since your initial import (one of the reasons I'm not ready to backport this yet :))
<joelesko> ok. Going to get some zz's
<micahg> joelesko: ok, so, should we try again tomorrow evening or do you have another branch ready?
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, the work you're putting in to keeping seamonkey alive on ubuntu is greatly appreciated btw :)
<micahg> I'll second that :)
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: micahg said you made changes to the python downloader scripts. Where is the best place to look at them. The ones in SM seem like they have a problem.
<joelesko> I compared the release tar against the python checkout script and they are indeed different, not sure what would be causing that.
<joelesko> micahg:  chrisccoulson: Since I never plan to do nightlies, can I just pull the source tars from the mozilla repo?
<chrisccoulson> hi joelesko
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: hi
<chrisccoulson> the problem with using the upstream tarball is that you still need a script to strip some files from it (eg, windows executables, pyc files etc)
<chrisccoulson> and you also lose the ability to build translations too
<chrisccoulson> what differences are you finding?
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: there seems to be a problem with the way the package is built. micahg told me of an issue last night and when I checked he was correct
<joelesko> I did a diff against the original tar and the one that was generated and some files were pulled from the tip instead of the tag
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i know why :)
<joelesko> micahg said you changed the python scripts. What do I need to do to fix the seamonkey create-tarball?
<joelesko> you know why! That's great, this project is so confusing on where they pull all the code from.
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-trunk.head/revision/457?remember=455&compare_revid=455
<joelesko> no way. thanks!! That's where I messed up. I put an update -r after the do_exec.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson:  I'll fix the beta branch and try again. Thanks for the help
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any problem taking this extra hunk in the KDE patch on beta? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/885836/+attachment/2621902/+files/firefox_kde_savefile.patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885836 in opensuse "firefox-kde-support breaks right click > save image as..." [Medium,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> micahg, well, i don't really care too much about that patch, and i'm probably just going to drop it for precise anyway
<chrisccoulson> i don't particularly want to support that for 5 years
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, could you please guide debfx on what he needs to do (if this is in the realm of possibility) to get this upstream
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, it a functionality regression for natty upgraders, the problem is, I don't want to take the patch without beta coverage for the security update (since this is supposed to be where our major regression testing is happening)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I definitely agree about not wanting to carry it for 5 years
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, nightly sucks at the moment
<chrisccoulson> let's see if a restart fixes the constant stutters
<chrisccoulson> hah, 220MB with 20 tabs open
<chrisccoulson> beta that chrome!
<chrisccoulson> **beat
<FernandoMiguel> 14972       732990           20        60854K         1.2G       491.2M          1.2G       491.2M       fernando        fernando         6%       chrome
<FernandoMiguel> one tab olny
<FernandoMiguel> Browser	 Private	 Proportional
<FernandoMiguel> Chrome
<FernandoMiguel> 959,852k	143,829k
<FernandoMiguel> 14939	
<FernandoMiguel> Browser
<FernandoMiguel> 100,656k	106,582k
<FernandoMiguel> pick one LOL
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, can I merge the KDE fix for now to all the branches and we'll worry about whether or not to leave it on in precise later?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, I'm commit‌ting http://launchpadlibrarian.net/86490977/firefox_9.0~b4%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu1_9.0~b4%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz to the beta branch, do you want me to make the debian/control change anywhere else?
<chrisccoulson> sigh, i didn't even realize that had been uploaded
<chrisccoulson> it need to go to lp:firefox first
<chrisccoulson> all changes do, else they will disappear on the 20th :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, well, I just pushed to beta to keep the upload history
<micahg> I can push to lp:firefox and aurora as well
<micahg> we probably need a similar change for thunderbird I'm guessing unless it already has the dep
<debfx> chrisccoulson: *sigh* you don't think your intention to drop the kde integration patches might be worth sharing with kubuntu?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have any uncommitted changes on trunk?  I was going to push the locales fix
 * micahg just realized he did it wrong...
<chrisccoulson> micahg, probably not :)
<chrisccoulson> debfx, will you help keep this patch unbroken on the nightly builds?
<micahg> unpushed I mean (last entry I have is Nov 29)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that's the last one. the branch basically takes care of itself now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll push to trunk, aurora, and beta
<micahg> ok, firefox should be cleaned up for the locales thing now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when I get back later, I'll commit a fix for the latest powerpc failure for precise (I won't upload)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, is it worth trying to get these build failure fixes on aurora, or can we carry the patch for 6 more weeks?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-07
<micahg> asac: hi, do you want me to take care of your wv merge (you last touched it for the archive rebuild for armel in lucid)?
<chrisccoulson> ooh, someone sent me a extensions.sqlite
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ooh, maybe the bug can be fixed now :)
<chrisccoulson> well, it just confirms what i suspected, but it doesn't tell me why it happens ;)
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> ie, the compatibility information is out of date
<chrisccoulson> so either it's not being updated, or it's being overridden by an update ping from AMO
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any comment about whether or not I should try to get FTBFS fixes landed on aurora?
<asac> micahg: I dont even know what wv  is :)
<asac> micahg: so yeah. thanks!
<micahg> asac: ok, I'll take care of it :)
<asac> its yours!
<micahg> asac: BTW, I finally made core-dev :)
<asac> wow
<asac> congrats!
<asac> well deserved i guess
<micahg> thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i wouldn't worry about that too much
<chrisccoulson> oh, congrats
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll get them committed to our branch though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks :)
<micahg> asac: how have you been?
<asac> micahg: you grew really nicely in the last 2 years :)
<micahg> asac: I had very good mentoring :)
<micahg> yeah, it was ~ 2yrs ago I got commit access to the mozillateam branches
<asac> i am good i think. heavy involvement still in linaro; not much time for anything else or technical using anything but good advice :)
<asac> could be about right
<asac> was a rough estimate
<micahg> spot on :)
<asac> really?
<asac> nice
<asac> yeah. you have come a long way :)
<micahg> I had a lot of help
<chrisccoulson> asac, everyone was wondering where you were when i went to mozcamp a few weeks ago. they were all surprised that you don't work on mozilla stuff now ;)
<chrisccoulson> well, everyone being all the distro maintainers ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: really?
<chrisccoulson> asac, yeah. perhaps i should make more noises upstream!
<asac> hmm.
<asac> yeah. submit patches :)
<chrisccoulson> i do. perhaps i need to submit more ;)
<asac> also important: cause some corporate havocs :)
<asac> like trademark infringement fights
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll leave that to the DX team
<asac> heh
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<chrisccoulson> they're pretty good at alienating our upstreams
<asac> well. i want to do a bit mozilla eventually again
<chrisccoulson> asac, oh, cool :)
<asac> actually we started exploring working with them on their b2g and firefox android optimizations etc.
<chrisccoulson> i saw a demo of that the other weekend. looks pretty nice :)
<asac> b2g?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<asac> havent seen it
<asac> still feel bad that we kind of dropped the ball because of not official priority
<asac> but will ensure we will get priority during first quarter i guess
<micahg> chrisccoulson: please don't push 9.0 beta 5 yet, I'm just finishing a test rebuild with the powerpc patch on amd64 to make sure it didn't regress
<micahg> chrisccoulson: my bzr whoami was messed up yesterday, should I repush the branches I modified with my correct bzr whoami?
<debfx> chrisccoulson: why is it necessary to have it applied on nightly builds?
<chrisccoulson> debfx, so that it tracks changes in mozilla-central
<debfx> chrisccoulson: yeah but why isn't it enough to have the patch for betas?
<chrisccoulson> if we start having things on beta which aren't in the nightlies, then the nightlies become pointless
<debfx> maybe a bit less useful but certainly not pointless if just one feature is missing
<chrisccoulson> well, it's pointless for me to run and test nightly builds and aurora builds for 12 weeks without the patch, then apply the patch (which amounts to a fairly significant code change) to the beta 6 weeks before its release
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I never heard back from you if you wanted me to fix the bzr history for the 4 commits I did yesterday with the wrong "committer" in bzr
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i wouldn't worry about fixing that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'm done with the branches I think (I probably should fix lp:thunderbird to use locales also, but I guess I can do that later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, firefox build test was successful in case you were interested
<micahg> also, the Firefox 9 build log was 45M
<FernandoMiguel> boa noite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-08
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<chrisccoulson> lol, http://thedrum.co.uk/news/2011/12/08/hurricanebawbag-becomes-number-one-trending-topic-worldwide-twitter
<chrisccoulson> was addons.mozilla.org offline at all this week?
<FernandoMiguel> oias
<smile4ever> hi :D
<smile4ever> Let’s review the open (17% – 245400) bugs by status :o
<smile4ever> so much :o
<smile4ever> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-7/ :p
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i keep having to restart firefox
<FernandoMiguel> haahahhaha
<Omega> I want to help you guys, but I have so little free time and I don't want to leave you guys hanging ):
<chrisccoulson> Omega, what sort of help?
<chrisccoulson> Omega, http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=19 ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-09
<chrisccoulson> asac_the_2nd, are you an imposter? ;)
<asac_the_2nd> :)
<asac_the_2nd> convertible
<asac> its thats best still
<Omega> chrisccoulson: I've been running nightly for a while, no bugs :)
<Omega> With a while I mean from the first day you made put it in the ppa :P
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, has the decision for firefox 9 shipping been announced in public yet?
<bhearsum> that's a good question
<bhearsum> not that i'm aware of
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering :)
<bhearsum> i'm going to bring that up - thanks for mentioning it
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bhearsum> how're you looking for 9?
<chrisccoulson> pretty good i think. i'm still not sure what we're going to do wrt the release date yet though :)
<chrisccoulson> (seeing as i'm on vacation from wednesday)
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, did you see http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=19. i'm trying to get us more beta testers :)
<bhearsum> i saw the tweet about it, i didn't click through
<bhearsum> i would help, but i have to run nightlies because i'm currently working on a new version of AUS....
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's ok. running nightlies is fine. that's what i run as well
<chrisccoulson> my blog was aimed more at people involved in ubuntu who are using the release build
<bhearsum> ahhh
<bhearsum> it's a good post
<chr1sccoulson> w00t, my trusty old desktop still has thunderbird 8 on it
<chr1sccoulson> now i can try and figure out what causes the ugly busy cursor in newer versions :)
<chr1sccoulson> ah, this has a nice, attractive busy cursor. that's a good start :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, I figured the powerpc fix was only needed on the beta branch since we don't do native uploads for aurora (and aurora won't be affected after Dec 20)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, right, but aurora will become beta on Dec 20 :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think this cursor issue is related to the gtk3 patch btw
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, which is why I figured to leave it on the beta branch :)
<chrisccoulson> it changes the way that the cursor pixmap is created, and that's the only difference i can find in a debugger here
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, everything is identical in both versions until this point: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-beta/diff/875cb4f20eac/widget/src/gtk2/nsWindow.cpp#l1.1961
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll just try reverting that patch :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nice bisecting work! :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, heh, i've not verified that it's that patch for sure yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> but hopefully it is
<chrisccoulson> and reverting that wouldn't cause us any problems, as we don't use it yet
<chrisccoulson> so that would be a good patch to break it :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, i confirmed that it's the gtk3 patch which breaks it :)
<chrisccoulson> so, we can just revert that change for tb9 in ubuntu
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yay! :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: good work!
<chrisccoulson> right, i need to eat some dinner :)
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-10
<joelesko> micahg: I check the code again and the patches you referenced were in the upstream code. I will start on the 2.6 beta and I guess we can wait till that release.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-12-11
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<micahg> joelesko: well, one certainly wasn't, but we can wait for 2.6 if you want, if you get me a beta release, I can upload to precise
<micahg> joelesko: I see seamonkey 2.6 beta 3 is released
<joelesko> micahg: I just proposed a merge against the seamonkey-beta.head for 2.6b3. I have a test build running on my system and will push packages out in my beta ppa for testing.
<joelesko> So far it's looking good. Will know more by morning.
<micahg> joelesko: ok, thanks, you might want to grab the patch I added for thunderbird 9.0 beta 5
<micahg> otherwise powerpc won't build
<joelesko> do you have a link for the changeset?
<joelesko> micahg: build system seems slow. They are queued up for 12 hours.
<micahg> yeah, it's a little backed up
<micahg> I'm going to sleep soon, I'll try to take a look tomorrow
<joelesko> micahg: what is the name of the patch for powerpc
<micahg> something about yarr-jit
<joelesko> micahg: thanks. I will get it into the package in the morning.
<micahg> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-04
 * bokjhv is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-05
<MangoBoy> Hi. I just happend to update all old packages in my ubuntu oneric, and among them firefox to version 17 and now nearly all my add-ons are incompatible. i would like to revert back to 16 but dont know how, and in synaptic it seems like the only version i can force back to is 7. Is there a apt command to get access to all old versions or a adress where i can find the old packages for download and local install?
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-12-06
<MangoBoy> HI i got a problem that firefox dont save my settings between restarts. like for an example i have to make it show navigation bar every time. i guess there is a setting in a config somewhere.. does anyone have a suggestion
<MangoBoy> The restoration of my tabs works though..
<MangoBoy> where is the settings for what toolbars is showing located?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-02
<belljar> tu
<belljar> hello everyone, can you please let me know the shred command to erise a hard drive?
<belljar> erase*
<belljar> oh sorry, just noticed, wrong group :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-12-06
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: Do we have a Australis free nightly branch by chance like upstream has?
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: were really pushing for folks to test both Australis/Nightly and Non-Australis/Nightly
<Unit193> There'll be an option to turn it off?!  You sure there's any nightly working right now?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-12-03
<gQuigs> hi there.. is the Mozilla team still active?    the last meeting was in 2008?  last mailing list message was in 2012..   Is there actually a next "NEXT MOZILLATEAM MEETING: February 11th 1600 UTC "  then?
<gQuigs> If it is defunct, I'd like to clean up the wiki pages so people who want to contribute to firefox in ubuntu, can at least get some pointers on current process
<gQuigs> the mailing list also has a bunch of items in the queue
<gQuigs> specifically for mailing list, queue: ubuntu-mozillateam: 1130
<gQuigs> ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs: 135
<ubot2> bug 135 in Baz (deprecated) "Got a PANIC while merging with rocketfuel" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135
<chrisccoulson> gQuigs, yeah, it's pretty dead (and basically just me)
<gQuigs> chrisccoulson: what can I do to help organizationally?   should the mailing lists be shutdown?
<gQuigs> chrisccoulson: can/should I just delete wiki pages that don't seem relevant anymore?  (obviously excluding meeting notes, etc)
<gQuigs> wiki wise, it seems likely that most of the extensions pages could just be deleted
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-12-05
<DimitrisGR> hello all, I have an issue with the BACKSPACE key in firefox. It does not work :P. The browser.backspace_action is set to 2. I installed the beta version (43) and the issue remains.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-12-06
<Elive_user_es_20> hello
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-12-08
<nyordanov> Hi, is the Aurora PPA still updated? Version 52 is missing: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora/+packages
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-12-08
<blakkheim> ff 71 coming soon?
